# NF's Spooktacular Trick or Treat Event: Great Hall Thread



## Majin Lu (Oct 10, 2019)

Welcome to *Hogwarts*!
This is the *Great Hall* and in this place, you can have convos with students of all houses.



This is the place where you will have to *check-in*, posting at least in 2 days of a week.
*Friendly banter* is allowed.

*Weeks
*
*Week 1:* October 12 to October 18 at 11:59pm UTC.
*Week 2:* October 19 to October 25 at 11:59pm UTC.
*Week 3:* October 26 to October 31 at 11:59pm UTC.


*Headquarters
*


Signing up thread:​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 10, 2019)

While the event doesn't start, please, check our on-going contests in Contest Central:

PotW: 
GotW:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2019)

Ready to cast some spells..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 10, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Ready to cast some spells..


Zehaha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Austin (Oct 10, 2019)

im friends with people from all houses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 10, 2019)

QMS said:


> Zehaha!





Austin said:


> im friends with people from all houses


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 10, 2019)

Rocking up for the House of reckless fools courage and valour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 10, 2019)

Greetings fellow wizards and witches 



Takaya said:


> Rocking up for the House of reckless fools courage and valour!



Can't wait for the party to start

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sequester (Oct 10, 2019)

i dun kno how to win

BUT COMRADES LET US HUFFLE TO VICTORY

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Austin (Oct 10, 2019)

Catch the golden snitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 10, 2019)

It's about to start ayyy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 11, 2019)

Coming in like a Ravenclaw Quidditch Captain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2019)

My body is ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 11, 2019)

@Underworld Broker its time for us to solo hoeki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 11, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> @Underworld Broker its time for us to solo hoeki



Ez


----------



## Ren. (Oct 11, 2019)

Sequester said:


> i dun kno how to win
> 
> BUT COMRADES LET US HUFFLE TO VICTORY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 11, 2019)

We will hufflebuff all the dents out that are our competition

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 11, 2019)

I wanna do this


----------



## Flame (Oct 11, 2019)

Austin said:


> Catch the golden snitch


hey guys i got DIRT on EVERYBODY hmu i gotcha 

i have info on him, her, him and even them


----------



## Oreki (Oct 11, 2019)

There is no need to play dirty when Hufflepuff bound to win


----------



## stormrage (Oct 11, 2019)

Someone know the way to Gryffindor common room? I forgot the password again.

Still waiting on gran to send me my remembrall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2019)

Good luck to the other teams going for the 2nd place. The first place is already reserved for Team Hufflebuff.


----------



## Irene (Oct 11, 2019)

I am excited to play with my fellow HufflePuffs  

Let's win this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 11, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Someone know the way to Gryffindor common room? I forgot the password again.
> 
> Still waiting on gran to send me my remembrall.


Tag along behind me.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 11, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> hey guys i got DIRT on EVERYBODY hmu i gotcha
> 
> i have info on him, her, him and even them





Irene said:


> I am excited to play with my fellow HufflePuffs
> 
> Let's win this


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

Huffelpuff is now arrogant hä

You guys was useless and irrelevant in the movies and you will stay irrelevant


----------



## Ren. (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> Huffelpuff is now arrogant hä
> 
> You guys was useless and irrelevant in the movies and you will stay irrelevant


Bitch please we got the hot blonde!
*Slytherin are lead by a blonde 
*
@Majin Lu who is this @Acno  dude and where is  Shanks4life ?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2019)

QMS said:


> Bitch please we got the hot blonde!
> *Slytherin are lead by a blonde
> *
> @Majin Lu who is this @Acno  dude and where is  Shanks4life ?



A noseless pedo baldie.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> Huffelpuff is now arrogant hä
> 
> You guys was useless and irrelevant in the movies and you will stay irrelevant


What the _hell_ is a Hufflepuff?

(Wait, I know, they're particularly good finders!)


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> Huffelpuff is now arrogant hä
> 
> You guys was useless and irrelevant in the movies and you will stay irrelevant





Takaya said:


> What the _hell_ is a Hufflepuff?
> 
> (Wait, I know, they're particularly good finders!)



Cheatingdor calling?


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

QMS said:


> Bitch please we got the hot blonde!
> *Slytherin are lead by a blonde
> *
> @Majin Lu who is this @Acno  dude and where is  Shanks4life ?


Im in gryffindor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> Im in gryffindor


I know


----------



## Dark (Oct 11, 2019)

Hufflepuff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

QMS said:


> I know


I will rule the school you´re here.I´m top dog no one can have more testosterone than me cuz i´m Harry Potter and the boy who lived.

I´m Harry Potter,ok?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> I´m Harry Potter,ok?


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

QMS said:


>


Whatsyour house?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> Whatsyour house?


I am the dude with the hot girl  and the sword

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> I will rule the school you´re here.I´m top dog no one can have more testosterone than me cuz i´m Harry Potter and the boy who lived.
> 
> I´m Harry Potter,ok?



Acno right now:


----------



## James Bond (Oct 11, 2019)

Tempted to make this my ava for the contest but not sure what avatar stipulations @Majin Lu has in mind for this contest


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 11, 2019)

QMS said:


> Bitch please we got the hot blonde!



Newton Scamander looks better imo


----------



## Ren. (Oct 11, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Newton Scamander looks better imo


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 11, 2019)

Slytherin ftw


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 11, 2019)

R A V E N C L A W
A
V
E
N
C
L
A
W


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Coming in like a Ravenclaw Quidditch Captain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2019)

This should prove entertaining. Though slytherin will be winnin.


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2019)

Superman said:


> This should prove entertaining. Though slytherin will be winnin.


Riddikulus! xd


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

Where is my fucking Team?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> Where is my fucking Team?


They're afraid because of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Riddikulus! xd


You hufflepuffing to much of that bad stuff. Shit will make you dumb as a gryffindor.


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> They're afraid because of us


Im Harry Potter,the MC

I´m stronger than Voldemort


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> Im Harry Potter,the MC
> 
> I´m stronger than Voldemort


Bitch who is not helping or dying for your sorry ass?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 11, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Tempted to make this my ava for the contest but not sure what avatar stipulations @Majin Lu has in mind for this contest


No avatar task this year. So you can use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

Superman said:


> Bitch who is not helping or dying for your sorry ass?


I´m Harry Potter

I defeated Voldemort when i was a Baby.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> Im Harry Potter,the MC
> 
> I´m stronger than Voldemort


It's gonna be sad to see that harry potter gonna get neg diff by irrelevant team


----------



## Nataly (Oct 11, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's gonna be sad to see that harry potter gonna get neg diff by irrelevant team


Are you calling yourself an irrelevant team


----------



## Oreki (Oct 11, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Are you calling yourself an irrelevant team


There is a reason we work in the shadows. it's impossible to approach us


----------



## Nataly (Oct 11, 2019)

Good luck to all the participants, let the most 'wizardy' team win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2019)

Superman said:


> You hufflepuffing to much of that bad stuff. Shit will make you dumb as a gryffindor.


lol i am ravenclaw you fool! ..Levicorpus!   see ya....xd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> I´m Harry Potter
> 
> I defeated Voldemort when i was a Baby.


Your Mom did.



lion of lernia said:


> lol i am ravenclaw you fool! ..Levicorpus!   see ya....xd


Oh the house that is just here. Got you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

I checked my Team again and @Mysticreader (Ron) is my ally,as well as @MO (Hermine)

EZ Freewin


----------



## Steven (Oct 11, 2019)

Superman said:


> Like I said.....your mum.


avada kedavra


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> avada kedavra


Harry Would never use such a spell......but wormtail


----------



## MO (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> I checked my Team again and @Mysticreader (Ron) is my ally,as well as @MO (Hermine)
> 
> EZ Freewin


Hermine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2019)

MO said:


> Hermine.


So you are saying you will not be the brains of that operation?


----------



## MO (Oct 11, 2019)

Actually I'll take her.


----------



## Redline (Oct 11, 2019)

Superman said:


> Your Mom did.
> 
> 
> Oh the house that is just here. Got you.


Oh which house are you in zupper?xd


----------



## Sequester (Oct 11, 2019)

im finna capture all the spells

that's what wizards do right??

[HASHTAG]#gotta catch 'em all[/HASHTAG] 
[HASHTAG]#real p1 champion[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Oct 11, 2019)

Acno said:


> avada kedavra



yer a wizarrd 'arry


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm slytherin in ya girls pants ya heardz!!! 


I don't know


----------



## fuff (Oct 11, 2019)

This should be fun, no halloween theme avatar requirement this time around?


----------



## fuff (Oct 11, 2019)

too bad @Kinjin isnt here for his trick this year, can't believe its been a year since that time already


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> They're afraid because of us


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

Sequester said:


> im finna capture all the spells
> 
> that's what wizards do right??
> 
> ...


Wrong World Orochimaru


----------



## Sequester (Oct 12, 2019)

alright so we fightn or what??


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Sequester said:


> alright so we fightn or what??


We winning!

I am the fusion between Nevil in that picture and Charlie!


----------



## stormrage (Oct 12, 2019)

Anyone remember what kinda curse was placed on people last year? Kinda missed that event so no clue what these curses might do or be.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

@Sequester  our team has me, I just conquered the 5k battledome and surpassed Fang.

Next is 6k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

MO said:


> Actually I'll take her.


Hmnmmm


----------



## Sequester (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Sequester  our team has me, I just conquered the 5k battledome and surpassed Fang.
> 
> Next is 6k



woah i kno fang

thats a BIG deal

i am proud of you keep up the good work


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Sequester said:


> woah i kno fang
> 
> thats a BIG deal
> 
> i am proud of you keep up the good work


Everybody discussing politics knows him


----------



## Sequester (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Everybody discussing politics knows him



i kno him from the alley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Sequester said:


> i kno him from the alley


And from there!


----------



## Sequester (Oct 12, 2019)

alright so who is keeping track of scores??

RAVENCLAW

i shall delegate this task to you


----------



## Flame (Oct 12, 2019)

please tell me i'm not the only one here who hasn't read or watched any of the Harry Potter books/films
feel dumb not understanding anything that's going on here


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> please tell me i'm not the only one here who hasn't read or watched any of the Harry Potter books/films
> feel dumb not understanding anything that's going on here


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> I checked my Team again and @Mysticreader (Ron) is my ally,as well as @MO (Hermine)
> 
> EZ Freewin



Ron?! 

I guess it's a great honour to be the BF of THE BWL 

but still, Ronald Bilius Weasley


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 12, 2019)

Wait a sec, this is too much to think about   

 imma need to grab some food 1st


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Anyone remember what kinda curse was placed on people last year? Kinda missed that event so no clue what these curses might do or be.



Iirc some people got to wear a trollface-naruto avy (for a week or so)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> I never rly watched LotR because its boring as shit
> 
> Searching for a fucking Ring
> 
> What stupid plot is this


As manga taste your movies and book taste is the same aka SHIT 

Book >>>> HP and I am a big fan of HP;
Movies 16 Oscars


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

@Shanks$Life

Just for you:


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2019)

The movies have like half of a harry potter book, it wouldve been better for them to make a series tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> The movies have like half of a harry potter book, it wouldve better for them to make a series tbh


Someone that knows something, not like that Shanks fan!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> As manga taste your movies and book taste is the same aka SHIT
> 
> Book >>>> HP and I am a big fan of HP;
> Movies 16 Oscars


Correction is 17 , my bad 

@Acno  more homework for you:

PS: Kubrik is my bro.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 12, 2019)

Representing 

Hope team Hufflebuff is ready to crush the competition like we crush each gym sessh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Representing
> 
> Hope team Hufflebuff is ready to crush the competition like we crush each gym sessh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

N1ggas rly think Team Andrewww can win?


----------



## Oreki (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Someone that knows something, not like that Shanks fan!


Well movies covered the important part of the books... not everyone read novels you know


----------



## Oreki (Oct 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> I never rly watched LotR because its boring as shit
> 
> Searching for a fucking Ring
> 
> What stupid plot is this


It's not about searching the Ring it's about taking the ring to Mordor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Someone that knows something, not like that Shanks fan!



Did you take the sorting hat test on pottermore btw?


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 12, 2019)

fuff said:


> too bad @Kinjin isnt here for his trick this year, can't believe its been a year since that time already


Time flies. I'm happy that I got to know you


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> N1ggas rly think Team Andrewww can win?


Who is Andrei and this is Team Winners!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Did you take the sorting hat test on pottermore btw?


 maybe


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's not about searching the Ring it's about taking the ring to Mordor


Plebs ... know less than Nothing ...!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> N1ggas rly think Team Andrewww can win?


@Oreki , @DeVision , @James Bond , @Irene , @Sequester

I think @Shank$Life  wants an intense round of bullying!


----------



## Sequester (Oct 12, 2019)

i bull with the best of them
srsly no bull

HUFFLEPUFF CREW RUN THREW

leavn ppl scared to look once they hear that honey badger


----------



## DeVision (Oct 12, 2019)

He's gonna get bullied like the foureyes he is when the event starts!


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> It's not about searching the Ring it's about taking the ring to Mordor


"Acno simply walks into Mordor"


Seems pretty easy


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Well movies covered the important part of the books... not everyone read novels you know


Shit, give me a diva ranking  PLEASE!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 12, 2019)

HuffleBUFF bringing the protein, gains, and reps for Jesus.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

This is our banner!

And as I said this is our Anthem:


----------



## Vilu (Oct 12, 2019)

How is it determined that someone lose or win? In the end headmaster gives 200 points to Gryffindor?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

@James Bond 

The other teams when are asked how did HuffleBUFF Team win ...


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

Charge!!! Ravenclaw rocks


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

Expelliamus!!


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


>


Stupefy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

Nerf HuffleBUFF


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Stupefy!


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

No need to expose my big patronous yet!xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


>


xd


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 12, 2019)

The Hufflepuffs seem very enthusiastic


----------



## Tri (Oct 12, 2019)

you can’t spell win without slytherin 

look it up it’s true

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> maybe



take a sceenshot  also copy paste wand description if you took that quiz too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2019)

We are working on the last adjustments, so when the events starts, I'll tag all members participating.



Vilu said:


> How is it determined that someone lose or win? In the end headmaster gives 200 points to Gryffindor?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> We are working on the last adjustments, so when the events starts, I'll tag all members participating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> The Hufflepuffs seem very enthusiastic


They are so hard optimistic,that the normal optimistic rating is not enough anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 12, 2019)

Honestly, good on you Hufflepuffs for getting into the competition so passionately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 12, 2019)

It's all the testosterone running through our bodies


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 12, 2019)

James Bond said:


> It's all the testosterone running through our bodies


Even the lady Hufflepuffs?


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 12, 2019)

James Bond said:


> It's all the testosterone running through our bodies



Sure it's not some secret concoctions you are brewing down in the kitchens 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Share, share


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

Shishi sonson!
Oops  my bad, is not the right section  of slice and dice


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> They are so hard optimistic,that the normal optimistic rating is not enough anymore


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Vilu (Oct 12, 2019)

Better end movie on that gif.


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

Incominciamus!?


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

James Bond said:


> It's all the testosterone running through our bodies


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

To enter the Ravenclaw tower...
What can travel around the world while staying in a corner?


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> To enter the Ravenclaw tower...
> What can travel around the world while staying in a corner?



A stamp 

Team Jacob...ahem, I mean, Team Ravenclaw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2019)

Bravery, Smarts and friendship can only get you so far without ambition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

bottom bitch said:


> you can’t spell win without slytherin
> 
> look it up it’s true


awww shit, we're in the same team?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> awww shit, we're in the same team?


Yes.....we are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yes.....we are.


Let's slyther our way to victory gents 

Seth Rollins style


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

When do we start?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> When do we start?


The show starts when we win @James Bond


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> The show starts when we win @James Bond


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


>



Iron man and the Lannisters as Slytherins is pretty good stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> The show starts when we win @James Bond


NO,NO,Pituitarius Shrinkidinkius


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2019)

Acno said:


> When do we start?


It is literally in the 1st post when we start. You sure you are not the Ron Weasley of your operation with how lazy you are?


Starts on the 12th. Now I am out here mean mugging.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2019)

soon we'll have colorful names

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2019)

The way the usergroups look like need some css and stuff like that, so last adjustments are being made. It also involves perms, so it needs some specific staff members to add that stuff. 

I can open the event right now, but it will be more fun when you all are placed into the Harry Potter usergroups first. @Jackk did a fantastic work and they look so pretty.  it is still Oct 12, so we have time.

I'll keep you updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 12, 2019)

Superman said:


> It is literally in the 1st post when we start. You sure you are not the Ron Weasley of your operation with how lazy you are?
> 
> 
> Starts on the 12th. Now I am out here mean mugging.


Cool and now its the 13th lol


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 12, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> The way the usergroups look like need some css and stuff like that, so last adjustments are being made. It also involves perms, so it needs some specific staff members to add that stuff.
> 
> I can open the event right now, but it will be more fun when you all are placed into the Harry Potter usergroups first. @Jackk did a fantastic work and they look so pretty.  it is still Oct 12, so we have time.
> 
> I'll keep you updated.


I already created the usergroups and we’re almost ready to go Lu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> awww shit, we're in the same team?


The other teams don’t stand a chance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy -- Start of Week 1 (Oct 12, 2019)

I think you mean no one stands a chance against the badass Ravenclaw house. 

Get on our levels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Oct 12, 2019)

your level is a downgrade for us


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

We have two mods in our team. If that is not having the upper hand, I don't know what is.


----------



## Redline (Oct 12, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> The way the usergroups look like need some css and stuff like that, so last adjustments are being made. It also involves perms, so it needs some specific staff members to add that stuff.
> 
> I can open the event right now, but it will be more fun when you all are placed into the Harry Potter usergroups first. @Jackk did a fantastic work and they look so pretty.  it is still Oct 12, so we have time.
> 
> I'll keep you updated.


her is 3 am of 13 lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Joke's on everyone, The Slyths have the ultimate weapon. Malfoy' s secret white hair  bleaching


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

bottom bitch said:


> The other teams don’t stand a chance





Sassy said:


> I think you mean no one stands a chance against the badass Ravenclaw house.
> 
> Get on our levels.


Is this a chalange ?
@James Bond @Sequester, let's not forget we are not playing but WINNING!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> her is 3 am of 13 lol


5 AM here!


----------



## Sequester (Oct 12, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I think you mean no one stands a chance against the badass Ravenclaw house.
> 
> Get on our levels.



oh how cruel a mistress fate is

to have us meet in the battlefield dearest sassy

HOW HAS IT COME TO THIS?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> We have two mods in our team. If that is not having the upper hand, I don't know what is.


That is cheating @Majin Lu


----------



## Sassy (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Is this a chalange ?
> @James Bond @Sequester, let's not forget we are no playing but WINNING!


The struggle of our fates 



Sequester said:


> oh how cruel a mistress fate is
> 
> to have us meet in the battlefield dearest sassy
> 
> HOW HAS IT COME TO THIS?


Oh my friend oh my friend say it ain't so.. 


Also your going down


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is cheating @Majin Lu


If they do not complete their tasks, they will get cursed too.  We banned a mod during the Chinese New Year event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Also your going down


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> If they do not complete their tasks, they will get cursed too.  We banned a mod during the Chinese New Year event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

I plan on teaching the Hufflepuffs a  lesson in kindness


----------



## Tri (Oct 12, 2019)

It’s LITERALLY impossible to use the word victory without slytherin


----------



## Tri (Oct 12, 2019)

victoryslytherin 

wow see? it’s impossible


----------



## Sequester (Oct 12, 2019)

Sassy said:


> The struggle of our fates
> 
> 
> Oh my friend oh my friend say it ain't so..
> ...



prepare to be hufflepuffed


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I plan on teaching the Hufflepuffs a  lesson in kindness


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh no , it's  Valdy.....


wait a minute it's just a harmless ole lady


----------



## Sequester (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I plan on teaching the Hufflepuffs a  lesson in kindness



FAT CHANCE

i will have you kno sequester HAS A PHD IN KINDNESS

@1337RedGlitchFox tellem

only not in here cuz i dunno if ur allowed


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh no , it's  Valdy.....
> 
> 
> wait a minute it's just a harmless ole lady


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Sequester said:


> FAT CHANCE
> 
> i will have you kno sequester HAS A PHD IN KINDNESS
> 
> ...


Nani?!!!


----------



## Sequester (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh no , it's  Valdy.....
> 
> 
> wait a minute it's just a harmless ole lady



growing vald isn't as bad as it used to be

take advantage of the .67 cent propecia trial period n see if its right for u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Oct 12, 2019)

RavenCHAD reporting in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 12, 2019)

QMS said:


>





Sequester said:


> prepare to be hufflepuffed


Bring it on 


Karma said:


> RavenCHAD reporting in


Hello my brother in arms 

Let us annihilate these heathens.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 12, 2019)

Now everyone is placed into their usergroups, so we can start it. A big thanks to @Rinoa @Jackk and @dream

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jackk (Oct 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Oct 12, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Now everyone is placed into their usergroups, so we can start it. A big thanks to @Rinoa @Jackk and @dream


Thank you:

@Majin Lu, @Jackk ,@Rinoa, @dream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Now everyone is placed into their usergroups, so we can start it. A big thanks to @Rinoa @Jackk and @dream


The house signs are great .Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 13, 2019)

Dropping this here as well:

*"Oh you may not think I'm pretty, but don't judge on what you see, I'll eat myself if you can find a smarter hat than me."*

*The Sorting Ceremony is over, everyone is now placed on their respective *_*houses*._

_Let the adventures begin and have fun!_​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks to you sir @Jackk @Rinoa-chwan and @dream as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Sassy said:


>




ENJOY:


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> ENJOY:


 
Expecto Patronum Good Sir. 

*flick of the wrist*


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Expecto Patronum Good Sir.
> 
> *flick of the wrist*


That is my wife, I am Nevile!


so


----------



## Sequester (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Now everyone is placed into their usergroups, so we can start it. A big thanks to @Rinoa @Jackk and @dream



i ain't even gon hold you 

the hufflepuff user group it straight FIRE


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

Well, that's that. Going to do my best to dodge all the curses.


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

@Underworld Broker @Gin 

Lets do it hoes

Im ur leada


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> @Underworld Broker @Gin
> 
> Lets do it hoes
> 
> Im ur leada


Sit down


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Sit down


No u

Ur a mortal enemy of glorious snake race


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Thank you @Rinoa ,@Jackk and @dream ...wait...DREAM!?!??!?! What is this your last good deed for the decade? I kid I kid ty.



Tendou Izumi said:


> We have two mods in our team. If that is not having the upper hand, I don't know what is.





QMS said:


> That is cheating @Majin Lu




Pfft @Island and @Snowless an advantage!!??! Those 2 squibs are quite the disadvantage!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> Thank you @Rinoa ,@Jackk and @dream ...wait...DREAM!?!??!?! What is this your last good deed for the decade? I kid I kid ty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spite dem to death


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Truly us Slytherin are gods among wizards


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Bow down to the true house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Oct 13, 2019)

wow the green really makes the bitch part of my name stand out


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

What a bitchy situation to be in for a bitch @bottom bitch 



Alley powa assemble


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Just a heads up, I'll inform this again when tagging members in team threads: it looks the username effect isn't working in the Akatsuki skin. So it will be fixed later. For now I suggest to change skin if some of you aren't seeing the special usernames. Light and Dark Skin without CSS opt-in also do not show those effects (those skins are that way for mobile users who wish to use less mobile data).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Oct 13, 2019)

btw honey badgers are wit the shits


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Unlock the dungeon Luuuu


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Sequester said:


> btw honey badgers are wit the shits


This is our mascot ZEHAHA:


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Lions they say:


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Unlock the dungeon Luuuu


In some minutes, I'm tagging members yet.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Now everyone is placed into their usergroups, so we can start it. A big thanks to @Rinoa @Jackk and @dream





Thanks @Majin Lu @Rinoa @Jackk @dream 

Username titles/badge looks good


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Reps are delivered. I hope we all have a great event even if some of you get cursed in the end.


----------



## fuff (Oct 13, 2019)

should be fun! can i check in now? if so checking in if not...maybe next time


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

2k rep per post pls

I swear I'll never leave this thread at that moment


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Oct 13, 2019)

hm...


----------



## stormrage (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks so much @Rinoa @Majin Lu @dream @Jackk


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

Lets go RavenousClaw


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

Is my Team afk?


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> Is my Team afk?



Laying low and scouting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Laying low and scouting


GG NO RE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 13, 2019)

*Check-in ~☆*


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

Sober'd up a bit and started to work on one of the tasks and so far I'm not going to lie.. this may turn out hillarious


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

Having napped, I can safely say that I'm ready to get to work on all the fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 13, 2019)

Hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

In check


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

The Slytherins are quite active too 

What is happening in the lower levels of the castle


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> The Slytherins are quite active too


we lit  

slytherin about to slytheWin this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

Ravenclaw ftw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 13, 2019)

Awesome start of the event
Let's do this!

I really like the custom usernames, thanks for those who made it happen, the names for all teams look amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> we lit
> 
> slytherin about to slytheWin this





T.D.A said:


> Ravenclaw ftw


Look closer that is HUFFLEBUFF trade MARK!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

When me and my teammates come to the Great Hall:


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> we lit
> 
> slytherin about to slytheWin this





I have to show team support, so Team Gryffindor FTW


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2019)

The usernames are really rad! The organizer put a lot of work into this, so its really Charming!


----------



## neonion (Oct 13, 2019)

So we have to post here everyday?


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 13, 2019)

username styles are top tier. thx @Majin Lu


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Another day another magical parade of mischief and banter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

neonion said:


> So we have to post here everyday?


Every day is ideal, at least twice a week is necessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Oct 13, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Every day is ideal, at least twice a week is necessary.


I see thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

*Gryffindor#1*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 13, 2019)

Sequester said:


> FAT CHANCE
> 
> i will have you kno sequester HAS A PHD IN KINDNESS
> 
> ...


I can confirm. 

We made each and every one of those PHDs legitly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 13, 2019)

Cool usernames.
Didn't see the tasks yet, but we gonna win.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> *Gryffindor#1*


Not with you as HP ... come on Griffs


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not with you as HP ... come on Griffs


*Ok Andrewww*

*We will win*


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> *Ok Andrewww*
> 
> *We will win*


Not with you as HP


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

Not a surprise HuffleDuff are so weak.


----------



## Island (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't get a cool name thingy.


----------



## Viole (Oct 13, 2019)

Island said:


> I don't get a cool name thingy.


should have been a slytherin

would have fit in anyway


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Not a surprise HuffleDuff are so weak.



I'd love to point out the flaw in what you just said,
but all I hear coming out your mouth is "caw, caw!"


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I'd love to point out the flaw in what you just said,
> but all I hear coming out your mouth is "caw, caw!"


I just wanted to tag you!

Zehaha ... we are the weak ones and they have a Shaks fanboy as HP


----------



## Gin (Oct 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Not a surprise HuffleDuff are so weak.


tru


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge  here.


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

My team is the most inaktiv one...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> My team is the most inaktiv one...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is cheating @Majin Lu



I-I take that back!!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> I-I take that back!!


I don't bully, well only @Acno  but that is a special case!


----------



## Bonly (Oct 13, 2019)

Posting for one of my checks, letting everyone know that Gryffindor shall come out on top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Oct 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> I don't bully, well only @Acno  but that is a special case!





[Inner voice: All according to keikaku. ]


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Posting for one of my checks, letting everyone know that Gryffindor shall come out on top


Damn right we will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

So down to Ravenclaw vs Slytherin in the finals. Makes sense.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> So down to Ravenclaw vs Slytherin in the finals. Makes sense.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

James Bond said:


>





Majin Bu said:


> *Current standings
> *
> *#1:* Ravenclaw
> *#2:* Slytherin
> ...


----------



## James Bond (Oct 13, 2019)

Hufflebuff is sadly the most inactive at the moment so that's not surprising to me but hopefully my team shows up and we start working on the tasks that leaderboard will change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> [Inner voice: All according to keikaku. ]


 That is cute.


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> I don't bully, well only @Acno  but that is a special case!


Thats kind of true


----------



## Ren. (Oct 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> Thats kind of true


Only do it to those that I care about.


----------



## Jackk (Oct 13, 2019)

@Naruto adjusted the code/css for the akatsuki skin

so akatsuki skin has the halloween event hp emblems now too

actually i think he did it hours ago while i was asleep, so maybe people already noticed

but anyway, i figured i'd make an announcement: akatsuki skin is good for the event now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Island said:


> I don't get a cool name thingy.


I don't know.....that current colour looks real good on you.....even if it is a bit bright.




Jackk said:


> @Naruto adjusted the code/css for the akatsuki skin
> 
> so akatsuki skin has the halloween event hp emblems now too
> 
> ...



A.k.a ty @Naruto ......now get back to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Once again Slyth's got this


----------



## Sandman (Oct 13, 2019)

Come on Gryffindor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Ravenclaw elite


----------



## Skylar (Oct 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> That is cute.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 13, 2019)

Now this beautiful song play in my radio.


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 13, 2019)

Damn ravenclaw name thingy looks cool as fuck.


----------



## Jackk (Oct 13, 2019)

i'm glad people like the special usergroup names

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## stormrage (Oct 13, 2019)

Jackk said:


> i'm glad people like the special usergroup names



Honestly looks good. Thanks to you all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

I'll create a Google spreadsheet so you all will be updated about the each completed task. 

I saw some memes and at first glance, I didn't get the spooky-ish part, so after doing the check, I'll tag you asking about it. Also, please, sign your drawings. 

I was asked about the Quiz task and I'll not start the PM convos. Each team will start their own convos. Of course if it gets heated, you can add me there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Jackk said:


> i'm glad people like the special usergroup names


Of course fool! Feel good about yourself and have a nice day.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> Of course fool! Feel good about yourself and have a nice day.


Such meanie bo beanie words coming from a Snake


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 13, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Hufflebuff is sadly the most inactive at the moment so that's not surprising to me but hopefully my team shows up and we start working on the tasks that leaderboard will change.


Hufflebuff represent


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Such meanie bo beanie words coming from a Snake


I will not be judged my any nerd from Ravenkaw!


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 13, 2019)

Having fun with this event, I like the Slytherin colors


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Having fun with this event, I like the Slytherin colors


Same, I'm liking the Gryffindor colours - they tone so well with my Fall event avatar that I'm not even going to change it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mysticreader -- Start of Day 2 (October 14 UTC time) (Oct 13, 2019)

Good morning fellow wizards and witches 



Takaya said:


> Same, I'm liking the Gryffindor colours - they tone so well with my Fall event avatar that I'm not even going to change it.



Agree


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 14, 2019)

Slytherin represent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 14, 2019)

what up? 

RavenousClaw in the house

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> I will not be judged my any nerd from Ravenkaw!


----------



## fuff (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi! Checking in


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2019)

Hey Losers

HARRY POTTER IS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

Don't you get, that the color of our nicknames decide of our place?
We are gold - that means we win. We don't care about other places.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 14, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

*Check-in ~☆*


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't you get, that the color of our nicknames decide of our place?
> We are gold - that means we win. We don't care about other places.


nah you guys are just yellow

emerald > black n yellow black n yellow


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> nah you guys are just yellow
> 
> emerald > black n yellow black n yellow


Green with envy more like.


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2019)

green slytherin 4 the win

it even rhymes. we got this


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2019)

Red>


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 14, 2019)

Imagine being put in the same House as Harry Potter


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Imagine being put in the same House as Harry Potter


Imagine that HP is @Shanks$Life !


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> nah you guys are just yellow
> 
> emerald > black n yellow black n yellow



@James Bond  I found our song 

@DeVision , @Oreki , @Irene , what do you think?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Traitor is someone important. and at the end Luffy will talk no jutsu him back to his side





QMS said:


> @James Bond  I found our song
> 
> @DeVision , @Oreki , @Irene , what do you think?



*TASK 2:* 5 MP
Choose a music related to your house trait:

*Hufflepuff:* Loyal

*Deadline:* October 19 at 11:59 pm UTC.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> *TASK 2:* 5 MP
> Choose a music related to your house trait:
> 
> *Hufflepuff:* Loyal
> ...


I know that and I did that but the colors


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> I know that and I did that but the colors



You did what? XD

What I meant to say is that our song has to be with the house trait: Loyal.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What I meant to say is that our song has to be with the house trait: Loyal.


I know but this was perfect.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 14, 2019)

The great hall is cozy


----------



## Morglay (Oct 14, 2019)

Hufflebuff shall reign supreme


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

*Virgin Gryffindor, Ravenclaw & Slytherin vs Chad HuffleBUFF*

I'm Newt Swolemander, member, beast hunter and all-round Chad of House HuffleBUFF.
I'm here to tell ya that you don't have to be stuck with the terrible house you've got.
Hey, Helga. Looking good.

At HuffleBUFF we understand that "ugliness" and "fatness" are genetic disorders, much like baldness or necrophilia, and it's only your fault if you don't hate yourself enough to do something about it.
That's where we come in.

HuffleBUFF employs a highly trained, quasi-wizarding staff of personal alteration specialists.
With our competitively priced onsite wizard surgery, we can turn that Frankenstein you see in the mirror every morning into a Franken-fine.
Of course, you'll still be you in a legal sense, but think of it as a thinner, more attractive, better you than you could ever become without us.

How do I know?
Well, I'm not only the Chad of HuffleBUFF, I'm also an ex-Gryffindor member.
That's me, six years and 240lbs ago, before I knew how much I hated myself.
That all changed once I joined HuffleBUFF.
But don't just take my word for it. Listen to these HuffleBUFF house members tell you how it is...

Cedric: That feels good.
Nymphadora: Oh, the tickle machine.
Pomona: Crash, no. Crash, out.
Hengist: Bad dog. No grundle.

Come on down and join the winning team, because here at HuffleBUFF, we're better than you... and we know it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Questioning the sorting hat


----------



## Ren. (Oct 14, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> *Virgin Gryffindor, Ravenclaw & Slytherin vs Chad HuffleBUFF*
> 
> I'm Newt Swolemander, member, beast hunter and all-round Chad of House HuffleBUFF.
> I'm here to tell ya that you don't have to be stuck with the terrible house you've got.
> ...


THIS!


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Imagine that HP is @Shanks$Life !


Still better than Raventrash


----------



## Skylar (Oct 14, 2019)

^^


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2019)

"Users who are viewing this thread"

0 Raven´s


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 14, 2019)

Let's hope this contest ends a little less disastrously?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilu (Oct 14, 2019)

Was wondering where I heard song that played in radio. After speaker said title I finally remembered.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

@James Bond I like your idea for the avatars, very cool touch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Slytherin needs no pansy badges to stay united


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Island (Oct 14, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> *Virgin Gryffindor, Ravenclaw & Slytherin vs Chad HuffleBUFF*
> 
> I'm Newt Swolemander, member, beast hunter and all-round Chad of House HuffleBUFF.
> I'm here to tell ya that you don't have to be stuck with the terrible house you've got.
> ...


Why does Hufflepuff sound like a pyramid scheme?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

Island said:


> Why does Hufflepuff sound like a pyramid scheme?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

Island said:


> Why does Hufflepuff sound like a pyramid scheme?


Go ahead, make your jokes, Mr. Jokey... Joke-maker. But let me hit you with some knowledge. Quit now. Save yourself the embarrassment of losing with these losers in the Trick or Treat event.


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


>


----------



## Katou (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

u were talking peasent?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> u were talking peasent?



Still gets eaten. XD


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Find a Norse Badger God first


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

@Viole1369


----------



## Tri (Oct 14, 2019)

slytherin GANG 4lyfe


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Oct 14, 2019)

Checking in so I won't get cursed
Also , Cedric >>>> Your fave


----------



## Viole (Oct 14, 2019)

Check In btw


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

It get's high on the cobra's venom and continues eating afterwards. XD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> Checking in so I won't get cursed
> Also , Cedric >>>> Your fave



Newt tbh >>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2019)

My team has the most inaktiv member´s lol

The either channel´s,100+ Posts.Our Channel not even on page 4...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

Sad when a group is inactive


----------



## James Bond (Oct 14, 2019)

Should make the punishment more severe for signing up and not competing imo


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Should make the punishment more severe for signing up and not competing imo


@Majin Lu


----------



## Sandman (Oct 14, 2019)

checking in so i dont get cursed


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

And another proof of cheatingdor!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

Irene said:


> Checking in so I won't get cursed
> Also , Cedric >>>> Your fave



Who gets ganked by Wormtail!?



James Bond said:


> Should make the punishment more severe for signing up and not competing imo





Acno said:


> @Majin Lu



Just gonna follow this lead and let some of the host jot down names....and tag some other people.....

@Majin Lu @Rinoa @Jackk @dream


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

@Superman have you seen/read fantastic beasts? I was thinking about getting the book


----------



## Sandman (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman have you seen/read fantastic beasts? I was thinking about getting the book


heard they was good, despite the backlash on Johnny Depp being casted in the movie


----------



## stormrage (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman have you seen/read fantastic beasts? I was thinking about getting the book



I only know of the screenplay book, is there a different one?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I only know of the screenplay book, is there a different one?



Iirc theres like  2 versions of the same book (cover is a bit different), have to inform myself on the matter a bit, but guess that's the only thing there is


----------



## stormrage (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Iirc theres like  2 versions of the same book (cover is a bit different), have to inform myself on the matter a bit, but guess that's the only thing there is



I read the screenplay book a good few years back, theres several differences from the movie. Personally I enjoyed the book.

Only thing I can say is reading it was initially a bit weird as its a screenplay and not really a novel, so you get several stage directions etc. If you read the Cursed Child screenplay its identical in style.


----------



## Greidy (Oct 14, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I read the screenplay book a good few years back, theres several differences from the movie. Personally I enjoyed the book.
> 
> Only thing I can say is reading it was initially a bit weird as its a screenplay and not really a novel, so you get several stage directions etc. If you read the Cursed Child screenplay its identical in style.



I'll consider watching the movie if I like the book, which I guess I'll most likely like 'cause the MC seems interesting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Superman have you seen/read fantastic beasts? I was thinking about getting the book





Lucifer M said:


> heard they was good, despite the backlash on Johnny Depp being casted in the movie


Yes I have. I like them both. And Johnny Depp was good in the 2nd movie. He was not really in the 1st one. People just want to hate on Depp.


----------



## Sandman (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yes I have. I like them both. And Johnny Depp was good in the 2nd movie. He was not really in the 1st one. People just want to hate on Depp.


tbh i havent seen any of the Fantastic Beasts movies just you know hearsay you would hear and most fans were upset when he was casted to play in the movie due to other factors relating to Depp's personal life at the time as many thought he was only in there for that.


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

knowledge is .....,just checkin in


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 14, 2019)

as far as I know, fanstastic beasts is like a HP filler. many people don't like it
and Depp now fails all the films he is in
I haven't watch FB though


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> as far as I know, fanstastic beasts is like a HP filler. many people don't like it
> and Depp now fails all the films he is in
> I haven't watch FB though


i liked  both movies...sure is not hp but still ,was good enough for me


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'll consider watching the movie if I like the book, which I guess I'll most likely like 'cause the MC seems interesting


yep he is a cool hufflepack


----------



## Irene (Oct 14, 2019)

some HP quality content


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2019)

I also liked the movies. Just like lion of lernia said, not HP but good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 14, 2019)

Too much Ravenclaw. Back to your tower, Rapunzels


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

Ravenclaw represent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Too much Ravenclaw. Back to your tower, Rapunzels


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2019)

Acno said:


> @Majin Lu


Like I mentioned in other thread, we usually give participative members more prizes, but it is only after the event is over.

The curses are accumulative, so if they do not do their tasks, they will get a dice rolled for each not completed tasks.

And I think it is better to wait one more day. I mean, this event started yesterday, some members may take a couple of days to appear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2019)

Lions>Snakes/Ravens and whatever the other team is


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 14, 2019)

Ravenclaw is a top tier
also Ravens>Snakes (proved by Itachi)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> Ravenclaw is a top tier
> also Ravens>Snakes (proved by Itachi)


well we all know what an eagle can do to a snake


----------



## Sassy (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> I will not be judged my any nerd from Ravenkaw!


I'll magical spell your ass into the ground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 14, 2019)

Acno said:


> Lions>Snakes/Ravens and whatever the other team is



Badger > All.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

Did any ravenclaw, honeybadger or Lion ever win a oscar?



No?


----------



## Sassy (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> Did any ravenclaw, honeybadger or Lion ever win a oscar?
> 
> 
> 
> No?


I gotta break character I'm fucking dead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> Did any ravenclaw, honeybadger or Lion ever win a oscar?
> 
> 
> 
> No?



Slytherins always get gold somehow. That's how we got the presidency


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> Did any ravenclaw, honeybadger or Lion ever win a oscar?
> 
> 
> 
> No?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 14, 2019)

You’ll not move so easy when you’re roasting on a stick


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> You’ll not move so easy when you’re roasting on a stick


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2019)

That......that's not even a Raven!


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> That......that's not even a Raven!


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> That......that's not even a Raven!


check in !


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Like I mentioned in other thread, we usually give participative members more prizes, but it is only after the event is over.
> 
> The curses are accumulative, so if they do not do their tasks, they will get a dice rolled for each not completed tasks.
> 
> And I think it is better to wait one more day. I mean, this event started yesterday, some members may take a couple of days to appear.


but...there's certain things I'm not good at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> but...there's certain things I'm not good at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks 

You may be our rivals, but you have the heart of Nevermore


----------



## Redline -- Start of Day 3 (October 15 UTC time) (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thanks
> 
> You may be our rivals, but you have the heart of Nevermore


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

@lion of lernia


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I'll magical spell your ass into the ground.


Inculamentos crucis!.....


----------



## Skylar (Oct 14, 2019)

It’s that time of the day where we flex about our team’s strength

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> It’s that time of the day where we flex about our team’s strength


Yes, Ravenclaw overtake
With our intelligence


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Yes, Ravenclaw overtake
> With our intelligence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm getting hungry seeing all these chicken wings in this thread


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm getting hungry seeing all these chicken wings in this thread


----------



## Sassy (Oct 14, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'm getting hungry seeing all these chicken wings in this thread


Bwahaha UB lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 14, 2019)

Daily check in..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2019)

I don't even know why I did this.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 14, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> I don't even know why I did this.


Masochism?


----------



## fuff (Oct 14, 2019)

how we will take out everyone


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 14, 2019)

Morning all. The hall seems bustling today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

Island said:


> Why does Hufflepuff sound like a pyramid scheme?


Mods do not have a say in this.

That is cheating


----------



## stormrage (Oct 15, 2019)

Daily check in. Morning everyone.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 15, 2019)

Morning.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 15, 2019)

Morning


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh wow. Where do these birds come from? XD


----------



## Katou (Oct 15, 2019)

Dont Bully


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

*Check-in ~☆ *


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

Morning Ravenclaws


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 15, 2019)

HuffleBUFF Chadgers checking-in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2019)

snakes have been a part of our childhood since forever. ya'll can't top that


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> snakes have been a part of our childhood since forever. ya'll can't top that



Lvl Slug. Yes - that's what you are. Nothing more.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Lvl Slug. Yes - that's what you are. Nothing more.


----------



## Katou (Oct 15, 2019)

ahh i wish i didn't sell that phone .. 

it would have been great to use it as a defense weapon


----------



## Steven (Oct 15, 2019)

I take care of that n1ggas

HXC!


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm always somewhere around.


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

We gonna fly together LA!


----------



## Irene (Oct 15, 2019)

Good Afternoon 

Fun fact : another way to spell winner is H-u-f-f-l-e-p-u-f-f


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> Fun fact : another way to spell winner is H-u-f-f-l-e-p-u-f-f



The only correct way to spell winner!


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Irene said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> Fun fact : another way to spell winner is H-u-f-f-l-e-p-u-f-f





DeVision said:


> The only correct way to spell winner!


----------



## Dark (Oct 15, 2019)

Gonna catch up with tasks today (hopefully)


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 15, 2019)

your pic won’t load on my phone. some kinda charm spell at work here clearly


----------



## James Bond (Oct 15, 2019)

Each day Hufflebuffs strength grows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> your pic won’t load on my phone. some kinda charm spell at work here clearly


Lol.. that's too bad....let me just tell you it fits the argument like a Peugeot!Xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Each day Hufflebuffs strength grows


Yeah ..then you get pinch by a nail and swallow down in few seconds lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow. Where do these birds come from? XD


Did Don!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Did Don!





I'm sorry.


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Be happy don be sorry....XD....been hufflebuff is not the end of the world


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Disqualify RavagedCaw for Indecent exposure luuu


----------



## Katou (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Disqualify RavagedCaw for *Indecent exposure* luuu





Viole1369 said:


> for *Indecent exposure* luuu





Viole1369 said:


> *Indecent exposure*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey mate
Ur mate posted a gif with penis hanging out

You can tell me when I show nipples or vag


----------



## Katou (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Hey mate
> Ur mate posted a gif with penis hanging out
> 
> You can tell me when I show nipples or vag


well shit.. 

i didn't see that ..


----------



## Bonly (Oct 15, 2019)

Checking in because my house is great and reminded me to check in since I'm hella forgetful lol


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Hey mate
> Ur mate posted a gif with penis hanging out
> 
> You can tell me when I show nipples or vag



'Fake news'


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Yeah ..then you get pinch by a nail and swallow down in few seconds lol


I didn't want to quote

But now suck on it


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

This thread never stops amusing me


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Lol.. that's too bad....let me just tell you it fits the argument like a Peugeot!Xd



fuck your Peugeot I’ll fly a ford anglia over your argument and smash it through your bird tower


----------



## Sassy (Oct 15, 2019)

Bwahaha lol

Checking in today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 15, 2019)

Also this is kind of cool fanart anime style for the original house wizards:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Bwahaha lol
> 
> Checking in today





Sassy said:


> Also this is kind of cool fanart anime style for the original house wizards:


You always find some amazing images, Sassy


----------



## Sassy (Oct 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You always find some amazing images, Sassy


Thanks Nat


----------



## Katou (Oct 15, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Also this is kind of cool fanart anime style for the original house wizards:


Well would you look at that ..

were hot as fk

Rowena Ravenclaw just dripping in swagoo


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Salazar plowed dem bitches dry anyway


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Also this is kind of cool fanart anime style for the original house wizards:



As expected, we're the best looking


----------



## Morglay (Oct 15, 2019)

Daily check in.


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Hey mate
> Ur mate posted a gif with penis hanging out
> 
> You can tell me when I show nipples or vag


How scandalous..how old are ya ? Twelve? Never seen one hanging out? Lol..kids
That was just James bond pinched by a nail... lmaoooo



Nataly said:


> This thread never stops amusing me


Yeah ..let's just try to don't take advantage of the lower IQ standards


Godaime Tsunade said:


> fuck your Peugeot I’ll fly a ford anglia over your argument and smash it through your bird tower


Say what?


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Tri (Oct 15, 2019)

remember that chapter where the slytherin members literally killed every other house while wearing blindfolds and with their hands tied behind their backs?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 15, 2019)

bottom bitch said:


> remember that chapter where the slytherin members literally killed every other house while wearing blindfolds and with their hands tied behind their backs?


 
doesn’t ring a bell


----------



## Tri (Oct 15, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> doesn’t ring a bell


mustve been in the collectors addition of the book that was specifically handed to the slytherin GANG!


----------



## Tri (Oct 15, 2019)

mad?


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 15, 2019)

Mornin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> u were talking peasent?


do YOU KNOW HOW Many Of these i HAVE kILLED in ALL my 20 years OF gaming ?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

Just a reminder :


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> As expected, we're the best looking


She looks like a dude.

I would love Lady HuffleBuff!


----------



## Greidy (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2019)

But why?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 15, 2019)

I’ll need to catch up


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

Slytherin keeps on winning without even trying


----------



## James Bond (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Slytherin keeps on winning without even trying


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

QMS said:


> Just a reminder :


It's good to be a dreamer...keep up the faith mate


----------



## Viole (Oct 15, 2019)

James Bond said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> It's good to be a dreamer...keep up the faith mate


Look at my avatar I already was one of you then I evolved


----------



## Ren. (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Slytherin keeps on winning without even trying


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

@Lurker Check in in this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> Did any ravenclaw, honeybadger or Lion ever win a oscar?
> 
> 
> 
> No?


Batman>Superman.


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Lurker Check in in this thread


keep us in check natalie!xd


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> keep us in check natalie!xd


Horny!I'm part Italian as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Oct 15, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Steven (Oct 15, 2019)

lurker is a part of this game?

Imba Planetlevel nigg4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Batman>Superman.


Who's city you want to live in?


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> Who's city you want to live in?


you would love gotham wouldnt you?xd


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 15, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

another day another check!


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Checking in


got ya..too easy...xd


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> got ya..too easy...xd


I have to admit, you beat me there XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (Oct 15, 2019)

checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> Who's city you want to live in?


I'm Batman!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

Acno said:


> lurker is a part of this game?
> 
> Imba Planetlevel nigg4


----------



## Steven (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

Acno said:


>


----------



## Steven (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


Fuck you Ravennerd


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>


----------



## Skylar -- Start of Day 4 (October 16 UTC time) (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 15, 2019)

Post no. 2

Backup in case something happens to post no. 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 15, 2019)

Which thread do I need to post daily in?


----------



## fuff (Oct 15, 2019)

Karma said:


> Which thread do I need to post daily in?


this one


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

_Checking In ~_ *RavenousClaw*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 16, 2019)

Checking in.

Morning all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 16, 2019)

Good afternoon 

The Great Hall seems too quiet


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 16, 2019)

I just need to move to Hogwarts entirely, and then I wouldn't have to do my actual job. (Checking in.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 16, 2019)

Hmmmm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> The Great Hall seems too quiet


Then let's do it. Let's roll  for 5 mil rep!

You  me right?


I am kidding @Jackk .........mostly......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Superman said:


> Then let's do it. Let's roll  for 5 mil rep!
> 
> You  me right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Vilu (Oct 16, 2019)

Check in


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


 Lurker of Ravenclaw.....


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

What's with the check-ins? Write some chit-chat you unsocial muggles.


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

how bout some lewds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2019)

Katou said:


> how bout some lewds


Not before bed.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Superman said:


> Lurker of Ravenclaw.....


 Check in.


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

Superman said:


> Not before bed.


I'll be back in the morning then


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Katou said:


> I'll be back in the morning then



Don't mind Superman.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 16, 2019)

Heard Blake Gryffindor peeps got bullied and beaten up.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

*Check-in ~♡*


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

Katou said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm


avy game strong


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 16, 2019)

So... tired...


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi n2ggas


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

Takaya said:


> So... tired...


quit this event and go to sleep. take care of yourself don't worry about your team we got this


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> quit this event and go to sleep. take care of yourself don't worry about your team we got this


Dream on dude


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

Checking out ur mum


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Everyone keeps checking and no ones placing any bets


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> quit this event and go to sleep. take care of yourself don't worry about your team we got this


It's called 'sleep', not 'coma', I'm not gonna miss the event, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

i can guess a number 1 to 10 in one try 

3


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

dammit


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 16, 2019)

which house to throw shade at today


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> which house to throw shade at today


you don't want the smoke believe me


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> which house to throw shade at today


Try and throw shade at me, I'll catch it... my reflexes are too fast


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

Checking in 

Good Afternoon


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> Checking in
> 
> Good Afternoon



Hi there. 

Seems like you like to change your ava often.


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Seems like you like to change your ava often.


Yea I change my mind and get bored too often 

How are you ? Hope you having a good day


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> Yea I change my mind and get bored too often
> 
> How are you ? Hope you having a good day



Not bad. Need to rewatch HP until the event. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 16, 2019)

@Zef @Competitive Worm Fiddler 


Come see this silly cute lion cub!

!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 16, 2019)

(Yes this is a thin excuse to encourage teammates to check in, but everybody gets cute pics out of it, so we all win here.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Not bad. Need to rewatch HP until the event. XD


I feel like rewatching it too but these days I am busy


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> you don't want the smoke believe me



Thats where you’re wrong


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> I feel like rewatching it too but these days I am busy



With what if I may know?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Try and throw shade at me, I'll catch it... my reflexes are too fast



the only thing a hufflepuff does fast is fail


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> the only thing a hufflepuff does fast is fail


The only thing we fail at is repping till failure... and failure is not an option


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> The only thing we fail at is repping till failure... and failure is not an option



repping chocolate bars maybe


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> With what if I may know?


College


----------



## Zef (Oct 16, 2019)

Takaya said:


> @Zef @Competitive Worm Fiddler
> 
> 
> Come see this silly cute lion cub!
> ...


Aw


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 16, 2019)

Zef said:


> Aw


Who-oah, we're halfway there
Who-oah, livin' on a prayer~

(I am the _curse-breaker._ Whatever it takes!)


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Just checking....


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> repping chocolate bars maybe


You calling me fat *munches bit of cake*?!


----------



## Island (Oct 16, 2019)

Finally got some fancy Ravenclaw colors.


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 16, 2019)

Mornin


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 16, 2019)

Superman said:


> Then let's do it. Let's roll  for 5 mil rep!
> 
> You  me right?
> 
> ...



A wizard's duel  

A lion I am but my current state being  compels me to reject this epic duel


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

so mods were Slytherin by default


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> You calling me fat *munches bit of cake*?!



Yes! go snack on a Hufflepuff-pastry


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> The only thing we fail at is repping till failure... and failure is not an option


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


>


----------



## Nataly (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Everyone keeps checking and no ones placing any bets


What would your bet be? I'm curious


----------



## Nataly (Oct 16, 2019)

Katou said:


> so mods were Slytherin by default


We have two mods in our team


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


> What would your bet be? I'm curious



That was poker slang I think.


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


> We have two mods in our team


thats what u think but their true colors are those of slytherin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 16, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> thats what u think but their true colors are those of slytherin


Oh my god, I have not thought of it that way


----------



## Zef (Oct 16, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Who-oah, we're halfway there
> Who-oah, livin' on a prayer~
> 
> (I am the _curse-breaker._ Whatever it takes!)





Katou said:


> so mods were Slytherin by default


The plot thickens.


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> I feel like rewatching it too but these days I am busy


There you go Irene , no worries, just watch this and you will be fine...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


> What would your bet be? I'm curious


Anyone wanna bet a monster avy?!?!... Here I am


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Anyone wanna bet a monster avy?!?!... Here I am


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Our first task are already over the top and difficult to beat..I wish you all good luck with it ...


----------



## Nataly (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Anyone wanna bet a monster avy?!?!... Here I am


lion of lernia and his avy bets


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


> lion of lernia and his avy bets


Those are a real challenge!


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Oh my god, I have not thought of it that way


We even hacked the divination system so we answer you


Guess why 


@Island make sure u send us those questions with answers in advance


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> We even hacked the divination system so we answer you
> 
> 
> Guess why
> ...


We got our spies too.. beware


----------



## Island (Oct 16, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> We even hacked the divination system so we answer you
> 
> 
> Guess why
> ...


?????


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

Island said:


> ?????


What a good slytherin spy

pretending he doesn't even know us


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


> What would your bet be? I'm curious


I wouldn't bet, I would raise 100kg


----------



## Snowless (Oct 16, 2019)

Have I even posted in here yet? Who knows.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Have I even posted in here yet? Who knows.



 you'll get a curse.


----------



## Snowless (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> you'll get a curse.



I still have some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello checking in. 


Fellow house students. Good day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> thats what u think but their true colors are those of slytherin


I know what do you mean lol
Some Slytherin are smart enough to be consider Ravenclaw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> you'll get a curse.


Fuck you guys.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Fuck you guys.


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

You guys give me inspiration
Rip


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Fuck you guys.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> You guys give me inspiration
> Rip


That's all you got?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> That's all you got?


nope..as a NERD i have this one too...lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

not a bird....lol


----------



## neonion (Oct 16, 2019)

Just checking in


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> nope..as a NERD i have this one too...lol


Still all you got?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2019)

Tbh I always believed a female Malfoy would have worked better than the male one, interacting with Harry etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Tbh I always believed a female Malfoy would have worked better than the male one, interacting with Harry etc.



Imagine the tsun pairings. XD


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Still all you got?


i can't get any fatter lol! but yes i do...want some carrarmato rock!? maybe you will understand the lyrics lurk...give it a try


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I think you mean no one stands a chance against the badass Ravenclaw house.
> 
> Get on our levels.


This post is the start of week 1. Each day will start 00:00am UTC and end 11:59 pm UTC.

This sheet is still being updated:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Tbh I always believed a female Malfoy would have worked better than the male one, interacting with Harry etc.


well malfoy was just a dushbag since the start so easy to take advantage of


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> i can't get any fatter lol! but yes i do...want some carrarmato rock!? maybe you will understand the lyrics lurk...give it a try


Look at the little girl throwing a fit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Imagine the tsun pairings. XD


She would start as a smug rich girl, then expecting harry to go along with her. Having her pride hurt boys vs girls. Then slowly growing from rivalry to jealousy to plain sexual tension!


----------



## Sassy (Oct 16, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> This post is the start of week 1. Each day will start 00:00am UTC and end 11:59 pm UTC.
> 
> This sheet is still being updated:


Jolly good darling. *Raises a cup of Pumpkin juice*


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Look at the little girl throwing a fit.


some more italian lessons for you lurk
this is 360 guys ..place your tumb on the screen and have a look around lol


----------



## Ren. (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> some more italian lessons for you lurk
> this is 360 guys ..place your tumb on the screen and have a look around lol


You need to chill the fuck out. I didn't even take a shot at you. Trust me, you would know if I really wanted to take a shot so chill for the team.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 16, 2019)

@Oreki, why are the revawhatever, are so close to my top position?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> You need to chill the fuck out. I didn't even take a shot at you. Trust me, you would know if I really wanted to take a shot so


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> She would start as a smug rich girl, then expecting harry to go along with her. Having her pride hurt boys vs girls. Then slowly growing from rivalry to jealousy to plain sexual tension!



I demand a remake.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Lu editing the Ravenclaws first confirms it. It's rigged!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Lu editing the Ravenclaws first confirms it. It's rigged!


 Kappa


----------



## Ren. (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Lu editing the Ravenclaws first confirms it. It's rigged!


YES, I RIGGED IT.

WE WIN!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Fuck you guys.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 16, 2019)

First Oreki now @lion of lernia  what is with this competition I am top dog aka HUFFLEBUFF!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> First Oreki now @lion of lernia  what is with this competition I am top dog aka HUFFLEBUFF!


Top Dog? We winning this shit.


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Tbh I always believed a female Malfoy would have worked better than the male one, interacting with Harry etc.


the character will still be lame


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Top Dog? We winning this shit.


Have you seen the work I've put into our OP? We def winning


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> you'll get a curse.


So you knew.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

last one i swear ...xd



QMS said:


> First Oreki now @lion of lernia  what is with this competition I am top dog aka HUFFLEBUFF!


....you would have been a top if you were with us but now...no top...just a... XD


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Have you seen the work I've put into our OP? We def winning


I know... You took down my team.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Lu editing the Ravenclaws first confirms it. It's rigged!


It isn't my fault if Nataly is more organized;


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> It isn't my fault if Nataly is more organized;


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> So you knew.



Don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh how silly of you all too think you'll be winning. Smh. 

Remember who truly runs the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki, why are the revawhatever, are so close to my top position?


You mean you are scared to lose the top contributor crawn?  Yeah you should be... XD


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> It isn't my fault if Nataly is more organized;



You just broke James' heart. Cruel.


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki, why are the revawhatever, are so close to my top position?


You mean you are scared to lose the top contributor crawn?  Yeah you should be... XD thank me I started shitposting 5 pages ago


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't know what you're talking about.


Don't fuck with me! I can read people!! Don't do bad things!!!!!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Don't fuck with me! I can read people!! Don't do bad things!!!!!




Woah, woah there. You're no slytherin to wave around knife around like that.


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Oh how silly of you all too think you'll be winning. Smh.
> 
> Remember who truly runs the show.


----------



## Krory (Oct 16, 2019)

Don't tell me how to live my life, Mom.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Woah, woah there. You're no slytherin to wave around knife around like that.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 16, 2019)

Is this the thread you check in with? Or is it your group's thread?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Woah, woah there. You're no slytherin to wave around knife around like that.



Woah woah there. Why ya painting us as evil


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Woah, woah there. You're no slytherin to wave around knife around like that.


They all are corrupted 
The only truly good house is Hufflepuff,  I don't remember any villains/bad guys in canon from this house


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Woah woah there. Why ya painting us as evil


No Eggs!!


----------



## Sassy (Oct 16, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Don't tell me how to live my life, Mom.


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Is this the thread you check in with? Or is it your group's thread?


both 

i think


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

The Lion is here


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Don't tell me how to live my life, Mom.


they  always will anyhow lol no matter how old are ya


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Woah woah there. Why ya painting us as evil


been evil is  one of the main traits it appears...but not necesarely


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2019)

Irene said:


> the character will still be lame


Not really as it would  now have a reason to exist as opposed to just your filler
Bully.

Also we have an close example in Diana!
Altought she is still a far superior character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> been evil is  one of the main traits it appears...but not necesarely



Being ambitious is one of the main traits  (idk why people view it as evil, haha)


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> The Lion is here


----------



## Oreki (Oct 16, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki, why are the revawhatever, are so close to my top position?


I am absolute


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2019)

Foxve said:


> Is this the thread you check in with? Or is it your group's thread?



This one. But we need you in our thread to. Feel free to jump in. XD


Underworld Broker said:


> Woah woah there. Why ya painting us as evil



I'm just pointing out the obvious. 



Irene said:


> They all are corrupted
> The only truly good house is Hufflepuff,  I don't remember any villains/bad guys in canon from this house



PREACH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I am absolute


on which position is he talking about oreki !? lol..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> on which position is he talking about oreki !? lol..


I do not understand either I just replied whatever the first thing came in my mind


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This one. But we need you in our thread to. Feel free to jump in. XD
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out the obvious.
> ...


you guys hufflebluff are good people that give their best for the good so we Ravenclaw we praise you and thank you for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I do not understand either I just replied whatever the first thing came in my mind


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 16, 2019)

yo, have a nice day buddies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 16, 2019)

Meanwhile @QMS


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


Pfff,stupid cat

GGNORE


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Meanwhile @QMS


Qms is good people but he might piss you off.


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Meanwhile @QMS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Qms is good people but he might piss you off.


Yes exactly, he's a good people with heart


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> Pfff,stupid cat
> 
> GGNORE


Hachi will take that nerd out. GG.


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

@Andrewww


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Hachi will take that nerd out. GG.


See you in 100 Chapter


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Qms is good people but he might piss you off.


naaa he is a friend of us , he can cope with us


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> naaa he is a friend of us , he can cope with us


He's a friend with a lot of people.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> See you in 100 Chapter


You know S8 vs Edenz Zero is on.


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> He's a friend with a lot of people.


still better to have few good  ones then undread fakes, or half good lol..he knows better


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> You know S8 vs Edenz Zero is on.


For now is S8>EZ

But wait for Drakken

Also Kaguya>EZ for now


----------



## Oreki (Oct 16, 2019)

@SupaHotFyre are you just gonna watch or gonna say something


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> still better to have few good  ones then undread fakes, or half good lol..he knows better


@QMS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

look this video only if you have seen the fantastic beast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> For now is S8>EZ
> 
> But wait for Drakken
> 
> Also Kaguya>EZ for now


Naw EZ>Nardo.


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Naw EZ>Nardo.


lol i hate harry potter!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> lol i hate harry potter!


It's ok tbh.


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @SupaHotFyre are you just gonna watch or gonna say something


----------



## Irene (Oct 16, 2019)

who cares about Grindelwald and Dumbledore give us a spin off about the Marauders and Snape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


>


supaaaaaa


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


>


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> supaaaaaa


wow you just reminded me of that show  

i really should rewatch it can't believe i forgot about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


What we doing?


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> What we doing?



Felt like throwing a die


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

Anyone want to make bets?


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Anyone want to make bets?



i have some amazing avy to win


----------



## Dark (Oct 16, 2019)

I still got one more day before the tasks deadline?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> i have some amazing avy to win


No I wanted name change bet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

I still need to update 2 teams in the general spreedsheet.

I'm sorry for the delay, I'm trying to manage checking the best that I can. It is just I'm busy IRL.



Dark said:


> I still got one more day before the tasks deadline?


You are okay now. You posted in 2 different days of the same week. I'll update today's posts after 00:00am UCT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Lurker said:


> No I wanted name change bet.


bet on the avy i will make you beautiful


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 16, 2019)

Just stopping by to give the other houses there daily reminder that Slytherin>>>the rest.


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Just stopping by to give the other houses there daily reminder that Slytherin<<<the rest.


yeah..sad but true innit?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2019)

should I make my avatar to be in season or somethin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Just stopping by to give the other houses there daily reminder that Slytherin>>>the rest.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Oct 16, 2019)

for some odd reason, the images you post don’t show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma -- Start of Day 5 (October 17 UTC time) (Oct 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 16, 2019)

@Austin Come say hi, don't be shy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin (Oct 16, 2019)

h..hi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

we have our own emote ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 16, 2019)

Really not being active enough


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Posting cause wasn't sure if I did today


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Just stopping by to give the other houses there daily reminder that Slytherin>>>the rest.


they don't even know. We've already beaten them


----------



## Austin (Oct 16, 2019)

yall are my friends but


----------



## fuff (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

Not sure what the reset time is .. 

I'll just assume its now

in other news.. Sonic Movie leaked image? 



seems like a fake leak.. intentionally leaked to gauge how much we like this ..
if the feedback is bad.. they'll claim its fake and continue to improve it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Austin (Oct 16, 2019)

I heard people love it


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

then i guess its a legitimate leak

they won't change a thing if they love it


----------



## Viole (Oct 16, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> It isn't my fault if Nataly is more organized;


Damnit Lu Lu, I organized that first post like a like a goddamn safe


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2019)

Katou said:


> then i guess its a legitimate leak
> 
> they won't change a thing if they love it



Well it does look like a million times better than the other one I think.


----------



## Katou (Oct 17, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Well it does look like a million times better than the other one I think.


i gotta say.. the previous one does fit for Halloween


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2019)

Lol Sonic.


----------



## Katou (Oct 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 17, 2019)

@Competitive Worm Fiddler @Austin  you need to post again tomorrow, October 18 UTC time (00:00 am UTC to 11:59pm UTC) so you do not get cursed.

@MO @Jibutters @Shizune @pfft @Sanguíne Symphony  you need to post here today AND tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 17, 2019)

@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu @Zef @Foxve @novaselinenever @Sequester @Snowless @Gin @The Overvoid  you need to post here today OR tomorrow.


----------



## MO (Oct 17, 2019)

I keep forgetting about this event. What do I need to post?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2019)

Another day of a lion's life





MO said:


> I keep forgetting about this event. What do I need to post?



Can post anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 17, 2019)

damn .. he changed his Kylo avy

now my Rian Johnson joke wont make sense anymore


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2019)

Katou said:


> i gotta say.. the previous one does fit for Halloween

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 17, 2019)

Kirby doesn't even wanna look at him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## novaselinenever (Oct 17, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> @Ultra Instinct Senjutsu @Zef @Foxve @novaselinenever @Sequester @Snowless @Gin @The Overvoid  you need to post here today OR tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Oct 17, 2019)

Despite my relative inactivity, my team is kicking ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sandman (Oct 17, 2019)

checking in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pfft (Oct 17, 2019)

Don’t curse me bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Meanwhile @QMS


----------



## James Bond (Oct 17, 2019)

Repping team buff


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Acno said:


> @Andrewww



And he wonders why I bully him from all the rest


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

NEXT avatar:


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> NEXT avatar:


@James Bond ,please put the HUFFLEBUFF sigiel on it!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> @James Bond ,please put the HUFFLEBUFF sigiel on it!


Remind later, about to leave for work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Remind later, about to leave for work


I am  working now


----------



## MO (Oct 17, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Another day of a lion's life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2019)

MO said:


> Oh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 17, 2019)

Morning everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2019)

Afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 17, 2019)

Nerds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Oct 17, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Irene (Oct 17, 2019)

Good morning everyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> Good morning everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

*Check-in ~♡*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Check-in ~♡*


What is this check-in?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> What is this check-in?



Idk what else to write so I just write that and go back to the slytherin Dungeon


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> go back to the slytherin Dungeon


----------



## Oreki (Oct 17, 2019)

Come here do to my post requirement or give my attendance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Lurker said:


> You know S8 vs Edenz Zero is on.


For shitinest new manga...
Too bad Boruto wins this.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 17, 2019)

Behold the Founders!

Images found here, apparently originally from Pottermore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello everyone. Where's the food?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 17, 2019)

Hufflebuff founder kind of looks like Donna from that 70s show


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 17, 2019)

Godric Gryffindor:

Helga Hufflepuff:

Salazar Slytherin:

Rowena Ravenclaw:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zef (Oct 17, 2019)

Cuddling with a baby lion is on my bucket list


----------



## Steven (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> For shitinest new manga...
> Too bad Boruto wins this.


Gtfo


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

83   and counting


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Godric Gryffindor:
> 
> Helga Hufflepuff:
> 
> ...


Nice one..poor Salazar he seems he doesn't have much more left to live


----------



## Sassy (Oct 17, 2019)

Good morning fellow house students from afar. Checking in. And wishing you all a happy day of mischief and magic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


>



Our Dungeon is great for naps since you can hear water of the lake splashing against the windows and occasionally a giant squid is passing by, why you think I prefer staying there


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 17, 2019)

sorry guys, but...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin (Oct 17, 2019)

Dont curse me lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 17, 2019)

so Godric drops takes off his Fedora Wizard hat and switch class to Warrior

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 17, 2019)

Zef said:


> Cuddling with a baby lion is on my bucket list


Lions are so cute 
Until they eat you one day for launch


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

Irene said:


> Lions are so cute
> Until they eat you one day for launch


Is not my fault it's just the law of the jungle


----------



## Nataly (Oct 17, 2019)

I hope nobody gets tricked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I hope nobody gets tricked



Me too, but seems like a few people are almost there..


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> What is this check-in?


Is the thing you gotta do before taking a flight... XD


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I hope nobody gets tricked





DeVision said:


> Me too, but seems like a few people are almost there..


Why? What happens if you get tricked?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Me too, but seems like a few people are almost there..


I know, I hope your team will be all good.
However, I haven't seen @Jibutters post even once in this thread or post anywhere for some time, and he is in your team


lion of lernia said:


> Why? What happens if you get tricked?





> Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.


Our team is good for this week's check-ins, so no worries


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I know, I hope your team will be all good.
> However, I haven't seen @Jibutters post even once in this thread or post anywhere for some time, and he is in your team



Him and @Shizune too.
@Sequester is on the edge too.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

Probably have to remind some people in our group to check in too since some haven't shown up for a while


----------



## Nataly (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Him and @Shizune too.
> @Sequester is on the edge too.


I hope they will make it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

Shizune was banned for a few days, can guess why he hasnt logged in since Sunday


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Shizune was banned for a few days, can guess why he hasnt logged in since Sunday



Damn. That means he's going from one ban to another? He should be exused from the curse.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn. That means he's going from one ban to another? He should be exused from the curse.



I can message him on discord, haha


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I can message him on discord, haha



To prepare him?


----------



## Island (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn. That means he's going from one ban to another? He should be exused from the curse.


This is lowkey hilarious.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Island said:


> This is lowkey hilarious.



Only when you're not in his shoes. XD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> To prepare him?



Told him he gotta post since hes part of the event


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 17, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn. That means he's going from one ban to another? He should be exused from the curse.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Acno said:


> Gtfo


In the name of the one that is always evoked as the enemy of mankind in ZoroJackson!


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 17, 2019)

Amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (Oct 17, 2019)

epetch


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 17, 2019)

Can't be posting GIFS, the sorcery is too advanced for the other houses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 17, 2019)

If he get's banned.. he get's banned.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

James Bond said:


> If he get's banned.. he get's banned.


If he dies he dies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Meh:






@Team choose one!
@James Bond , @Oreki , @Irene , @DeVision


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Meh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last one


----------



## Tri (Oct 17, 2019)

go go slytherin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2019)

Tri said:


> go go slytherin



Yeah, go to your dungeon.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Last one


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Meh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell why do you guys have a polecat as animal!? Lmaoooo


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Can't be posting GIFS, the sorcery is too advanced for the other houses.


Yeah they are trying to cover it with some spells


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Bloody hell why do you guys have a polecat as animal!? Lmaoooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

@Shanks$Life a new HP is in town and he ain't playing!


----------



## Viole (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


>


Oops my bad....they just look the same aside the powerful tail


----------



## Viole (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Shit I found the perfect sound for Snake Team


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

@DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

Oden train is coming!!
Jump onboard before is too late for ya!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 17, 2019)

Love that, added it to bottom of our houses OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Love that, added it to bottom of our houses OP



I just reposted it from when @QMS posted it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Love that, added it to bottom of our houses OP


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 17, 2019)

Good afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm gonna make you fly again LeBron!
Ravenclaw will lead you to Victory


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Good afternoon


It's evening here... XD


----------



## Irene (Oct 17, 2019)

Good evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 17, 2019)

sup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Oct 17, 2019)

Man I want an on theme Slytherin avatar but no one will make me one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

pfft said:


> Man I want an on theme Slytherin avatar but no one will make me one


I will give you one of my amazing monster avy for free no worries mate... XD
Just give me a sec


----------



## pfft (Oct 17, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I will give you one of my amazing monster avy for free no worries mate... XD
> Just give me a sec



Wtf hell no I want bellatrix


----------



## Steven (Oct 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> In the name of the one that is always evoked as the enemy of mankind in ZoroJackson!


DN above FMA:B...


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

pfft said:


> Wtf hell no I want bellatrix


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2019)

pfft said:


> Wtf hell no I want bellatrix



You'll get Gellert Grindelwald and like it.


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2019)

Also, joining the relevant-avatar club.  Newton Scamander Hufflepuff represent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Oct 17, 2019)

Relevant avatar gang rise up.


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Also, joining the relevant-avatar club.  Newton Scamander Hufflepuff represent.


There you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2019)

James Bond said:


> If he get's banned.. he get's banned.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2019)

No.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 17, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2019)

Check in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2019)

Broker is a hell of a lurker.


----------



## pfft (Oct 17, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> You'll get Gellert Grindelwald and like it.


Never !
 C ant see that


----------



## Bonly -- Start of Day 6 (October 18 UTC time) (Oct 17, 2019)

I landed in Vegas a few hours ago and saw two dudes dressed up as Ron and Harry, Gryffindors win is confirmed


----------



## Ren. (Oct 17, 2019)

Acno said:


> DN above FMA:B...


Yes, you western fans are funny!


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (Oct 17, 2019)

Checking in, majestically


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2019)

Bonly said:


> I landed in Vegas a few hours ago and saw two dudes dressed up as Ron and Harry, Gryffindors win is confirmed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2019)

Checking in to see when people will respect the Slyths


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

pfft said:


> Never !
> 
> C ant see that


Lol..I can!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2019)

We shall be respected.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Oct 17, 2019)

hiii


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 18, 2019)

My second posting here


----------



## Foxve (Oct 18, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Flame (Oct 18, 2019)

back to my full power now

yall ningens are done for


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Flame said:


> back to my full power now
> 
> yall ningens are done for



Go home Fyre, you're drunk.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2019)

*Check-in ~☆*


----------



## stormrage (Oct 18, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Check-in ~☆*



You're too nice for a Slytherin. You should've been a Hufflepuff.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 18, 2019)

Checking in



@Alwaysmind @MO Post something here today, the shadow of the curse looms near

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Oct 18, 2019)

Checking in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're too nice for a Slytherin. You should've been a Hufflepuff.


THIS!


----------



## Steven (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Oct 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> Yes, you western fans are funny!


I take care of them n1gga.HXC!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Checking in
> 
> 
> 
> @Alwaysmind @MO Post something here today, the shadow of the curse looms near

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 18, 2019)

Bonly said:


> I landed in Vegas a few hours ago and saw two dudes dressed up as Ron and Harry, Gryffindors win is confirmed


New day (and last day of 1st week) start in this post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2019)

@lion of lernia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Katou (Oct 18, 2019)

my dream.. is to guess it right this time 

1 to 5 .. I'll guess this in 1st try


2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2019)

@pfft post here today again and you're good to go for this week


----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @pfft post here today again and you're good to go for this week


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 18, 2019)

Good morning all.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 18, 2019)

Would've been funny if they made a bot called Dumbledore who randomly shows up in this thread awarding Gryffindor points for no reason, would make this more realistic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 18, 2019)

friday chek in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 18, 2019)

Professor snaps can be such a jerk sometimes


----------



## Dark (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh, wow. It's Friday already


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 18, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Would've been funny if they made a bot called Dumbledore who randomly shows up in this thread awarding Gryffindor points for no reason, would make this more realistic



I would argue that playing the best chess game that no one witnesses is something.

I also noticed that points stopped mattering after first year since they are not mentioned after year 1. So technically points really don’t matter.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I would argue that playing the best chess game that no one witnesses is something.
> 
> I also noticed that points stopped mattering after first year since they are not mentioned after year 1. So technically points really don’t matter.



Points got mentioned after year one


----------



## James Bond (Oct 18, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Points got mentioned after year one


Yeah but at that point, what's the point?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 18, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Points got mentioned after year one



But they don’t really matter.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 18, 2019)

I gotta say, i love my house but honestly those points were not in the rule book.

Harry would win the house cup alone every year because ppl trying to kill him.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 18, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> But they don’t really matter.



Well, for the story itself it didnt really matter, but it was still a nice touch in the HP games where competition was actually going on


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 18, 2019)

I would have liked to see more house cup awarded though


----------



## Irene (Oct 18, 2019)

Another day another check 
Hello ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 18, 2019)

How many health and safety violations do you think Hogwarts has?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 18, 2019)

Definitely with quidditch it seems they pair 13 year olds with 17 year olds. I think in other sports they would be in a different class/league


----------



## Viole (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 18, 2019)

hmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Check in.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 18, 2019)

Hello.  Damn, wifi on my uni sucks.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 18, 2019)

@Zef @Competitive Worm Fiddler Not sure if you're safe yet this week, best to come post?


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2019)

Oreki said:


> hmmm


Oreki can you see my gifs? just wondering


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Oreki (Oct 18, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Oreki can you see my gifs? just wondering


I am officially blind... I cannot see that


----------



## Lurko (Oct 18, 2019)

Check in.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## James Bond (Oct 18, 2019)

Nataly said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin (Oct 18, 2019)

good morn~~~~ i smashed my hand in my car door and i wanna cry who has healing magic


----------



## Lurko (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Austin said:


> good morn~~~~ i smashed my hand in my car door and i wanna cry who has healing magic



Ouch. :/

@lion of lernia I see your gifs. Don't worry. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2019)

Oden ravenclaw confirmed!!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 18, 2019)

Sup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Sup


Nothin


----------



## Flame (Oct 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You're too nice for a Slytherin. You should've been a Hufflepuff.


we're not here to play nice, we're here to win  

reppin the set. this is grove street baby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Flame said:


> we're not here to play nice, we're here to win
> 
> reppin the set. this is grove street baby



Shut up. You didn't even watch the movies. Muggle.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2019)

Good to see you back, @Flame


----------



## Flame (Oct 18, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Shut up. You didn't even watch the movies. Muggle.


there are movies about grove street?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 18, 2019)

Takaya said:


> @Zef @Competitive Worm Fiddler Not sure if you're safe yet this week, best to come post?


In

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 18, 2019)

Austin said:


> good morn~~~~ i smashed my hand in my car door and i wanna cry who has healing magic


You should get that hand checked out


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2019)

Flame said:


> we're not here to play nice, we're here to win
> 
> reppin the set. this is grove street baby


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> Good to see you back, @Flame


a bit of info


----------



## Tri (Oct 18, 2019)

slytherin gang slytherin gang slytherin gang slytherin gang

SLYTHERIN GANG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pfft (Oct 18, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @pfft post here today again and you're good to go for this week


I need some more cunning in my life 

Fr 

thanks broki


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 18, 2019)

Tri said:


> slytherin gang slytherin gang slytherin gang slytherin gang
> 
> SLYTHERIN GANG


I'm not sure you want to associate with such a trash song


----------



## Tri (Oct 18, 2019)

tbh I wasn’t even trying to reference little pump lol


----------



## Tri (Oct 18, 2019)

or is it lil pump


----------



## Tri (Oct 18, 2019)

tiny pump?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah, yeah.. I would say the same if I was found out.


----------



## Flame (Oct 18, 2019)

@Wild they talking trash about your fav rapper  

edit: i forgot he left


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2019)

Protego maxima!


----------



## Island (Oct 18, 2019)

Flame said:


> we're not here to play nice, we're here to win
> 
> reppin the set. this is grove street baby


This makes me nostalgic. San Andreas was such a great game.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 18, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Wild they talking trash about your fav rapper
> 
> edit: i forgot he left


He's with his cousin now.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 18, 2019)

Tri said:


> tbh I wasn’t even trying to reference little pump lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


10 points from ravenclaw.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> 10 points from ravenclaw.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 18, 2019)

Superman said:


> 10 points from ravenclaw.



Professor Snape is that you hiding behind that Superman username?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Oct 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed -- Start of Week 2 (Oct 18, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> yeah..sad but true innit?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 18, 2019)

100


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


>


Yeah ..they better kill us when we are little!


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2019)

QMS said:


> 100


I just surpass tzunade boops size lol


----------



## Sassy (Oct 18, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2019)

I am here!!!


----------



## fuff (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

fuff said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

@Acno

Today saw Oricon , showing how poorly Masashi Kishimoto’s new series  is doing in terms of sales alongside other, more innovative series such as _Kimetsu no Yaiba_ and _SPY x FAMILY_.

_Samurai 8_’s sales were so disappointing that it didn’t even manage to enter the top 30 on Oricon’s chart. , we can see that volume 1 and volume 2 – released together at the same time on October 4 – barely managed to break 20,000 units. That’s certainly a far cry from the massive numbers that Kishimoto manage to shift back .

What makes _Samurai 8_’s sales appear even worse is how they stack up in comparison with newer series that are headed up by less experienced authors then Kishimoto. Koyoharu Gotouge’s _Kimetsu no Yaiba_ absolutely dominated the rankings this week, with almost every single volume in the top 30 and the latest volume 17 managing to shift a whopping 368,502 units. It was only beaten out by _One Piece_ volume 94, but that’s hardly a fair competition.

But what lies above the Gotouge collection at fourth place paints _Samurai 8_’s sales in a very bad light. _SPY x FAMILY_ volume 2 managed to sell over 100,000 units, with reports coming in that the series as a whole has managed to achieve  both in paper and digital. All that from a series published exclusively via the  and from a relatively unknown author.

Given all this, it’s certainly safe to say that Masashi Kishimoto’s _Samurai 8: The Tale of Hachimaru_ is not in a very good place right now. Not only have its sales been incredibly disappointing given Kishimoto’s status as a mangaka, but it’s also been hanging around the bottom of the Weekly Shonen Jump table of contents for weeks now, meaning that it’s not performing very well on the weekly reader surveys.

@T.D.A _SPY x FAMILY_ volume 2 managed to sell over 100,000 units Congrats!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Completed my tasks. Get some!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

I need to surpass @lion of lernia  so :

@Shanks$Life :


Another great manga 

@Oreki  I told you so.

Zehaha.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Protego maxima!







Island said:


> This makes me nostalgic. San Andreas was such a great game.



That's what I used to say when I had it, but then I started playing and wondered what the hell I was doing with my life.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2019)

I remember when @Alwaysmind used to be cool.....now he is a gryffindor.



And that was some top notch detective work @QMS . I gave after like 2 chapters. I think I gave it 3. It was uninspiring garbage. Lazy story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Superman said:


> I remember when @Alwaysmind used to be cool.....now he is a gryffindor.
> 
> 
> 
> And that was some top notch detective work @QMS . I gave after like 2 chapters. I think I gave it 3. It was uninspiring garbage. Lazy story.



I blame the sorting hat. I took a test once and it said I'm more Hufflepuff. lol. I like my house though, even if people think it is overrated lol


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

Superman said:


> I remember when @Alwaysmind used to be cool.....now he is a gryffindor.
> 
> 
> 
> And that was some top notch detective work @QMS . I gave after like 2 chapters. I think I gave it 3. It was uninspiring garbage. Lazy story.


Nah quoting some, that is me hating on a masterpiece 

When I saw that they have at star level possibility and on panel are already at moon level in the first volume 

I was like  ... Kishi you had one job, erase Part 2 of Naruto and make a Samurai manga with Part 1 in mind


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Now that we are also officially the 19th, gotta do some more posting.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

Boruto #1 293,736 (11)
Boruto #2 229,257 (10)
Boruto #3 240,629 (13)
Boruto #4 200,272 (11)
Boruto #5 181,430 (12)
Boruto #6 160,055 (11)
Boruto #7 145,430 (14)
Boruto #8 137,191 (13)
Boruto #9 110,114 (10)

@Superman 

I never was glad for any other manga in this situation but :


----------



## Sandman (Oct 19, 2019)

glad never got into Boruto or Samurai 8


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 19, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

Some history from the lens of a westerner :


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

@Oreki, @DeVision, @Flame  fear my knowledge plebs!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

Now I surpassed Tsunade's assets also @lion of lernia !


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2019)

Honestly can people maybe contribute something other than checking in ? Annoying to come on and see where the banter is at to just see half a page filled with people just saying checking in. This isn't a hotel folks


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

And now for all my Z boys fans :


@Flame, @T.D.A  and the rest!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> And now for all my Z boys fans :
> 
> 
> @Flame, @T.D.A  and the rest!



This is not a One Piece thread


----------



## Flame (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> And now for all my Z boys fans :
> 
> 
> @Flame, @T.D.A  and the rest!


>46 minutes 

nah B  

who's this guy? i've seen a lot of people sharing his videos


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> >46 minutes
> 
> nah B
> 
> who's this guy? i've seen a lot of people sharing his videos


Don't watch.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> >46 minutes
> 
> nah B
> 
> who's this guy? i've seen a lot of people sharing his videos


Watch it and tell me if he is good.

I say he is good at what he does!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> This is not a One Piece thread


MEH 

Better than posting check-in


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> This is not a One Piece thread


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

So Harry Potter thread.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 19, 2019)

*Check-in ~♡*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Check-in ~♡*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


>



This is just too cruel. XD
When I came here I saw 3 new pages. I thought something happened. 
So officially the new week started.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 19, 2019)

Morning all! Happy weekend to everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 19, 2019)

New week, new curses to dodge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2019)

Takaya said:


> New week, new curses to dodge.


I curse you with uncontrollable flatulence. *nyah*


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 19, 2019)

Checking in 

It's the second week already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 19, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I curse you with uncontrollable flatulence. *nyah*


I curse you with perpetual flaccidity!


----------



## Katou (Oct 19, 2019)

okay 3rd attempt .. 

1 to 5 .. 
The number is 


5


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2019)

Takaya said:


> I curse you with perpetual flaccidity!


Aw fuck, I can't believe you've done this!


----------



## Katou (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 19, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Aw fuck, I can't believe you've done this!


I fart in your general direction! (And it's your fault.)


----------



## Irene (Oct 19, 2019)

Checking in 

Hope y'all have a good day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Oct 19, 2019)

i dont have anything witty to say so slytherin best slytherin great woooo slytherin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (Oct 19, 2019)

Gtfo here with that ohara library crap

U guys got a whole fucking section for ur shitposting of op

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

A new week already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilu (Oct 19, 2019)

Hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Gtfo here with that ohara library crap
> 
> U guys got a whole fucking section for ur shitposting of op


Shaddappssss snakeey
Keep on checking griffondor.


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Homer a true Hufflepuffs ... that's why we love ya bond


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> This is just too cruel. XD
> When I came here I saw 3 new pages. I thought something happened.
> So officially the new week started.


That's just nature...also the only moment for a snake to beat an eagle, kill us before we grow up otherwise you are done for, just another law of nature.xd


----------



## Island (Oct 19, 2019)

Checking in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I curse you with uncontrollable flatulence. *nyah*


----------



## Oreki (Oct 19, 2019)

hi


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2019)

Oreki said:


> hi


Bye


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

Superman said:


> Bye





Btw. your usertitle ran out.


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Expelliamus!!


----------



## Irene (Oct 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Expelliamus!!


Avada Kedavra


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

Checking in to reveal my glorious self as a Slythy


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Irene said:


> Avada Kedavra


Protego Maxima!....
The hours reversal charm!
Imperio!...
You are mine now....


----------



## Irene (Oct 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Protego Maxima!....
> The hours reversal charm!
> Imperio!...
> You are mine now....


nice try but
I have a quicker reflex

 you are already ded


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Checking in to reveal my glorious self as a Slythy


Apparition!
Bombarda Maxima!


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Irene said:


> nice try but
> I have a quicker reflex
> 
> you are already ded


Who told you I can't defend..eagles are quick...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Btw. your usertitle ran out.


Stupefy! Xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Superman said:


> Bye


Superman you are the only one that can afford my crucios!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Btw. your usertitle ran out.



He’s making a statement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 19, 2019)

Hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Apparition!
Ravenclaw house rules


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Apparition!
> Bombarda Maxima!


How rude 

and people say us Sliths are evil


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


>


Week 2 starts here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 19, 2019)

Even Lu acknowledges the ravaging RavagedKaw about to get


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 19, 2019)

Did we get one shot?


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Even Lu acknowledges the ravaging RavagedKaw about to get


Reducto!xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> Did we get one shot?


Nope we are the ones one shotting for the sake of prosperity and wisdome
Remember.. knowledge is power


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Week 2 starts here.


Does it?


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How rude
> 
> and people say us Sliths are evil


Sorry but we gotta eliminate all possible treats for the muggles.. XD


----------



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Oct 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Karma said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Austin (Oct 19, 2019)

hello


----------



## Gin (Oct 19, 2019)

do i need to post here again? sup


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

Gin said:


> do i need to post here again? sup



Doing just the bare minimum, huh? XD


----------



## Gin (Oct 19, 2019)

i don't care for posting requirements


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Do you have gifs for any occasion @lion of lernia


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Do you have gifs for any occasion @lion of lernia



or this one...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

Katou said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Do you have gifs for any occasion @lion of lernia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Sorry but we gotta eliminate all possible treats for the muggles.. XD


Muggles are scum .


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Muggles are scum .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> or this one...


But where's Sam? Is he dead yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> I need to surpass @lion of lernia  so :
> 
> @Shanks$Life :
> 
> ...


come on Q you still have plenty of time left


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Lurker said:


> But where's Sam? Is he dead yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> come on Q you still have plenty of time left


Did it already .


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Acno
> 
> Today saw Oricon , showing how poorly Masashi Kishimoto’s new series  is doing in terms of sales alongside other, more innovative series such as _Kimetsu no Yaiba_ and _SPY x FAMILY_.
> 
> ...


And?Naruto is the better series,i never said that S8 is better


----------



## Steven (Oct 19, 2019)

Also check-in n1ggas


----------



## Ren. (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 19, 2019)

What's wrong with the two of you?
You're turning this thread to spam without content.


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

DeVision said:


> What's wrong with the two of you?
> You're turning this thread to spam without content.


lol ..true ..we gotta stop for a bit...


----------



## Dark (Oct 19, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 19, 2019)

Anime is gross. Wrestling is gross. Get on my level.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2019)

We slytherin be spitting hot venom on you fools.


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Anime is gross. Wrestling is gross. Get on my level.


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Superman said:


> We slytherin be spitting hot venom on you fools.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 19, 2019)

Ric Flair is an OG HuffleBUFF.


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Ric Flair is an OG HuffleBUFF.


----------



## Krory (Oct 19, 2019)

Supernatural is gross, too


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Supernatural is gross, too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2019)

Is that a rattlesnake I see you displaying?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Sassy (Oct 19, 2019)

Can't remember if I checked in today. So hello


----------



## DeVision -- Start of Day 8 (October 20 UTC time) (Oct 19, 2019)

Checking my future sight. 
I see Majin Lu quoting this message.


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

just check in...


----------



## Sassy (Oct 19, 2019)

Bwahaha


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


>


Aloha, I am having a drink myself too


DeVision said:


> Checking my future sight.
> I see Majin Lu quoting this message.


In your dreams


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Aloha, I am having a drink myself too
> 
> In your dreams


Don't make me call Brandon. Lu watches out for him all the time....


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

Check in by the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Oct 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Aloha, I am having a drink myself too
> 
> In your dreams



Nothing like a relaxing drink on a Saturday night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Nothing like a relaxing drink on a Saturday night


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> lol ..true ..we gotta stop for a bit...


----------



## Katou (Oct 19, 2019)

QMS said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2019)

time for posts


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 20, 2019)

This darn cough. I wish I had magic to make it go away.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 20, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> This darn cough. I wish I had magic to make it go away.


 dink something hot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Ric Flair is an OG HuffleBUFF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 20, 2019)

Superman said:


> We slytherin be spitting hot venom on you fools.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)

QMS said:


>


Yeah but when a real snake comes by ya he like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 20, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yeah but when a real snake comes by ya he like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2019)

you guys should chill with those images. i don't wanna see dead animals here tf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> you guys should chill with those images. i don't wanna see dead animals here tf


@25M rep hoes don't have a say in this


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 20, 2019)

We of house Syltherin have a basilisk on our side what do the other pleb houses have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 20, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> We of house Syltherin have a basilisk on our side what do the other pleb houses have.


A honey badger that does not care and Nevill has a sword that can kill that shit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> In your dreams



I was wide awake!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2019)

*Check-in ~☆*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 20, 2019)

Bankai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 20, 2019)

its been a while since I posted here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 20, 2019)

Good afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 20, 2019)

No u


----------



## Katou (Oct 20, 2019)

alright... 

4th attempt on guessing this 1 to 5 dice roll right ... 

2!


----------



## Katou (Oct 20, 2019)

sun no va

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

Katou said:


> alright...
> 
> 4th attempt on guessing this 1 to 5 dice roll right ...
> 
> 2!



I see it comming. When the quidditch game starts, you gonna roll all the numbers you need.


----------



## Katou (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I see it comming. When the quidditch game starts, you gonna roll all the numbers you need.


I'm spewing all these bad luck so i can make room for good luck later


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 20, 2019)

Superman said:


> We slytherin be spitting hot venom on you fools.


You should leave your hentai career out of this, my dude.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 20, 2019)

Some strong magic at work here  This is no longer the great hall but the savannah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 20, 2019)

Fear our mighty power...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> We of house Syltherin have a basilisk on our side what do the other pleb houses have.


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Some strong magic at work here  This is no longer the great hall but the savannah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 20, 2019)

Hmmm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I see it comming. When the quidditch game starts, you gonna roll all the numbers you need.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## stormrage (Oct 20, 2019)

Afternoon everyone. Hows the Sunday been so far?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 20, 2019)

Ash vs Evil Dead was fucking superb, wasn't the biggest fan of it's ending but the series itself all the practical effects was just awesome


----------



## Irene (Oct 20, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Afternoon everyone. Hows the Sunday been so far?


Just your average day  also I have woken up to see someone killed me n1 in mafia game 

what about you ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Ash vs Evil Dead was fucking superb, wasn't the biggest fan of it's ending but the series itself all the practical effects was just awesome


yeah lol i love it ! big fan here, too bad they are not doing more seasons


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> Just your average day  also I have woken up to see someone killed me n1 in mafia game
> 
> what about you ?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 20, 2019)

MRW stealth is optional in a game


----------



## stormrage (Oct 20, 2019)

Irene said:


> Just your average day  also I have woken up to see someone killed me n1 in mafia game
> 
> what about you ?



Slept in really late, otherwise been really chilled.

Mafia game aint on this site is it? Always a bummer to go out on N1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Oct 20, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Slept in really late, otherwise been really chilled.
> 
> Mafia game aint on this site is it? Always a bummer to go out on N1.


Yea on onther forum , yea it sucks especially I was looking forward to play this role


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Afternoon everyone. Hows the Sunday been so far?


Sleepy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

coming....


----------



## Ren. (Oct 20, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> coming....


Hmmm ...

@Oreki , @Irene

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## pfft (Oct 20, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


>





pfft said:


> Checking in


----------



## Karma (Oct 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2019)

Hope everyone is having a nice morning/day/evening


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> A honey badger that does not care and Nevill has a sword that can kill that shit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2019)

Katou said:


> alright...
> 
> 4th attempt on guessing this 1 to 5 dice roll right ...
> 
> 2!


dat dedication tho  

what happens once you get it right?


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> I don't know what's going on.


Your lifestyle.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 20, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 20, 2019)

Today is new SpyxFamily chapter  Really good manga.


----------



## Dark (Oct 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Island (Oct 20, 2019)

Checking in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> I don't know what's going on.





Superman said:


> Your lifestyle.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 20, 2019)

Checking-in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Oct 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Oct 20, 2019)

Chicken in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Oct 20, 2019)

checkin


----------



## Sassy (Oct 20, 2019)

Checking in I don't remember if I did or not today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## novaselinenever -- Start of Day 9 (October 21 UTC time) (Oct 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 20, 2019)

Hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 20, 2019)

Always paying _some_ attention to the thread...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> dat dedication tho
> 
> what happens once you get it right?





Superman said:


> Your lifestyle.





Vilu said:


> Today is new SpyxFamily chapter  Really good manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2019)

novaselinenever said:


>


New day starts here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> New day starts here.


Not yet for me.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 20, 2019)

when does the day end?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Sequester said:


> when does the day end?


12.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2019)

Sequester said:


> when does the day end?


Days are UTC based. 00:00am UTC to 11:59pm UTC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 20, 2019)

Morning everyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tri (Oct 20, 2019)

winner winner slytherin eats y’all for dinner


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2019)

Time to post


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2019)

I am wondering still how many safety violations Hogwarts would have. Legal eagle should do a viseo


----------



## stormrage (Oct 21, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I am wondering still how many safety violations Hogwarts would have. Legal eagle should do a viseo



Way to many to count bro.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Morning everyone


Morning!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2019)

Not quite but close:


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2019)

Plus Hogwarts has accessibility issues.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Plus Hogwarts has accessibility issues.


Which can be fixed with a literal hand wave.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2019)

@Oreki  Game of the Year!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2019)

*Check-in ~♡*


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2019)

Research time for me :


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Oct 21, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Oreki  Game of the Year!


PS2/XBOX 1/GC Game?


----------



## Katou (Oct 21, 2019)

Check in... 

while im at it.. 

5th Attempt on guessing this 5 sided dice roll 


1 !


----------



## Katou (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Oct 21, 2019)

.


----------



## Steven (Oct 21, 2019)

@Katou


----------



## Flame (Oct 21, 2019)

gonna roll 15


----------



## Flame (Oct 21, 2019)

smh its so easy


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2019)

Acno said:


> PS2/XBOX 1/GC Game?


Read Alpha ).


----------



## Katou (Oct 21, 2019)

cmon.. anyone can do that

gonna roll 43


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> New day starts here.



Damnit Lu, you did this on purpose, didn't you?


----------



## Flame (Oct 21, 2019)

Katou said:


> cmon.. anyone can do that
> 
> gonna roll 43


see? i helped you. no need to thank me


----------



## Vilu (Oct 21, 2019)

Morning everyone


----------



## Irene (Oct 21, 2019)

Morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2019)

Irene said:


> Morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2019)

Did they get rid of some of the pepe emotes?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Did they get rid of some of the pepe emotes?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 21, 2019)

Morning cardio done.



Spells class next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Tri (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2019)

Tri said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

Would you rather be a Gryffindor or muggle? Tough choice


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Would you rather be a Gryffindor or muggle? Tough choice


----------



## Tri (Oct 21, 2019)

QMS said:


>


hufflepuff 

more like huffle dumb


----------



## Tri (Oct 21, 2019)

there’s no coming back from that one


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Tri said:


> hufflepuff
> 
> more like huffle dumb



How dare you?
But we forgive you because we're nice.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2019)

Tri said:


> hufflepuff
> 
> more like huffle dumb



Team Slytherin, more like team slobbering


----------



## Tri (Oct 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Team Slytherin, more like team slobbering


dude

wtf


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2019)

Tri said:


> hufflepuff
> 
> more like huffle dumb


----------



## Ren. (Oct 21, 2019)

Tri said:


> there’s no coming back from that one


 

Check yourself before you reck yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 21, 2019)

Not checking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Would you rather be a Gryffindor or muggle? Tough choice


Ew sick......just let me be a muggle and never have even heard of magic. Gryffindor.......


QMS said:


> Check yourself before you reck yourself.



Neville is not even a hufflepuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Would you rather be a Gryffindor or muggle? Tough choice


Would you rather Sasha or....


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2019)

Is that Sasha Grey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Did they get rid of some of the pepe emotes?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Is that Sasha Grey


Yep...did you see that movie? Or just the others..lol


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Yep...did you see that movie? Or just the others..lol


Nah haven't seen it but I also recognized Penguin from Gotham (guy's son)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Nah haven't seen it but I also recognized Penguin from Gotham (guy's son)


You mad at BO?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2019)

Lurker said:


> You mad at BO?


If you're meaning Black Otaku, I was just calling him on being a dweeb. When DB section was at it's peak I always arguing with all the "Corp" because they derailed threads constantly with Vegeta wanking.


----------



## Steven (Oct 21, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Viole (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Acno said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> If you're meaning Black Otaku, I was just calling him on being a dweeb. When DB section was at it's peak I always arguing with all the "Corp" because they derailed threads constantly with Vegeta wanking.


Oh ok.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Island (Oct 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Did they get rid of some of the pepe emotes?


If anything, we need more, not less.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2019)

-Fairaverdeau


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2019)

^^^^


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2019)

Some one should fix that


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2019)

Posting again


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2019)

Again


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Again



You can. You just need to use 2 fingers.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2019)

Vive Henri iv


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You can. You just need to use 2 fingers.



It erases


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> It erases





@Jackk sorry for quoting you, just don't want to take your credit. XD


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> It erases


Just draw it by hand and take a picture..trust me it will be easier


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You can. You just need to use 2 fingers.


I don't have a fucking Ipad.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Island said:


> If anything, we need more, not less.


Honk Honk.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I don't have a fucking Ipad.



You have to sign the formular. NF sends you your Ipad in about 5 working days.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> You have to sign the formular. NF sends you your Ipad in about 5 working days.


Honk Honk.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


Calling for GIFs?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


>


No nerds will stand at the end.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Lurker said:


> No nerds will stand at the end.



Of course they won't. That's the circle of life. Nerds always end up in the dirt. (fiction doesn't count)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Of course they won't. That's the circle of life. Nerds always end up in the dirt. (fiction doesn't count)


Let there be light!


----------



## Sandman (Oct 21, 2019)

Checking in and time to see some kingdom spoilers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Lucifer M said:


> Checking in and time to see some kingdom spoilers


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Checking in...


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

I check in a 100 times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Let there be light!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

Lurker said:


> No nerds will stand at the end.





DeVision said:


> Of course they won't. That's the circle of life. Nerds always end up in the dirt. (fiction doesn't count)


keep up the spirtit guys...don't count yourself out already, i am sure even if you will end up in the dirt like a nerd you will be able to rise up like you did in the past , not the fiction ..lol....
you gonna see the light out of the dirt  lurk no worries ...trust me.. i know what i am talking about i live in the dirt side of life but still a ravenclaw after all lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Let there be light!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

DeVision said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 21, 2019)

Tri said:


> hufflepuff
> 
> more like huffle dumb


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

James Bond said:


>


----------



## Austin (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Austin said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

Ravenclawwwwwww!!!

  beware watch it only if you like the genre


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2019)

Had an amazing day today, enjoying the pretty nature sights

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Had an amazing day today, enjoying the pretty nature sights


good ...those are the real gift of mother nature!
by the way ..the main tread you mean the one when i am not stopping shitpostin gifs or the other one, our house?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> good ...those are the real gift of mother nature!
> by the way ..the main tread you mean the one when i am not stopping shitpostin gifs or the other one, our house?


This is the main thread, where you have just posted it. The Great Hall


----------



## Zef (Oct 21, 2019)

Austin said:


>





Lurker said:


>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

Austin said:


>





Lurker said:


>





Zef said:


>


am I being challenged to a blob war by ravenclaws and Gryffindors?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2019)

Add another team and you are all set for a fun time


----------



## Zef (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> am I being challenged to a blob war by ravenclaws and Gryffindors?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

Zef said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 21, 2019)

No one:

Team Huffleduff outside this thread:


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> No one:
> 
> Team Huffleduff outside this thread:


whos the hubffle bluuff TD? the police or the guy?


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> No one:
> 
> Team Huffleduff outside this thread:


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Check-in ~♡*





Jon Moxley said:


>





Flame said:


> gonna roll 15





Vilu said:


> Morning everyone





Viole1369 said:


>





Superman said:


>


 All of you fellow slytherin wizards...behold the power of transfiguration of your master! lmaooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> All of you fellow slytherin wizards...behold the power of transfiguration of your master! lmaooooo


I know I know.....you regret not being a slytherin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> I know I know.....you regret not being a slytherin.


hell no my hearth is pure like the thames river!...that was just for you sneeky green house folks i thought you would have liked to see your master in action!xd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> All of you fellow slytherin wizards...behold the power of transfiguration of your master! lmaooooo


Joke's on you , that's the future president of the world


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> hell no my hearth is pure like the thames river!...that was just for you sneeky green house folks i thought you would have liked to see your master in action!xd


Ravens never quote so you should never quote anymore


----------



## Redline -- Start of Day 10 (October 22 UTC time) (Oct 21, 2019)

Check in to remind Quidditch is coming....good luck with it...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ravens never quote so you should never quote anymore


And there animal is an eagle yst they are called ravenclaw.....one of you ravenclaw nerds explain that logic!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> And there animal is an eagle yst they are called ravenclaw.....one of you ravenclaw nerds explain that logic!


NANI?!!!! 


What sorcery is this?


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> And there animal is an eagle yst they are called ravenclaw.....one of you ravenclaw nerds explain that logic!


 Becouse they are connected with the revan of death but they are like eagles in the magic potter world! Nothing complicated


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> All of you fellow slytherin wizards...behold the power of transfiguration of your master! lmaooooo


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> And there animal is an eagle yst they are called ravenclaw.....one of you ravenclaw nerds explain that logic!


I have no idea.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

*Slytherin:* October 22 ~ 10am Pacific time, *17pm UTC*.
*Hufflepuff: *October 23 ~ 2PM EST / *6PM GMT* / 7PM BST
*Gryffindor:* October 24 ~12 noon GMT+2 / *10AM UTC
Ravenclaw:* TBD

Gryffindor......why ya so shook? Why ya need all that extra time? Scared? That is not what Gryffindors are supposed to be right?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> *Slytherin:* October 22 ~ 10am Pacific time, *17pm UTC*.
> *Hufflepuff: *October 23 ~ 2PM EST / *6PM GMT* / 7PM BST
> *Gryffindor:* October 24 ~12 noon GMT+2 / *10AM UTC
> Ravenclaw:* TBD
> ...


Stay mad.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#Ravenclaw[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Stay mad.


Ya so shook ya have not even picked your representative let alone time and date. Hufflepuff to much for you nerds?


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> *Slytherin:* October 22 ~ 10am Pacific time, *17pm UTC*.
> *Hufflepuff: *October 23 ~ 2PM EST / *6PM GMT* / 7PM BST
> *Gryffindor:* October 24 ~12 noon GMT+2 / *10AM UTC
> Ravenclaw:* TBD
> ...


Why we need extra time? Because some of us who want to be there to help each other like good Gryffindors _work_ for a living and have to choose good days and times to work around that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Why we need extra time? Because some of us who want to be there to help each other like good Gryffindors _work_ for a living and have to choose good days and times to work around that.


What I would expect from a gryffindor....excuses.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> Ya so shook ya have not even picked your representative let alone time and date. Hufflepuff to much for you nerds?


Watch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

The fact that we don't have a date yet shows how confident we are... We gonna get Hufflepuff question done in ten minutes lol! See if you can beat that


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> What I would expect from a gryffindor....excuses.


Have guys got our questions,? Lol good luck with it!
I consider this task already won, whoever gonna have to answer


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

Superman said:


> What I would expect from a gryffindor....excuses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Have guys got our questions,? Lol good luck with it!
> I consider this task already won, whoever gonna have to answer


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 21, 2019)

Time to share some Drakina Malfoy pics

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 21, 2019)

I really like the idea of Drakina malfoy getting upset about Harry not following at first. then she starts to bully him and have a little rivalry whilst Harry being to naive to notice whats up. Then she grows more jealous and frustrated as how he is more popular than her, the lad that has shunned her!

Then comes cold indiference when the 6th book arrives, and their hostile rivalry goes to the edge of sexual tension. And then they fucking make out in the most primal thirsty lemon fanfic way. 

Both depart, harry having something happy that no one would ever believe him once he got back. And in the case of Drakina, perhaps something that will make things ever harder for her.


RATE MY FIC! Filthy NingenBloods!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 21, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Would you rather be a Gryffindor or muggle? Tough choice






Superman said:


> *Slytherin:* October 22 ~ 10am Pacific time, *17pm UTC*.
> *Hufflepuff: *October 23 ~ 2PM EST / *6PM GMT* / 7PM BST
> *Gryffindor:* October 24 ~12 noon GMT+2 / *10AM UTC
> Ravenclaw:* TBD
> ...



Save the lions


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

If they die they die


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2019)

HELLOOOO


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


>


Checking in.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 22, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Checking in.







Lurker said:


>









Lurker said:


>


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## stormrage (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2019)

*Check-in ~☆*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

You guys are not getting it. Hufflepuff and Gryphindor are teaming up . We have to throw then out first


----------



## stormrage (Oct 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You guys are not getting it. Hufflepuff and Gryphindor are teaming up . We have to throw then out first


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

stormrage said:


>


Sorry getting too much enjoyment with this contest


----------



## Ren. (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Of course they won't. That's the circle of life. Nerds always end up in the dirt. (fiction doesn't count)


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> What I would expect from a gryffindor....excuses.


What's that? Sorry, couldn't hear you over all the things I do while I'm gainfully employed.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Time to share some Drakina Malfoy pics



Is this Taylor Swift? XD


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 22, 2019)

checking in!


----------



## Steven (Oct 22, 2019)

I take care of them,n1gga.HXC!


----------



## Steven (Oct 22, 2019)

Lurker said:


> [HASHTAG]#Ravenclaw[/HASHTAG]


I see,you like my new emote


----------



## Tri (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 22, 2019)

Acno said:


> Drakina?


The name should probably be Drakaina, as that's the very old word for a female dragon. It would be the proper counterpart to Draco.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 22, 2019)

Hmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 22, 2019)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Katou (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 22, 2019)

Gonna conjure some Japanese food tonight.


----------



## Dark (Oct 22, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 22, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing how the trivia event goes down for everyone...


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

How is it going, Great Hall people


----------



## Karma (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

Good luck to Slytherin with their quiz today


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 22, 2019)

Acno said:


> Drakina?


How would you name her? A female, girly girl Malfoy to replace Draco Malfoy as Harry’s rival, bully and later in the future sex/love interest. 

Lets be honest, ginny would never be able to compete with Drakina.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 22, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Check-in ~☆*


At you good at writting short semi decent fics?



DeVision said:


> Is this Taylor Swift? XD



Pffft Taylor swift wishes she was as good looking as that cosplayer.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> At you good at writting short semi decent fics?



nah, i'm not good at writing that


----------



## Steven (Oct 22, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Time to share some Drakina Malfoy pics


Is that you @Nataly ?


----------



## Steven (Oct 22, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> How would you name her? A female, girly girl Malfoy to replace Draco Malfoy as Harry’s rival, bully and later in the future sex/love interest.
> 
> Lets be honest, ginny would never be able to compete with Drakina.


Ginny


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Is this Taylor Swift? XD





Acno said:


> Ginny


Ginny? = 
Drakina Malfoy? =


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

Acno said:


> Is that you @Nataly ?


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 22, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Checking in.


Ready to answer?  Wish you luck


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> How would you name her? A female, girly girl Malfoy to replace Draco Malfoy as Harry’s rival, bully and later in the future sex/love interest.
> 
> Lets be honest, ginny would never be able to compete with Drakina.


Yeah I bet she would love some of Sanji special cream


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

They are already taking more then ten minutes to answer....so like I said we got this!


----------



## Steven (Oct 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Oct 22, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Ginny? =
> Drakina Malfoy? =


Ginny=
Drakina=Idk
Hermine=


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2019)

The wording on some of those questions really threw me off, get some grammar peeps


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> They are already taking more then ten minutes to answer....so like I said we got this!


You nerds got me on the bellatrix one.


And @James Bond is right......that last question for example.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> You nerds got me on the bellatrix one.
> 
> 
> And @James Bond is right......that last question for example.


You did well super but you made a mistake sorry


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> You did well super but you made a mistake sorry


While ya made multiple mistakes in the way ya worded the questions.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> You did well super but you made a mistake sorry



Who wrote/spelled your questions if we may know?


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> While ya made multiple mistakes in the way ya worded the questions.


I didn't..I just gave some...the one I give you guys fail..or kinda lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Now unless any house get the golden snitch..we are on our path to Victory!
Go Ravenclawwwwe!!!.xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

You can imagine..we got hifglebluff question....so within ten minutes we should be able to make it all done!... Hopefully..or else we gonna lose...a remote option but still...xd


----------



## Irene (Oct 22, 2019)

Good Evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who wrote/spelled your questions if we may know?


I can't tell..you will find out eventually once you gonna be defeated


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Irene said:


> Good Evening


Ciao Bella...ti.mando un bacino


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2019)

_9. In "The Tale of the Three Brothers", how did the last brother depart from Death?
_
What exactly are you asking here? Are you asking how the third brother ESCAPED Death or how he left with Death?

5. What does Ron was seeing in the Mirror of Erised? 

Come on...

7. How did Draco call Harry during a Quidditch match?

What? How? What do you mean how? Do you mean "What" did Draco call Harry?

If us Hufflepuff get questions that are worded horrendously I am not going to be happy. I'm not trying to slate someone's english here as this forum has users from all over but surely someone on your team could've reworded it better so the question is obvious in what it is asking. Maybe I should've listened to my team about the difficulty of the questions we submitted but as I understood the task it was "simple/easy" questions.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Just asking. Because the question (I think) Superman answered wrong is not clear. And that's not fair.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> _9. In "The Tale of the Three Brothers", how did the last brother depart from Death?
> _
> What exactly are you asking here? Are you asking how the third brother ESCAPED Death or how he left with Death?
> 
> ...


Eheheh.....simple easy..those are words that are only good for us....xd


----------



## Irene (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Ciao Bella...ti.mando un bacino


Idk what is this but I am gonna pretend it's something good and friendly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Just asking. Because the question (I think) Superman answered wrong is not clear. And that's not fair.


Ahahah don't start crying now! No it's not fair! Lmaooo .mind about answer your questions right and then we will see vision


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Irene said:


> Idk what is this but I am gonna pretend it's something good and friendly


Off course it is


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Yeah I bet she would love some of Sanji special cream


Harry was such a conformist, I bet he got BTFO when he was an adult years later because he had no ambition and was quite unremarkable.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> _9. In "The Tale of the Three Brothers", how did the last brother depart from Death?
> _
> What exactly are you asking here? Are you asking how the third brother ESCAPED Death or how he left with Death?
> 
> ...


How did he departed from death?
One word


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> How did he departed from death?
> One word


You still aren't making any sense. I asked two questions in reference to that one question, which one is the question you meant to ask?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I didn't..I just gave some...the one I give you guys fail..or kinda lol


Well.....let's see how ya do tonight. Superman don't take his time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Eheheh.....simple easy..those are words that are only good for us....xd



I agree with the Slytherin and Hufflepuff guys tbh. The way those questions are structured makes no clear indication of what you're actually asking.

You may think that they're good for Ravenclaw but if we had structured questions like that and posed it to you, you'd be saying the same thing as the other people.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> Well.....let's see how ya do tonight. Superman don't take his time.


We just gonna have to do better then 21 minutes and no mistakes


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

@Nataly you approve of this? Can you answer us?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> Well.....let's see how ya do tonight. Superman don't take his time.


Checking in!


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I agree with the Slytherin and Hufflepuff guys tbh. The way those questions are structured makes no clear indication of what you're actually asking.
> 
> You may think that they're good for Ravenclaw but if we had structured questions like that and posed it to you, you'd be saying the same thing as the other people.


Yeah maybe, but you didn't do it becouse you are not a Ravenclaw lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> You still aren't making any sense. I asked two questions in reference to that one question, which one is the question you meant to ask?


Nope the question is clear and so the answer..you just need to be thinking about it a bit...anyhow maybe majinl Lu will give you one point for it, maybe


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> @Nataly you approve of this? Can you answer us?


Ahahah stop it don..she is not available now...later she will


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

Checking in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Oct 22, 2019)

hoop doop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I agree with the Slytherin and Hufflepuff guys tbh. The way those questions are structured makes no clear indication of what you're actually asking.


That's precisely why we are the smartest house...


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> That's precisely why we are the smartest house...



5. What does Ron was seeing in the Mirror of Erised? 

Yes I can see the intelligence just shining through in this question.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> _9. In "The Tale of the Three Brothers", how did the last brother depart from Death?
> _
> What exactly are you asking here? Are you asking how the third brother ESCAPED Death or how he left with Death?
> 
> ...



Yes, admittedly, the questions could've been worded more clearly. To put things into perspective, Ravenclaw is the team with the least amount of members. Most of the team either are not HP knowledgeable/don't remember correctly (which is the case of those like myself) or are inactive. That  puts a lot of burden into those who structured the question which most of them are not native english speakers from what I gathered. This situation was not intentional. Let's make that clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Yes, admittedly, the questions could've been worded more clearly, however, you have to take into account that Ravenclaw is the team with the least amount of members. Most of the team either are not HP knowledgeable/don't remember correctly (which is the case of those like myself) or are inactive. That  puts a lot of burden into those who structured the question which most of them are not native english speakers. This situation was not intentional. Let's make that clear.



Check this list, and see if you stand by this story:


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 22, 2019)

Contest drama.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> 5. What does Ron was seeing in the Mirror of Erised?
> 
> Yes I can see the intelligence just shining through in this question.


Not mine lol...I did not give me go for that but end up in the list ..we had around 16/17 question ready and we voted for the best ten
Anyway.... was it that difficult? I don't think so


----------



## Skylar (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Check this list, and see if you stand by this story:



Lol, I stand by this fact. I'm the one who is in the team's PM so...


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Yes, admittedly, the questions could've been worded more clearly, however, you have to take into account that Ravenclaw is the team with the least amount of members. Most of the team either are not HP knowledgeable/don't remember correctly (which is the case of those like myself) or are inactive. That  puts a lot of burden into those who structured the question which most of them are not native english speakers. It was NOT intentional. Let's make that clear.


Least amount of members? You have the same as us...
Most of them are not HP knowledgable? Wow join the club...
Inactive members? Yes every team has inactive members...

Simple proof reading of questions before being submitted is not too much to ask especially when the questions are supposed to be simple.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm not really sure why you're trying to extrapolate someone  posting "Checking in" in this thread with them knowing about HP or being active in the team tasks.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Contest drama.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Lol, I stand by this fact. I'm the one who is in the team's PM so...



Yeah, but you're not in the other teams' PM. 



Tendou Izumi said:


> I'm not really sure why you're trying to extrapolate someone  posting "Checking in" in this thread with them knowing about HP or being active in the team tasks.



2 of our teammates are banned/not here for the whole event. Another 3-4 are barely active due to personal reasons.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but you're not in the other teams' PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of our teammates are banned/not here for the whole event. Another 3-4 are barely active due to personal reasons.


Thanks for the info now.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Thanks for the info now.



I bet you're the cheater who formulated those broken questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Least amount of members? You have the same as us...
> Most of them are not HP knowledgable? Wow join the club...
> Inactive members? Yes every team has inactive members...
> 
> Simple proof reading of questions before being submitted is not too much to ask especially when the questions are supposed to be simple.



1.I  double checked and you're right about the amount of members. Hufflepuff's presence is strong enough that it gave me the impression you had more.

On the  rest, let me rephrase it so maybe it is explained better. The ones capable of proofreading were NOT Knowledgeable hence they didn't know themselves what was being asked or if How or When was the correct word. The rest was NOT active to do so. I'm not trying to say that the quiz was done perfectly on our part. I admitted we could've done a better job with the wording in my first post. I'm explaining why it happened and wanted to clarify it was not intentional to get ahead. It was simply a language barrier but you have a hard time accepting that apparently and I respect that. You do you.

Slytherin did GREAT with the questions even with the handicap of the wording. I don't mean to offend you but it seems to me that you're more upset about the fact that you took the easy approach with the questions even when your team suggested  otherwise.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2019)

I took the easy approach with our questions because that's what the task stated.. my team wanted to make them harder but I argued that was not the task.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

DeVision said:


> I bet you're the cheater who formulated those broken questions.


@lion of lernia


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

So what if I did it?


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Izumi, post: 60782518, member: 269963"]1.I  double checked and you're right about the amount of members. Hufflepuff's presence is strong enough that it gave me the impression you had more.

On the  rest, let me rephrase it so maybe it is explained better. The ones capable of proofreading were NOT Knowledgeable hence they didn't know themselves what was being asked or if How or When was the correct word. The rest was NOT active to do so. I'm not trying to say that the quiz was done perfectly on our part. I admitted we could've done a better job with the wording in my first post. I'm explaining why it happened and wanted to clarify it was not intentional to get ahead. It was simply a language barrier but you have a hard time accepting that apparently and I respect that. You do you.

Slytherin did GREAT with the questions even with the handicap of the wording. I don't mean to offend you but it seems to me that you're more upset about the fact that you took the easy approach with the questions even when your team suggested  otherwise.[/QUOTE]
What is this all about izumi Evey house has a no mother tongue wizard..how question where ok and some where tricky on purpose.. otherwise where the point of the contest lol?... 4 5 of us check that quickly and then we gave the ok...one word misplelled is not a big deal...what if they got them all right? Are we still gonna get complaints and rumors for nothing?
At the end of it what will only matter it will be the time!


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Izumi, post: 60782518, member: 269963"]1.I  double checked and you're right about the amount of members. Hufflepuff's presence is strong enough that it gave me the impression you had more.

On the  rest, let me rephrase it so maybe it is explained better. The ones capable of proofreading were NOT Knowledgeable hence they didn't know themselves what was being asked or if How or When was the correct word. The rest was NOT active to do so. I'm not trying to say that the quiz was done perfectly on our part. I admitted we could've done a better job with the wording in my first post. I'm explaining why it happened and wanted to clarify it was not intentional to get ahead. It was simply a language barrier but you have a hard time accepting that apparently and I respect that. You do you.

Slytherin did GREAT with the questions even with the handicap of the wording. I don't mean to offend you but it seems to me that you're more upset about the fact that you took the easy approach with the questions even when your team suggested  otherwise.[/QUOTE]
What is this all about izumi Evey house has a no mother tongue wizard..how question where ok and some where tricky on purpose.. otherwise where the point of the contest lol?... 4 5 of us check that quickly and then we gave the ok...one word misplelled is not a big deal...what if they got them all right? Are we still gonna get complaints and rumors for nothing?
At the end of it what will only matter it will be the time!imo


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2019)

*facepalm*


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> *facepalm*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Izumi, post: 60782518, member: 269963"]1.I  double checked and you're right about the amount of members. Hufflepuff's presence is strong enough that it gave me the impression you had more.
> 
> On the  rest, let me rephrase it so maybe it is explained better. The ones capable of proofreading were NOT Knowledgeable hence they didn't know themselves what was being asked or if How or When was the correct word. The rest was NOT active to do so. I'm not trying to say that the quiz was done perfectly on our part. I admitted we could've done a better job with the wording in my first post. I'm explaining why it happened and wanted to clarify it was not intentional to get ahead. It was simply a language barrier but you have a hard time accepting that apparently and I respect that. You do you.
> 
> ...



He's talking about the wording of the question not being clear which is something he proved in the post where he went over the questions he was not understanding and given the  answers, I can totally see why it could cause confusion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Is there drama here?


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

lol let me watch my juventus...see you all later , we got a quiz to solve in ten minutes.....max....lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> He's talking about the wording of the question not being clear which is something he proved in the post where he went over the questions he was not understanding and given the  answers, I can totally see why it could cause confusion.


confusion? they are  proud slitheryin they don't need to compain....it' not their nature is it? they are amongst the best vizards around ,for good or bad so...for now they still havent take the L from us yet....give us  soem time to regroup byeee


----------



## Skylar (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> confusion? they are  proud slitheryin they don't need to compain....it' not their nature is it? they are amongst the best vizards around ,for good or bad so...for now they still havent take the L from us yet....give us  soem time to regroup byeee



i’m not really sure what you’re trying to say.


----------



## Island (Oct 22, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> You still aren't making any sense. I asked two questions in reference to that one question, which one is the question you meant to ask?


the question is there ..if you can see it... there are no two options ,two questions or two answer to it  lol!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

Nerdz!!


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Least amount of members? You have the same as us...
> Most of them are not HP knowledgable? Wow join the club...
> Inactive members? Yes every team has inactive members...
> 
> Simple proof reading of questions before being submitted is not too much to ask especially when the questions are supposed to be simple.


the questions are simple...to us...lol ...xd


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> the questions are simple...to us...lol ...xd


Your own team mate cant even understand what you are saying.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> *facepalm*





Lurker said:


>


nauuuu juveeeeeee!!!!!  we got this!! come onnnnn


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Nerdz!!


tell them lurk!!


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Your own team mate cant even understand what you are saying.


leave it james too much body builing left a scar on you....breath deeply... and be happy the snakes gonna get down!


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

English is not my first language so sorry for any confusion that occurred.xd  and by the way i only had one question there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> tell them lurk!!


I knozz.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2019)

@lion of lernia I think it is enough already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> leave it james too much body builing left a scar on you....breath deeply... and be happy the snakes gonna get down!


He's mad that there's goona be a Female James Bond.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

Lu is here.


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)

Trying to read those questions actually gave me cancer.


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2019)

>first time not checkin in on time
>thread is lively as ever

what i missed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Yes, admittedly, the questions could've been worded more clearly. To put things into perspective, Ravenclaw is the team with the least amount of members. Most of the team either are not HP knowledgeable/don't remember correctly (which is the case of those like myself) or are inactive. That  puts a lot of burden into those who structured the question which most of them are not native english speakers from what I gathered. *This situation was not intentional. Let's make that clear.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> confusion? they are  proud slitheryin they don't need to compain....it' not their nature is it? they are amongst the best vizards around ,for good or bad so...for now they still havent take the L from us yet....give us  soem time to regroup byeee



Proud slytherin here, yep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

so you got that now, it was all lurk fault!xd


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> so you got that now, it was all lurk fault!xd


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)

Really, given their tendency and regularity to backstab even their own members to further their personal gain, this shouldn't be surprising.  Members of Ravenclaw are historically even more conniving individually than Slytherin as a whole has had a reputation for.

Just simple history.


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)

Maybe that's where the self-imposed rivalry comes from... that no matter how hard a Ravenclaw tries or how much they cheat they don't find themselves in the positions of power that Slytherin do.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Really, given their tendency and regularity to backstab even their own members to further their personal gain, this shouldn't be surprising.  Members of Ravenclaw are historically even more conniving individually than Slytherin as a whole has had a reputation for.
> 
> Just simple history.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Why are Huffleduff fangirling over Slytherin?


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Really, given their tendency and regularity to backstab even their own members to further their personal gain, this shouldn't be surprising.  Members of Ravenclaw are historically even more conniving individually than Slytherin as a whole has had a reputation for.
> 
> Just simple history.


precicely....


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why are Huffleduff fangirling over Slytherin?


nowdays  the world is all upside down!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why are Huffleduff fangirling over Slytherin?


No idea.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Lurker said:


> No idea.


must be all related to pure blood


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> must be all related to pure blood


Ouch.


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why are Huffleduff fangirling over Slytherin?



Hufflepuff believe in fairplay and honesty - Ravenclaw have exhibited neither in this competition.  Just calling y'all out on it.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 22, 2019)

@A Optimistic 

Page 65, one third of the way down until current page.


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Hufflepuff believe in fairplay and honesty - Ravenclaw have exhibited neither in this competition.  Just calling y'all out on it.


 we are just protection our comrades....you may think  as you wish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Oct 22, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi, guys, I have been gone for a while, went walking to enjoy the golden fall in this beautiful weather, I have just returned.
I haven't seen everything that has happened here, but I understand the concerns that were raised. 
The questions were chosen with the team members, obviously, but I was the one submitting them and making sure they were all good to go, I am very sorry if some of them have caused confusion and they were not very good for the comprehension which might have resulted in a wrong answer. I will take all the blame and of course it is up to Majin Lu to decide how this will play out. Slytherin team did amazing with the quiz, in my opinion, and I honestly thought the questions would be interesting to answer, I apologize for them to cause so much confusion.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

@Superman did well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> we are just protection our comrades....you may think  as you wish



Protection doesn't require offensive tactics.  Protect your House by doing right by your friends and allies, which should include _all_ witches and wizards.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 22, 2019)

Holy crap those questions...


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Hi, guys, I have been gone for a while, went walking to enjoy the golden fall in this beautiful weather, I have just returned.
> I haven't seen everything that has happened here, but I understand the concerns that were raised.
> The questions were chosen with the team members, obviously, but I was the one submitting them and making sure they were all good to go, I am very sorry if some of them have caused confusion and they were not very good for the comprehension which might have resulted in a wrong answer. I will take all the blame and of course it is up to Majin Lu to decide how this will play out. Slytherin team did amazing with the quiz, in my opinion, and I honestly thought the questions would be interesting to answer, I apologize for them to cause so much confusion.


That's  our rowena!


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Protection doesn't require offensive tactics.  Protect your House by doing right by your friends and allies, which should include _all_ witches and wizards.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2019)

Let us go back to our friendly banter guys. What is done is done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> That's  our rowena!



But that's Morgana Pendragon...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Hi, guys, I have been gone for a while, went walking to enjoy the golden fall in this beautiful weather, I have just returned.
> I haven't seen everything that has happened here, but I understand the concerns that were raised.
> The questions were chosen with the team members, obviously, but I was the one submitting them and making sure they were all good to go, I am very sorry if some of them have caused confusion and they were not very good for the comprehension which might have resulted in a wrong answer. I will take all the blame and of course it is up to Majin Lu to decide how this will play out. Slytherin team did amazing with the quiz, in my opinion, and I honestly thought the questions would be interesting to answer, I apologize for them to cause so much confusion.



I don’t think you should burden yourself with blame. Keep your spirit up and let’s try our best with answering the quiz


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> But that's Morgana Pendragon...


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> Let us go back to our friendly banter guys. What is done is done.


 yes...adavac...oops no sorry my bad.....xd  conciliamus! illuminati! xd nice one superrrrrr!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> I don’t think you should burden yourself with blame. Keep your spirit up and let’s try our best with answering the quiz


@Nataly don't listen to her. Let this burn inside you until it turns into spite. Then when someone crosses you, you take this out on them in.....oh I don't know.....throw some random thing out there....a game a mafia. And burn anyone else down that gets in your way.


----------



## Steven (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Nataly don't listen to her. Let this burn inside you until it turns into spite. Then when someone crosses you, you take this out on them in.....oh I don't know.....throw some random thing out there....a game a mafia. And burn anyone else down that gets in your way.



don't listen to Superman, mafia games always end with you getting burned for revenge. Instead post a pic of your doggo and that will win over your rival.











































*Spoiler*: __ 



then proceed to take them out


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 22, 2019)

Me checking this thread after a few hours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)

mfw realizing people really are truly awful


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Me checking this thread after a few hours


Stop giving that gryffindor scum, @Acno ,so much love for this emote!


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I will take all the blame and of course it is up to Majin Lu to decide how this will play out. Slytherin team did amazing with the quiz, in my opinion, and I honestly thought the questions would be interesting to answer, I apologize for them to cause so much confusion.


We all will talk in details about it after all team replies their questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

yooo GG guys we made it!!!! well done everone! it wasn't so easy as expected ..well done to huffle puff too


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

Really liked the questions, very well done!


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Really liked the questions, very well done!


yes no gramma mistakes and all ...xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)

You did well. It was a nice attempt, even considering the two double-answers.

Trying is all we can hope to do. And if we fail, we pick ourselves up and move on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> mfw realizing people really are truly awful



It's true I am


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's true I am


No that's a lie!


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2019)

On an unrelated note, I kind of want to change back to a Kylo Ren set now with the new trailer from yesterday.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2019)

In the pages Harry Potter and the Sorceror's/Philosopher's Stone, who is technically first to attack Lord Voldemort?

I wonder if Ravenclaw got this one wrong. I have 3 different answers to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> In the pages Harry Potter and the Sorceror's/Philosopher's Stone, who is technically first to attack Lord Voldemort?
> 
> I wonder if Ravenclaw got this one wrong. I have 3 different answers to this.


If all of them are right it's ok then lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 22, 2019)

waiting for shit to do


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 22, 2019)

0-


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 22, 2019)

Sumeria


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 22, 2019)

Linear A


----------



## Sassy (Oct 22, 2019)

Aye


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 22, 2019)

Linear B time


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 22, 2019)

sassy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2019)

So....you want something to do.... @Alwaysmind ?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 22, 2019)

Superman


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Take that


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2019)

*Check-in ~♡*


----------



## stormrage (Oct 23, 2019)

Morning everyone! Good luck to Hufflepuff today on their quiz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

spell practice


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Morning everyone! Good luck to Hufflepuff today on their quiz.



morning to you sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Checking in!!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Checking in!!



vote lynch Lurker.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> vote lynch Lurker.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

Guys, Lurker is the scum! We can win this!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Guys, Lurker is the scum! We can win this!


What team are you?


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Morning everyone! Good luck to Hufflepuff today on their quiz.



Thanks.  Have the feeling we'll need it.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> What team are you?



The fact that you used the word further confirms that you are part of mafia.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> The fact that you used the word further confirms that you are part of mafia.


I don't kill people.l


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I don't kill people.l



True. It is very sad to know what happened to Helena Ravenclaw.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

Will we get Permanent Hogwarts medals like when ppl had Caffaction?


----------



## Vilu (Oct 23, 2019)

Good morning.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Will we get Permanent Hogwarts medals like when ppl had Caffaction?


Doubt it


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Zef (Oct 23, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> Stop giving that gryffindor scum, @Acno ,so much love for this emote!


Best emote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 23, 2019)

checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Acno said:


> Best emote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2019)

Good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

I should probably go to sleep so I'm awake for our quiz time.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> I should probably go to sleep so I'm awake for our quiz time.



Don't oversleep. It's in 9 hours.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> I should probably go to sleep so I'm awake for our quiz time.


Giving me the fear


----------



## Katou (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Katou (Oct 23, 2019)

dice .... roll



9!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

They see me lurking they hating


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 23, 2019)

Awesome thread


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi fellow lions

@Bonly
@Competitive Worm Fiddler
@Greidy
@MO
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bonly (Oct 23, 2019)

@Tri your going down


----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2019)

Speaking of high school shit - this love bite I got is starting to look like a 3rd nipple.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't oversleep. It's in 9 hours.



Na we casted a sleep spell


----------



## MO (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Catching the golden snitch!


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Na we casted a sleep spell


No need for that , they are hufflebuff


----------



## Tri (Oct 23, 2019)

Bonly said:


> @Tri your going down


you don’t even REGISTER on the slytherin radar®


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

So now the shunks gonna answer snakes questions right?
Oops my bad lions gonna ask shunks....Kappa


----------



## Oreki (Oct 23, 2019)

Huh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


Take the rep


----------



## Irene (Oct 23, 2019)

Hope everyone having a good day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Another quiz today! Good luck


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Another quiz today! Good luck


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2019)

Seems like I am getting sick again, falling back from my recuperation. Arghh! I hate this.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)

MRW Hufflebuff scores higher than Ravenclaw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Seems like I am getting sick again, falling back from my recuperation. Arghh! I hate this.


Honey , milk , douvet, tachipirin...chill headphones...movie...


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Honey , milk , douvet, tachipirin...chill headphones...movie...


As kind and sweet as that sounds, I want to paint too! 

I was healthy already but for some reason I am starting to fall again. Time to stop it!


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

James Bond said:


> MRW Hufflebuff scores higher than Ravenclaw


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> As kind and sweet as that sounds, I want to paint too!
> 
> I was healthy already but for some reason I am starting to fall again. Time to stop it!


Then I have something else for ya!
Hot shower with last 15 seconds of cold one for real, then orange with lemon juice squeezed..no sugar! Drink it....xd
Now..is not finish..
3 eggs only the yellow scramble it with a couple of spoon of sugar...it will become like Vov... ...if you like espresso put one inside too and drink up all of it!
You will definitely raise up again!


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Then I have something else for ya!
> Hot shower with last 15 seconds of cold one for real, then orange with lemon juice squeezed..no sugar! Drink it....xd
> Now..is not finish..
> 3 eggs only the yellow scramble it with a couple of spoon of sugar...it will become like Vov... ...if you like espresso put one inside too and drink up all of it!
> You will definitely raise up again!


This sounds crazy scary!

I do like to drink lemon water without sugar however. Vitamin C for the win.

Have you tried any of these before?


----------



## Island (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> 3 eggs only the yellow scramble it with a couple of spoon of sugar


Isn't yellow the bad part?


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Island said:


> Isn't yellow the bad part?


Lol..no..that the most energy part
In Italian is called ..zabaione!
Really good for dessert too, bit you can liquor or espresso to it as well


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)

8 minutes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 23, 2019)

Here for free rep


----------



## stormrage (Oct 23, 2019)

Good luck Krory!


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

Yeah......Hufflepuffs are winning this round.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

@Kate Bishop @James Bond @Irene @QMS good job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 23, 2019)

@Kate Bishop done in 15 minutes. Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

Never count on a gryffindor to try and outsmart you.


Your house @Rinoa ......you definitely should have helped them there.


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

Wew. That was tough. Not gonna lie, question number 8 had me fucking shook. But @James Bond came through with what I'm pretty confident is the answer (and thanks @Irene for verifying!).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

OK CONFESS WHO DID QUESTION 8 so I can neg them!


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yeah......Hufflepuffs are winning this round.


they might have it hink they did 17 minutes..toobasd becouse we could have close at 14 15 max!  anyhow i amnot sure they gotall them right, but well done to them , bravii, now lets see grifondor  they are the last and they  have the advantage to see the time they need to beat before them ! if anyone gonna do it in ten minutese it will be a record for real!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Wew. That was tough. Not gonna lie, question number 8 had me fucking shook. But @James Bond came through with what I'm pretty confident is the answer (and thanks @Irene for verifying!).


 I had 4 questions in 90s.

And I started with 2 and 8 ... and 14m and still no  8.



Who did 8!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

James Bond said:


>


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> OK CONFESS WHO DID QUESTION 8 so I can neg them!



Yeah, that question _pissed me off_, but it was a good question.  I think what kept throwing me off was obsessing over "businessman". Just wasn't thinking of actual store proprietors, kept trying to think about like some fucking Wall Street wizards or some shit.

Then again, considering the questions I submitted, I have no room to judge other people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> Never count on a gryffindor to try and outsmart you.
> 
> 
> Your house @Rinoa ......you definitely should have helped them there.


That’d be cheating. Gryffindor is better than that


----------



## stormrage (Oct 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> I had 4 questions in 90s.
> 
> And I started with 2 and 8 ... and 14m and still no  8.
> 
> ...



We couldnt let you finish in under 10 minutes now could we?


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

stormrage said:


> @Kate Bishop done in 15 minutes. Well done!


16...too bad @Nataly  we had it done at 14 but we didn't close it...well, the main thing for us was tobeat the snakes!
GG hufflebluff!!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Then again, considering the questions I submitted, I have no room to judge other people.


You should have let me do them.

First question 15m


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

Woke up with the worst fucking headache, too, like fifteen minutes before we were supposed to start.  That shit just made it worse. But great job everyone in Hufflepuff, and Gryffindor for the questions. Good luck with your questions tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> You should have let me do them.
> 
> First question 15m


16 check the tread!


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> You should have let me do them.
> 
> First question 15m



Dude, I had some _weird_ fucking questions submitted at first but once we agreed to abide by "simple" questions I had to trash some of them.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> 16 check the tread!


No I mean the style of question I said we should do!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> I had to trash some of them.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Check in.


----------



## Irene (Oct 23, 2019)

Now let's do the quidditch matches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

> The book _Harry Potter and The Prisoner of Azkaban_ actually predicts the death of Dumbledore. Professor Sybil Trelawney refuses to sit at a dinner table of twelve for Christmas due to a superstition that when thirteen people are seated at a table, the first to stand will die - the first to rise, in this case, ends up being Dumbledore. Unbeknownst to everyone, including the reader at the time, a thirteenth person is already at the table. Who?





> Through the first four books, the Hallowe'en Feast marks a starting point for the story of each of these books. What four events occur during, or immediately after, the Hallowe'en Feast?





> The day of Hallowe'en also ends up being a very important day in the history of the wizarding world, as well. What two defining events occurred on that day years before the start of the books? HINT: These two events, which are directly linked to each other, were known events but are not stated until_ Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_ to have occurred on October 31st.[/QUOTE
> 
> These are the kinds of questions I was submitting at first.  Then again they were all also easily Googled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)

Yeah you guys are lucky I didn't just unleash @Kate Bishop at full power on those questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Here for free rep


You want rep?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Kate Bishop @James Bond @Irene @QMS good job.



Why do you hate me?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Why do you hate me?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

What's up with this rep thing?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 23, 2019)

RRRRRREEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPS FOR NEWT.

Quiz was a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> What's up with this rep thing?


You get 2k rep for every day you check in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Yeah you guys are lucky I didn't just unleash @Kate Bishop at full power on those questions


did you miss the part with easily goodled?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> did you miss the part with easily goodled?


Did you miss the "full power" part, that was Kate at like 1% of her total power level. You don't even want to see 5% let alone 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

QMS said:


>


lol you did not even answer one while devision did and didn'tget mentioned!xd


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> did you miss the part with easily goodled?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> lol you did not even answer one while devision did and didn'tget mentioned!xd


4 question in 90s mate on the convo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Did you miss the "full power" part, that was Kate at like 1% of her total power level. You don't even want to see 5% let alone 100%


lol...maybe in your house kate 5% is a like 100% for ya! remember where you belong ..you are not raven claw anyhow!xd


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> lol...maybe in your house kate 5% is a like 100% for ya! remember where you belong ..you are not raven claw anyhow!xd


Raven bore more like


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Raven bore more like


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

now ..i expect griffondor to do less and confirm the  basic rules ..who cames after ia more advantage


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


we still had it done in 14 minute lurk...it' like a win for us anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> we still had it done in 14 minute lurk...it' like a win for us anyway


remove question 8 and we had it done in 8m


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## stormrage (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> we still had it done in 14 minute lurk...it' like a win for us anyway



Considering Slytherin got handicapped by poor sentence structuring they probably would have been done before Ravenclaw.

That handicap alone was worth a good 5 minutes.


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

QMS said:


> remove question 8 and we had it done in 8m


remove one from us too and ....surprise surprise
anyway you guys are the quckest so far.....  thanks to our delay


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

James Bond said:


>


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Considering Slytherin got handicapped by poor sentence structuring they probably would have been done before Ravenclaw.
> 
> That handicap alone was worth a good 5 minutes.


yeah i check them too they would have saved some minute sof of it...3 max for ...they dilay the closing like us,take 5 off from them and take 5 off from us...same result


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> That’d be cheating. Gryffindor is better than that



No they are not!



DeVision said:


> Why do you hate me?





QMS said:


>




Let me solve that mystery. Because I wanted it to hurt you by not mentioning you.


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Considering Slytherin got handicapped by poor sentence structuring they probably would have been done before Ravenclaw.
> 
> That handicap alone was worth a good 5 minutes.


21 minus 5 ?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> Let me solve that mystery. Because I wanted it to hurt you by not mentioning you.



That's what I thought. 
You did well.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 23, 2019)

So only Gryffindor left to answer questions?


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

Remember, folks, the time only matters if you got all the questions right. Time is just a tiebreaker for whichever Houses get the same amount of answers correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> No they are not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..you guys hates canadian ..aren't ya?


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Vilu said:


> So only Gryffindor left to answer questions?


yes the should win or get trird
go Griffondors lions! get first or die trying!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Considering Slytherin got handicapped by poor sentence structuring they probably would have been done before Ravenclaw.
> 
> That handicap alone was worth a good 5 minutes.



Lol how’d that be 5 mins worth?


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Remember, folks, the time only matters if you got all the questions right. Time is just a tiebreaker for whichever Houses get the same amount of answers correct.


yeah ..true..but it seems we are all assuming we got all the aswers right lol...who knows...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Lol how’d that be 5 mins worth?


it' s a space time delay due to lack of oxigen, gootacount that


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

DeVision said:


> That's what I thought.
> You did well.


nba super game just gave us some hints for the season Do..toronto won't make it again without kwahiiiiii..xd


----------



## Rep Bot (Oct 23, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Here for free rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> yeah ..true..but it seems we are all assuming we got all the aswers right lol...who knows...



The only one assuming that seems to be you.  I'm only confident of seven of our answers. And Slytherin accepted they got one wrong.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> The only one assuming that seems to be you.  I'm only confident of seven of our answers. And Slytherin accepted they got one wrong.


I am actually confident in all of your answers. I highly doubt the Gryffindors will get them all right.....or most likely in under that amount of time.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 23, 2019)

Excited for the next divination class round

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> The only one assuming that seems to be you.  I'm only confident of seven of our answers. And Slytherin accepted they got one wrong.


well..we might have got one wrong too so..
as it stands now that's for ya guys....bravi

wins with a 16 minutes quicky!
will Griffondor lions be able to do better?..stay tuned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> well..we might have got one wrong too so..
> as it stands now that's for ya guys....bravi
> 
> wins with a 16 minutes quicky!
> will Griffondor lions be able to do better?..saty tuned


Watch Headmaster @Majin Lu give them some feel sorry bravery points and they win.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 23, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> The only one assuming that seems to be you.  I'm only confident of seven of our answers. And Slytherin accepted they got one wrong.


I am not sure about Harry's first broom. You wrote Nimbus 2000 but he also had child broom from Sirius as present on his first birthday. So which one?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> Watch Headmaster @Majin Lu give them some feel sorry bravery points and they win.


You all just be nice kids and in the end, everyone will get something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

Vilu said:


> I am not sure about Harry's first broom. You wrote Nimbus 2000 but he also had child broom from Sirius as present on his first birthday. So which one?


Oho.....that would be quite the trick question.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> Watch Headmaster @Majin Lu give them some feel sorry bravery points and they win.



Nahh, thats Professor @Rinoa the Transfiguration professor you're thinking of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilu (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> Oho.....that would be quite the trick question.


Yeah. I am not sure if that child broom really counts. It should but since it was toy and not real broom then maybe not?


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Vilu said:


> I am not sure about Harry's first broom. You wrote Nimbus 2000 but he also had child broom from Sirius as present on his first birthday. So which one?


 the second one you said


----------



## Zef (Oct 23, 2019)

James Bond said:


> MRW Hufflebuff scores higher than Ravenclaw


Uh.......what is that?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 23, 2019)

Zef said:


> Uh.......what is that?


It's from the film return of the living dead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Awesome job on the questions, Hufflepuff
All that matters is fun time and experience in the end, that's what the event was made for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am actually confident in all of your answers. I highly doubt the Gryffindors will get them all right.....or most likely in under that amount of time.



We'll see. Don't count anyone out yet. 




lion of lernia said:


> well..we might have got one wrong too so..



Eh... one or two.




Vilu said:


> I am not sure about Harry's first broom. You wrote Nimbus 2000 but he also had child broom from Sirius as present on his first birthday. So which one?



Shit, I didn't think of this. Okay, so we probably got one wrong. Either way, really proud of everyone on Hufflepuff, y'all did well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Rep Bot said:


>


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

I can't really judge since both of my questions were trick questions.


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Awesome job on the questions, Hufflepuff
> All that matters is fun time and experience in the end, that's what the event was made for.


yes off course but it not only fun to partacipate, but even to grasp for victory!   then if you lose you lose, still part of the game


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

James Bond said:


> It's from the film return of the living dead


calling  for Ash?xd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> We'll see. Don't count anyone out yet.


As our rivals I must shit on gryffindor every chance I get.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> yes off course but it not only fun to partacipate, but even to grasp for victory!   then if you lose you lose, still part of the game


I would add that respecting others teams and players is always a good idea, I hope you understand that


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> As our rivals I must shit on gryffindor every chance I get.


that's the spirit ! lol see @Nataly  ..that's what i am talking about !supaaaaa...i will call my eagle to catch ya later!!!xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I would add that respecting others teams and players is always a good idea, I hope you understand that


i already send you a msg about that..let me write it here too...
this is  agame harry potter magic world of wizard..we know more or less how it works ...
they had the 4 house they pick on each other! it's not all peace on love
all i am doing is acting and taking a role..a lot of posters i like are in others haouse but still i gotta joke on them and ACT! Ithink this should be clearyfied in case i got misunderstood 
i am pretty sure i have keep this game lively becouse of it too...but it s all a game...we are adversary , that how it was in the hp world ..or kinda ...
you guys in my house are my  best mates nowdays...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> i already send you a msg about that..let me write it here too...
> this is  agame harry potter magic world of wizard..we know more or less how it works ...
> they had the 4 house they pick on each other! it's not all peace on love
> all i am doing is acting and taking a role..a lot of posters i like are in others haouse but still i gotta joke on them and ACT! Ithink this should be clearyfied in case i got misunderstood
> ...



I mean, if you were playing the role you probably wouldn't like your own house very much as Ravenclaw consider fellow Ravenclaw their biggest opponents.  Even in team events, everyone strives to be the sole "champion." Actually startlingly similar to Slytherin.


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> I mean, if you were playing the role you probably wouldn't like your own house very much as Ravenclaw consider fellow Ravenclaw their biggest opponents.  Even in team events, everyone strives to be the sole "champion." Actually startlingly similar to Slytherin.


yeah we got our own distinctive traits in our house and we are not all super pals either ...neither so smart how  the name of the house suggest lol, i remember that professor who fought  against snape, wasn't he a ravenclaw , and a cheater , not so good but actiling like a ture champ? lol
don't remember his name, every house got his own black sheep maybe some more , other less


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> i already send you a msg about that..let me write it here too...
> this is  agame harry potter magic world of wizard..we know more or less how it works ...
> they had the 4 house they pick on each other! it's not all peace on love
> all i am doing is acting and taking a role..a lot of posters i like are in others haouse but still i gotta joke on them and ACT! Ithink this should be clearyfied in case i got misunderstood
> ...



Keep at it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Keep at it!


Spectacolaurm!!


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

lets go  ravenclaw!!!!!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Ravenclaw.


----------



## Greidy (Oct 23, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Hi fellow lions
> 
> @Bonly
> @Competitive Worm Fiddler
> ...



Yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 23, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Here for free rep


Me too


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Ravenclaw.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

The sunset is absolutely beautiful right now


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> The sunset is absolutely beautiful right now


i wish i was there with you to lend you my shoulder to rest upon...xd
i only once had an amazing encounter in the middle of no where becouse i was just collection trash by myself out of some beautiful area, i was in mazunte...


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 23, 2019)

I deliberately refrained from asking a few of the questions I thought of because they weren't simple enough, haha. As well as a couple that were waaaay too easy - we were aiming for the right level for the spirit of the game.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> The sunset is absolutely beautiful right now


Oh you eastsiders and your 3 hour ahead timezones. Glad you enjoying.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Superman said:


> Oh you eastsiders and your 3 hour ahead timezones. Glad you enjoying.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 23, 2019)

Also the weather here is not nice right now, the air is full of smoke.


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

next... it's quidditch timeeee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

There is still another team taking the quiz, and then we have the match!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Also the weather here is not nice right now, the air is full of smoke.


lol where i live if you let one white sheets to dry of of the balcony it become grey..lmaoooo euro o zone


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> There is still another team taking the quiz, and then we have the match!


we gonna get it nat!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Florida Man!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> we gonna get it nat!


I have always liked the design of the snitch, golden and shiny


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Florida Man!


Turin italy! one ancient roman city by the way...it's  more then 2000 years old,  close to the alps, very beautiful but vey polluted too...the city itself thou , not that much the surrounding and much less the alps but still,having the alps close by make it harder for the pollution to get clear quicker by the wind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (Oct 23, 2019)

checking in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Oct 23, 2019)

Trying to not get cursed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 23, 2019)

Did I post today? Either way


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Florida Man!


lol...first one from florida...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Trying to not get cursed.


You are a mod.....you already been cursed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Turin italy! one ancient roman city by the way...it's  more then 2000 years old,  close to the alps, very beautiful but vey polluted too...the city itself thou , not that much the surrounding and much less the alps but still,having the alps close by make it harder for the pollution to get clear quicker by the wind


Too far from me but I am Florida Man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tri (Oct 23, 2019)

local ravenclaw man admits to wishing to be part of slytherin


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Checking in...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 24, 2019)

I’m back


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 24, 2019)

Back again.

Tell a friend


----------



## Sequester (Oct 24, 2019)

i wan 2 cast fukn expelliarmus on the sun


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Good morning everyone!

Gryffindor quiz today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2019)

Fuck this movie I'm watching so far. Shit is scary.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2019)

Still bad.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Gryffindor quiz today.


Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

Good morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Gryffindor quiz today.


Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Good luck





Irene said:


> Good luck



Thank you both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

*Check-in ~☆*


----------



## Austin (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Katou (Oct 24, 2019)

Check in ~


----------



## Katou (Oct 24, 2019)

its ... 5 right?


----------



## Katou (Oct 24, 2019)

YES !!!! finally.. a genuine win


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Katou said:


> YES !!!! finally.. a genuine win



Now you've done it. Spent all your luck on this throw. 
I don't expect good things from you in the quidditch game.


----------



## Katou (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Now you've done it. Spent all your luck on this throw.
> I don't expect good things from you in the quidditch game.


well shit.. i bamboozled myself


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Katou said:


> well shit.. i bamboozled myself



Look in the hufflepuff thread.


----------



## Steven (Oct 24, 2019)

HXC!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2019)

Check in.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2019)

What's up in the Great hall today


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> What's up in the Great hall today



Anticipating your quiz today. Or better yet. The final results of all teams. I'm really wondering how good the teams did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Anticipating your quiz today.



Slytherin's questions should be tough, getting danger vibes 





DeVision said:


> Or better yet. The final results of all teams. I'm really wondering how good the teams did.



Yes 

And then Quidditch next


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

Ready for this quiz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

When's the quiz starting


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

10 minutes ago...


----------



## Oreki (Oct 24, 2019)

Ah


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Damn, the questions for gryffindor were hard as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn, the questions for gryffindor were hard as hell.


I hope we've got them all right - with the work we all did on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Takaya said:


> I hope we've got them all right - with the work we all did on them.



Didn't you forget Harry in Q7? Didn't he destroy the diary?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Didn't you forget Harry in Q7? Didn't he destroy the diary?



Crap.... I missed one


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Crap.... I missed one



Damn, maybe I should've kept quiet not to disappoint you.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Crap.... I missed one


Oh well, we did what we could. Good job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

You did well. I really thought your set of questions was the hardest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Damn, maybe I should've kept quiet not to disappoint you.



Nahh, glad you did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks to the Slythetin peeps for those questions. They were pretty hard and I personally enjoyed answering them.

The scars question was a bit of a doozy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

This one might actually come down to answer speed, I'm not sure any team got all ten questions right.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 24, 2019)

Quiz officially over?


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2019)

Great Salazar, those were tough   but good questions, so good job Slytherins


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2019)

Nice work @Takaya and @stormrage in answering them, couldn't be of more help


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Well done Gryffindors indeed. I had hoped those questions would take you a bit longer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2019)

Takaya said:


> This one might actually come down to answer speed, I'm not sure any team got all ten questions right.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Nice work @Takaya and @stormrage in answering them, couldn't be of more help



Im pretty sure I grabbed a few of your answers. You and @Takaya were big helps.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2019)

Well... that was a surprising winner.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Hm, something is wrong here. Slytherin missed Fred in question 8 and still got the point. But Gryffindor forgot Harry in question 7 and didn't get the point.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2019)

Slytherin got 9/10 remus wasnt killed by Bellatrix


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

Can't believe I forgot about the twins...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Harry's compartment was my question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Harry's compartment was my question


We might have had grounds to challenge you if we'd gone with my 'well technically' answer (of Harry being the first to enter his compartment, as doing so made it his)...


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hm, something is wrong here. Slytherin missed Fred in question 8 and still got the point. But Gryffindor forgot Harry in question 7 and didn't get the point.


I gave it symbolic half a point. But if I gave a full point, your team was faster. 



James Bond said:


> Slytherin got 9/10 remus wasnt killed by Bellatrix


Like I explained in the thread, it wasn't Fred either. Also, the team indeed mentioned the fox and they got confused by it, taking more time to reply.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Harry's compartment was my question


And I knew that would be our ace question.....just like how for Gryffindors it was that broom question. Either way I am surprised we won.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 24, 2019)

LolRaven


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

@stormrage I apologize for being 20 minutes late.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Hurray for technicalities! But my fellow slytherin, the job is not done yet. We must crush them now in quidditch.


----------



## MO (Oct 24, 2019)

Where are the question that Slytherin give us?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Hurray for technicalities! But my fellow slytherin, the job is not done yet. We must crush them now in quidditch.



If I were you I'd give the deserved points to us. I mean you answered the question wrong. 
But then again, you're a Slytherin.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

MO said:


> Where are the question that Slytherin give us?


It is already done, MO.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2019)

MO said:


> Where are the question that Slytherin give us?



The Divination Classroom thread


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> If I were you I'd give the deserved points to us. I mean you answered the question wrong.
> But then again, you're a Slytherin.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello again. Do make any post/checkin message here lest the curse comes calling



@Competitive Worm Fiddler
@Bonly
@Godaime Tsunade 
@Greidy
@neonion
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## neonion (Oct 24, 2019)

Checking in and I hope Gryffondor win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 24, 2019)

Who won?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Zef said:


> Who won?



Slytherin, but depending on the team captains it could be both Slytherin and Hufflepuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 24, 2019)

Slytherin are going slytherdown in Quiddich 

hufflepoof is so forgettable that even if they won, Slytherin would still beat them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin (Oct 24, 2019)

mornin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 24, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Slytherin are going slytherdown in Quiddich
> 
> hufflepoof is so forgettable that even if they won, Slytherin would still beat them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Slytherin are going slytherdown in Quiddich
> 
> hufflepoof is so forgettable that even if they won, Slytherin would still beat them


So forgettable you mentioned us where as ravenclaw never got a mention


----------



## Oreki (Oct 24, 2019)

James Bond said:


> So forgettable you mentioned us where as ravenclaw never got a mention


hufflepuff forgettable to the point almost every player mentioned their name


----------



## Austin (Oct 24, 2019)

: (


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

We don't look for fame 

It's all about fun and friendship in our house

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Irene said:


> We don't look for fame
> 
> It's all about fun and friendship in our house


That is so sweet Irene.....so sweet in fact that it is.....GOING TO TASTE EVEN BETTER WHEN WE DEFEAT ALL OF YOU!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 24, 2019)

Oreki said:


> hufflepuff forgettable to the point almost every player mentioned their name



i have no idea who that is


----------



## Steven (Oct 24, 2019)

Oh LolRaven


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> That is so sweet Irene.....so sweet in fact that it is.....GOING TO TASTE EVEN BETTER WHEN WE DEFEAT ALL OF YOU!


Good luck with that 

But we are also planning to win the Quidditch match


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steven (Oct 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


>


I pressed the wrong ratingbutton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

Shame on Ravenclaw!
I gave then the answer they didn't take it..
We would have had 9answer right!
No I will let the house and go wondering in the muggles world...  The fun is over!


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Check-in ~♡*


I like your avatar.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 24, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> I like your avatar.



Thank you! Black Cat has a pretty cool design, love this drawing from artgerm


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Thank you! Black Cat has a pretty cool design, love this drawing from artgerm


Yeah, she always made me diamonds! 

I always wondered why they didnt set Ben Railey after her or something. Felicia its just too GOAT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilu (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2019)

Checking in

@Majin Lu just checking as long as I post in this thread it counts as a check in?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Shame on Ravenclaw!
> I gave then the answer they didn't take it..
> We would have had 9answer right!
> No I will let the house and go wondering in the muggles world...  The fun is over!


We will trade @Viole1369 for you.


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> We will trade @Viole1369 for you.


The house of Slytherin officially disowns this pathetic vermin of a excuse


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 24, 2019)

Slytherin infighting.

@QMS


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 24, 2019)

Heeeey heeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

We had 9 out of ten with my answer! I will leave the magic world of potterhouse to travel the world on my own as a true pirate king!...
Ps nobody wants viola in their team so you better keep it. ..lol


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Also

the salt from Divination thread is hilarious and yet at same time pretty sad/pathetic


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Slytherin infighting.
> 
> @QMS


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2019)

I have decided to enter the Quidditch match in order to slayeth the b******

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Also
> 
> the salt from Divination thread is hilarious and yet at same time pretty sad/pathetic


Yep we are making it hilarious...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> The house of Slytherin officially disowns this pathetic vermin of a excuse


you no longer run this show. You failed even as a puppet leader. Now what good are you?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> you no longer run this show. You failed even as a puppet leader. Now what good are you?



Will trade you Viole for one of our inactives


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Will trade you Viole for one of our inactives


Add 50 k and you might make a deal lol


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Add 50 k and you might make a deal lol



@Superman wouldnt trade for 50k bro. He doesnt do less than 5 mill rep trades.

Check the Chrolloseum


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> you no longer run this show. You failed even as a puppet leader. Now what good are you?


Don't make me take back the power from lu

No go back to farming rep for me shithead


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> @Superman wouldnt trade for 50k bro. He doesnt do less than 5 mill rep trades.
> 
> Check the Chrolloseum


He would give away viola for less then 50 k for sure


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Will trade you Viole for one of our inactives





stormrage said:


> @Superman wouldnt trade for 50k bro. He doesnt do less than 5 mill rep trades.
> 
> Check the Chrolloseum





lion of lernia said:


> He would give away viola for less then 50 k for sure



I am now tempted to give 5 mil rep to throw away @Viole1369 .....


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am now tempted to give 5 mil rep to throw away @Viole1369 .....



Tempting...

But now I have to question if Viole is really worth me getting that 5 mill rep...


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Tempting...
> 
> But now I have to question if Viole is really worth me getting that 5 mill rep...


that is what i call a real dilemma!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2019)

We'll take him


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2019)

James Bond said:


> We'll take him


Why not, we were 7 active members so 700k+ for each!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

James Bond said:


> We'll take him





QMS said:


> Why not, we were 7 active members so 700k+ for each!


Man that is so hufflepuff.....ya really will take the rest.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Man that is so hufflepuff.....ya really will take the rest.


Better than being a slimey snake


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Man that is so hufflepuff.....ya really will take the rest.


Me and @James Bond  can make anyone shine even @Viole1369 

And


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Better than being a slimey snake





QMS said:


> Me and @James Bond  can make anyone shine even @Viole1369
> 
> And


Not better. Put down the Pipe every once and awhile and you will be able to actually see the greater picture you puff heads.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2019)

You guys are talking about  5M and poor me only needs 50k until 4M


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2019)

mfw watching y'all go at each other be like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Not better.


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> You guys are talking about  5M and poor me only needs 50k until 4M



If it's any consolation, I'm still 880k away from 43m.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> If it's any consolation, I'm still 880k away from 43m.


No, only if you were 88k close to 50M!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> Not better. Put down the Pipe every once and awhile and you will be able to actually see the greater picture you puff heads.


If the greater picture is doing a mutiny on your leader then call me puff head.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2019)

I said that I will wait until 10k likes to go over 1:1 ration but fuck it I need to have 10k power level fast.
4k is too little for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2019)

Also, I am repping my house I need them strong to win this competition

Zehaha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> mfw watching y'all go at each other be like


Shut up Krory.
Who hates on a badger? Correction.....who cares about a badger? Answer is Harry Potter when he got over the death of your one noticeable member. 


James Bond said:


> If the greater picture is doing a mutiny on your leader then call me puff head.



Our leader is UB......loom at her......she is the captain now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2019)

Damn If I would become a mod I would be put in charge of a new section full of memes and Trolling


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2019)

QMS said:


> Damn If I would become a mod I would be put in charge of a new section full of memes and Trolling



So you'd be put in charge of the Alley?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 24, 2019)

Superman said:


> They do jot bite. And they need discipline.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2019)

Checking in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

Mfw coming back to the event to check on everything 
But everything is on  fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Mfw coming back to the event to check on everything
> But everything is on  fire


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Mfw coming back to the event to check on everything
> But everything is on fire magic



Fixed it for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Fixed it for you.


I like this version better, magical happenings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

@Snowless One more post for this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Oct 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Snowless One more post for this week



Thank you, lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 24, 2019)

Checking in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Irene (Oct 24, 2019)

Good night everyone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greidy (Oct 24, 2019)

Checking in.

And good night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

Snape is my favorite HP character, hands down

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Checking in
> 
> @Majin Lu just checking as long as I post in this thread it counts as a check in?


Yep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Oct 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

Quiddich Pitch is open: 

You all can have friendly matches if you wish there.

I was asked in a PM if a team do not complete their players, what will happen: the team will be cursed. But each team you have 3 whole days per match so a member can roll a dice. But just make sure to have at least 1 member in each position. Maybe your Keeper will be lucky enough.

@Takaya @James Bond @Nataly @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Quiddich Pitch is open:
> 
> You all can have friendly matches if you wish there.
> 
> ...


so it'a quiddish game like cricket?lol


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> so it'a quiddish game like cricket?lol


If the team isn't complete, I just do not curse who played.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

of fucking course showboating ass Gryffindor is up front.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Dark (Oct 24, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

Go Ravenclaw!!!

And we got TDA seeker!


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (Oct 24, 2019)

checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viole (Oct 24, 2019)

Rinoa said:


>


:bongocat

Also f yall trying to sell me without giving me rep

Translation selling myself to other houses for 5m rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 25, 2019)

Check in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 25, 2019)

:bongocat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 25, 2019)

:Halloweenkitty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Checking in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 25, 2019)

Morning everyone. Hope everyone has a good Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

*Check-in ~☆*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Hope you are ready Gryffindor for I am bringing 13 years of beating experience down upon you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Hope you are ready Gryffindor for I am bringing 13 years of beating experience down upon you



I don't think beating your meat really counts as beating experience...


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Hope you are ready Gryffindor for I am bringing 13 years of beating experience down upon you


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Go Ravenclaw!!!
> 
> And we got TDA seeker!


This is your Team?

Good night dude


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

Another day , another check 

Good morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I don't think beating your meat really counts as beating experience...


Dat forearm strength tho


----------



## Vilu (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2019)

This is cute 

Checking in also, good day fellow wizards and witches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jackk (Oct 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 25, 2019)

totally forgot about this thread. have i checked in these past two days?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 25, 2019)

hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> totally forgot about this thread. have i checked in these past two days?


You better get banned for this or else it's waste


----------



## Flame (Oct 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> You better get banned for this or else it's waste


they really should ban me so it'd be fair for other teams. we slytherin are too op as it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> they really should ban me so it'd be fair for other teams. we slytherin are too op as it is


----------



## Oreki (Oct 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> they really should ban me so it'd be fair for other teams. we slytherin are too op as it is


 

Do not worry, I am hardly helping my team and they're already owing the entire game, Imagine if I start helping them? You guys good as non-existent


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

A few good punches were thrown this night. 

Btw. good day everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2019)

Checking in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Another day , another check
> 
> Good morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2019)

@Bonly
@Competitive Worm Fiddler

Almost done, both of you only need 1 more checkin for this week. 

Coincidentally, it's also the last day left to checkin for the week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2019)

Acno said:


>







Cough ... crap!


----------



## Karma (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Viole (Oct 25, 2019)

Fuckin Nerds


----------



## stormrage (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Fuckin Nerds


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Quiddich Pitch is open:
> 
> You all can have friendly matches if you wish there.
> 
> ...


Yes...friendly matches...but I advise you I am a beater if I get you I will break your legs for free ... XD


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Fuckin Nerds


Lol..viola. Chill..are you sure you are not D real nerd here? How came Nobody wants you..poor thing...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Fuckin Nerds


I am workaholic now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

I see the golden snitch flying around....
Damn!. Miss it..lol.. that's tda job anyway....
So..guys..anyone wants to have a friendly match?
Anyone?.. don't worry if you lose doesn't count!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

It's the weekend!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bonly (Oct 25, 2019)

To copy someone from a losing house, Another day , another check

Good morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> It's the weekend!


I will beat you down Mr bond!... Care to play?....just some training for our next match..you beat the griffondor..we beat the snakes and then we will face off in the finals...


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I will beat you down Mr bond!... Care to play?....just some training for our next match..you beat the griffondor..we beat the snakes and then we will face off in the finals...


That would be the most satisfying way to win this for me


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> That would be the most satisfying way to win this for me


Yeah hufflebuff Vs ravenclaw final top spot it's the real deal!


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

Fuck Andrewww´s


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

Bonly said:


> To copy someone from the greatest house, Another day , another check
> 
> Good morning


Fixed it for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Yeah hufflebuff Vs ravenclaw final top spot it's the real deal!



Damnit. You just jinxed us. Congrats Gryffindor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2019)

@DeVision  you know who plays shitty games?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> @DeVision  you know who plays shitty games?



Tell me?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Tell me?


Hint he likes Shanks and I bully him all the time!

Also, we destroyed his team!


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> @DeVision  you know who plays shitty games?


I tell you!  a shitty player..lol


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hint he likes Shanks and I bully him all the time!
> 
> Also, we destroyed his team!



Don't bully. We're the good guys. XD


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't bully


He is special


----------



## DeVision (Oct 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> He is special



Wait till the end of the event.


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> He is special


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Acno said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2019)

Btw in 3 days I worked 24h, made BM stronger in ZoroJackson vs WSS she is leading the pool.

Became an influential member on ZoroJackson because I can and

Helped my team be on top vs @ShanksIsLife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi... just hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Hope you are ready Gryffindor for I am bringing 13 years of beating experience down upon you




And I have 3 yeasts of rolling for DND


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> And I have *3 yeasts* of rolling for DND


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


>




Is everything alright?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Irene said:


> Is everything alright?


I am getting into the rolling mood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am getting into the rolling mood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2019)

Getting late so an exit it is 

Have fun all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 25, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Getting late so an exit it is
> 
> Have fun all!



Night bro! Have a good one.


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

QMS said:


> Btw in 3 days I worked 24h, made BM stronger in ZoroJackson vs WSS she is leading the pool.
> 
> Became an influential member on ZoroJackson because I can and
> 
> Helped my team be on top vs @ShanksIsLife


Hi Andrewww,how is WorstGen forum?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 25, 2019)

Check in


----------



## Nataly (Oct 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Tri (Oct 25, 2019)

hey guys coming back at ya with another how to be cool tutorial. first step join slytherin.


thank you for coming to my tutorial make sure you slap that like button


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Acno said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 25, 2019)

the first semi-finals match up should really have been the final tbh, but it is what it is.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> the first semi-finals match up should really have been the final tbh, but it is what it is.


It starts on the 26th.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Acno said:


>


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

Yo


----------



## Skylar (Oct 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (Oct 25, 2019)

checking in


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2019)

Man I'm tired... just completed a 14 hour long gaming session today.


----------



## Island (Oct 25, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Man I'm tired... just completed a 14 hour long gaming session today.


Playing what?


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Man I'm tired... just completed a 14 hour long gaming session today.


Hello Kitty Game was good?


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2019)

Island said:


> Playing what?





Acno said:


> Hello Kitty Game was good?


WoW Classic.

:spookyoni


----------



## Island (Oct 25, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> WoW Classic.
> 
> :spookyoni


I almost caved and started playing WoW Classic, but one MMO is enough for me right now.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2019)

Island said:


> I almost caved and started playing WoW Classic, but one MMO is enough for me right now.


What MMO are you playing? FF XIV? Star Wars? Runescape?

I've fallen down the rabbit hole... it is too addictive to me. BFA does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

aya


----------



## Island (Oct 25, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> What MMO are you playing?


As much as I hate to say aloud, I'm currently playing Maplestory 2.



GRIMMM said:


> FF XIV? Star Wars? Runescape?


I couldn't get into FF14 tbh. The gameplay is alright, but it's one ugly ass game. And I thought about getting into TOR when it went f2p, but I know literally nobody who plays it.


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am getting into the rolling mood.


just remember to rock as well


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2019)

Island said:


> As much as I hate to say aloud, I'm currently playing Maplestory 2.


I had to google this and... God. Damn.



Come to the dark side, friend. WoW Classic awaits, and it will consume you.


Island said:


> I couldn't get into FF14 tbh. The gameplay is alright, but it's one ugly ass game. And I thought about getting into TOR when it went f2p, but I know literally nobody who plays it.


FF XIV was alright. I played TOR when it was released and enjoyed it. Played with two friends who went republic, so we ended up different Hedi, but I went dark side. It was amazing, and funny af.


----------



## Island (Oct 25, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> I had to google this and... God. Damn.


I played the original Maplestory like 15 years ago, so I checked out the sequel when it came out last year. It isn't terrible, which is more than I can say for a lot of MMOs these days.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 25, 2019)

Island said:


> I played the original Maplestory like 15 years ago, so I checked out the sequel when it came out last year. It isn't terrible, which is more than I can say for a lot of MMOs these days.


Too many MMOs are copycats and want to dethrone BFA. They make the same mistakes Blizzard have been making which is why Classic is stealing all their players. A literal 15 year old game is outperforming anything new they make.


----------



## Island (Oct 25, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Too many MMOs are copycats and want to dethrone BFA. They make the same mistakes Blizzard have been making which is why Classic is stealing all their players. A literal 15 year old game is outperforming anything new they make.


Yeah, there isn't a lot of originality left in the MMO genre.

I imagine there's a science behind making a good MMO, but it seems like Blizzard is the only company trying to figure out what that science is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> just remember to rock as well


Dad joke. Get out.


GRIMMM said:


> Come to the dark side, friend. WoW Classic awaits, and it will consume you.



BFA rubbed so much the wrong way that I can not even dive back into classic. It is jot even warming me up to the idea. Been out of WoW 2 years now.....feels kinda bad man.


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> Dad joke. Get out.
> 
> 
> BFA rubbed so much the wrong way that I can not even dive back into classic. It is jot even warming me up to the idea. Been out of WoW 2 years now.....feels kinda bad man.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


Lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> Lurker


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Superman said:


> Lurker





Lurker said:


>


----------



## Sequester (Oct 25, 2019)

Lurker said:


>



damn pika on pika violence is serious out here


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 25, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


 
_pikachu no_


----------



## Irene (Oct 25, 2019)

Morning !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2019)

Checking in but gg for me. Sleep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2019)

Superman said:


>


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2019)

Good afternoon to all.

More importantly, the game every good witch and wizard look forward to starts today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)

Can I roll for quidditch now?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)

its almost over guys


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Man I'm tired... just completed a 14 hour long gaming session today.




I reached 1500 games on steam and only played 0.2h Postal 4 in the last  2 weeks


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

Island said:


> Playing what?


Not KingdomHearts


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> WoW Classic.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


>


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Morning all. Where's the coffee at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 26, 2019)

Check in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Morning all. Where's the coffee at?


Sup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 26, 2019)

Sup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

QMS said:


>


----------



## Katou (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

James Bond said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Morning all. Where's the coffee at?



If you found it, give some to me too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> If you found it, give some to me too.


I did but refuse ...


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2019)

James Bond said:


>


----------



## Dark (Oct 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

*Check-in ~☆*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 26, 2019)

whoever posts below me will be the reason for his teem's downfall


----------



## Flame (Oct 26, 2019)

team* my bad


----------



## Flame (Oct 26, 2019)

wait


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

RIP slugs.


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not KingdomHearts


Nice try


----------



## Oreki (Oct 26, 2019)

@Flame trying his best to make an excuse before he loses


----------



## Nataly (Oct 26, 2019)

Almost Quidditch time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

This is what I am gonna do to Gryffindor's chasers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2019)

James Bond said:


> This is what I am gonna do to Gryffindor's chasers


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2019)

James Bond said:


> This is what I am gonna do to Gryffindor's chasers


Try to hit me loser

GG NO RE


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

Acno said:


> Try to hit me loser
> 
> GG NO RE


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2019)

Check in.


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

Acno said:


>


 Got you in my sights


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 26, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Got you in my sights


One shot,one kill


----------



## Tri (Oct 26, 2019)

tbh i have no clue whats even going on in this event anymore but im pretty sure everyone besides slytherin is really bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

Acno said:


> One shot,one kill


EZ ...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

Tri said:


> tbh i have no clue whats even going on in this event anymore but im pretty sure everyone besides slytherin is really bad


----------



## Tri (Oct 26, 2019)

no fibs just straight facts


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> EZ ...


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

That handsome one just secured 1st place with his fellow mates what did Shanks$Life  do?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

Whens this quidditch stuff starting


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Whens this quidditch stuff starting


When the rest of your team arrives


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Whens this quidditch stuff starting



In about 2 hours if I'm correct


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Oct 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> In about 2 hours if I'm correct


Yea 

hope everyone is ready


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> That handsome one just secured 1st place with his fellow mates what did Shanks$Life  do?


Kicking your ass


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm ready


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

Acno said:


> Kicking your ass


@James Bond  what did this one say?


----------



## Vilu (Oct 26, 2019)

So Quidditch started?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I'm ready


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2019)

Vilu said:


> So Quidditch started?


nah,not yet


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

Acno said:


> nah,not yet


I wonder on what last place you will be this time


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2019)

Tri said:


> no fibs just straight facts


Lol..maybe you forgot we all roll a dice to choose the house...


----------



## Island (Oct 26, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 26, 2019)

*Ravenclaw vs Slytherin PROMO Teaser:

*


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

Island said:


> Checking in.


----------



## Karma (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2019)

QMS said:


> I wonder on what last place you will be this time


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Acno said:


>



Warcraft 3?


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Warcraft 3?


Yes,do you play it?


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

Flame said:


> wait


----------



## Ren. (Oct 26, 2019)

Acno said:


>


Nice german language you have there!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Acno said:


> Yes,do you play it?



Was probably the last game I've played.
Good old times. XD


----------



## Nataly (Oct 26, 2019)

Quidditch is a lot of fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 26, 2019)

@Superman


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Superman



Who's leading in your match?


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2019)

Checking out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Who's leading in your match?


We haven't rolled enough to determine that yet, I don't think 
How about yours?


----------



## Flame (Oct 26, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Checking out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> We haven't rolled enough to determine that yet, I don't think
> How about yours?



Hufflepuff Chasers: X 3 2 6 1 4 8 3 7
Gryffindor Keeper: _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Gryffindor Chasers: X 5 7 _ _ _ _ _ _
Hufflepuff Keeper: 5 4 1 7 2 8 4 5 6

Currently 3 attempts from Gryffindor, no points for now.
Seekers didn't catch the snitch.
I think we're on a good way because our keeper has 2 saves, and we potentially can score 30 points.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Superman


You have not rolled your  haser shots yet!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

Superman said:


> You have not rolled your  haser shots yet!



she rolled already


----------



## Nataly (Oct 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Hufflepuff Chasers: X 3 2 6 1 4 8 3 7
> Gryffindor Keeper: _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> Gryffindor Chasers: X 5 7 _ _ _ _ _ _
> ...


Seekers didn't catch the snitch either, funny how that happens.
Good luck to you all!


Superman said:


> You have not rolled your  haser shots yet!


I have already rolled my Chaser dice, it was a complete miss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Seekers didn't catch the snitch either, funny how that happens.
> Good luck to you all!



GL to you too. We need you to win. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> she rolled already





Nataly said:


> Seekers didn't catch the snitch either, funny how that happens.
> Good luck to you all!
> 
> I have already rolled my Chaser dice, it was a complete miss


then my distraction was a success. Though @Dark Wanderer whiffed too. Do you want me to roll next or wait for beaters, UB? 


Wait till @Vilu and @fuff roll?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2019)

Superman said:


> then my distraction was a success. Though @Dark Wanderer whiffed too. Do you want me to roll next or wait for beaters, UB?
> 
> 
> Wait till @Vilu and @fuff roll?



their beaters already rolled so we can just throw now actually

Our beaters have to go for Lurker and Karma since Nataly didnt hit a number.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> their beaters already rolled so we can just throw now actually
> 
> Our beaters have to go for Lurker and Karma since Nataly didnt hit a number.


Very well.....I will roll next. their keeper still has not rolled either.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 26, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


>

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zef (Oct 26, 2019)

Gryffindor solos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Skylar (Oct 26, 2019)

Good luck everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 26, 2019)

The dice are not always kind...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Takaya said:


> The dice are not always kind...



Inb4 I f**ked up somewhere.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Takaya said:


> The dice are not always kind...


You gave it a good go bud.

Anywho, night everyone. See you all tomorrow again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2019)

Well well well.....looks like it is grudge match time with the Hufflepuffs.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 26, 2019)

Superman said:


> Well well well.....looks like it is grudge match time with the Hufflepuffs.



Slugs going down.


----------



## Sandman (Oct 26, 2019)

checking in though tonsillitis is a b***h

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Inb4 I f**ked up somewhere.


I'll match with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Slugs going down.


Huff and puff your way to a loss ya looneys


----------



## pfft (Oct 26, 2019)

Finals BBy


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 27, 2019)

Good morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 27, 2019)

So all that’s left for our win is to take out the honey badger.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 27, 2019)

hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

@Rinoa @Jackk @Majin Lu @dream 


Can ya start taking away House points please.......for people hurting my feelings?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Rinoa @Jackk @Majin Lu @dream
> 
> 
> Can ya start taking away House points please.......for people hurting my feelings?


You really goona turn on the Batman?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Lurker said:


> You really goona turn on the Batman?


I am pretty sure batman does not keep pointing guns at me.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am pretty sure batman does not keep pointing guns at me.


Superman dosen't cheat.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Superman dosen't cheat.




I did not cheat.


----------



## fuff (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Jackk (Oct 27, 2019)

what's going on here ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Jackk said:


> what's going on here ?


My name is be slandered by the ravenclaws after my clutch performance in quidditch. I am truly hurt.


----------



## Jackk (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> My name is be slandered by the ravenclaws after my clutch performance in quidditch. I am truly hurt.



sounds like you should be proud of your performance

people will talk and question what they don't understand

but you are superman, so you are strong


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Jackk said:


> sounds like you should be proud of your performance
> 
> people will talk and question what they don't understand
> 
> but are superman, so you are strong


Thank you professor. But I the only thing that would make me feel better is.....Ravenclaw loses 50 points for each person  from there called me a cheater.


----------



## Jackk (Oct 27, 2019)

you don't need that


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I'll match with you



Deal. XD



Jon Moxley said:


> Huff and puff your way to a loss ya looneys



Hello there fellow seeker. It's gonna be me. The one who decides this match, that is.



Superman said:


> @Rinoa @Jackk @Majin Lu @dream
> 
> 
> Can ya start taking away House points please.......for people hurting my feelings?



Snakes have no feelings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am pretty sure batman does not keep pointing guns at me.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

*Check-in ~♡*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 27, 2019)

Checking in and good morning to you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


>



Keep up your good rolls dude. We'll need you in the final.


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Keep up your good rolls dude. We'll need you in the final.


we?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> we?



Yes. In the match against Ravenclaw you were the best player......for Ravenclaw.


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yes. In the match against Ravenclaw you were the best player......for Ravenclaw.


really? i didn't understand anything from Lu's chart


----------



## Vilu (Oct 27, 2019)

I still can't believe that Slytherin is the one of best for now. First place in questions and win against Ravenclaw in Quidditch. 

You'll see that if we win @Majin Lu will give Gryffindor MP to let them win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

Vilu said:


> I still can't believe that Slytherin is the one of best for now. First place in questions and win against Ravenclaw in Quidditch.
> 
> You'll see that if we win @Majin Lu will give Gryffindor MP to let them win.


I believe in the power of free weights and shake weights that team Hufflebuff will take you's down in the final


----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> really? i didn't understand anything from Lu's chart



It's not fun to make fun of you if you don't get it. Get it?


----------



## Vilu (Oct 27, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I believe in the power of free weights and shake weights that team Hufflebuff will take you's down in the final


Good luck.


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Slytherin rule. Get it?


yeah man loud and clear


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> Thank you professor. But I the only thing that would make me feel better is.....Ravenclaw loses 50 points for each person  from there called me a cheater.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 27, 2019)

Already on the 100th page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Already on the 100th page


We killing it this year... can't wait for next years Halloween event now xD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 27, 2019)

That was a good and long rest 

Horrible nightmare though. Got beaten quite early on and didn't even make a score 

Now refreshed and ready for Quidditch


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Horrible nightmare though. Got beaten quite early on and didn't even make a score


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Katou (Oct 27, 2019)

Happy 100th page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 27, 2019)

oh my god he looks like that guy from Tekken


----------



## Irene (Oct 27, 2019)

Checking in with my favorite fanart

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 27, 2019)

When does the 3rd place match start?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> When does the 3rd place match start?



Same time as the finals iirc


----------



## Irene (Oct 27, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> When does the 3rd place match start?


On Tuesday


----------



## Viole (Oct 27, 2019)

Here for free rep

And to lament that I missed free rep for a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 27, 2019)

Isn't everyone, in the end, here for free rep?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm here to free hat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 27, 2019)

Awww itscq’most over


----------



## pfft (Oct 27, 2019)

Hai guys checking in


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Rinoa @Jackk @Majin Lu @dream
> 
> 
> Can ya start taking away House points please.......for people hurting my feelings?


Chocolate works on that and it’s yummy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2019)

eat the chocolate @Superman


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 27, 2019)

Good afternoon people


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Chocolate works on that and it’s yummy.






James Bond said:


> eat the chocolate @Superman


.......I will make sure to make it honey badger shaped.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 27, 2019)

Gryffindor should be deducted points.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 27, 2019)

I dunno if I posted here today. XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Oct 27, 2019)

Hmm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 27, 2019)

But why


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2019)

supaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2019)

pfft said:


> Hai guys checking in


hi a little gift  ....for ya


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Already on the 100th page


thanks my gifs and drama  for it lol​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Solid Snake
Liquid Snake
Kobe Bryant
Ken Stabler
Stone Cold Steve Austin
Randy Orton
Jake the snake Roberts
Snake Plissken
Medusa
Jörmungandr
The Basalisk 
1/3 of the Chimera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> Solid Snake
> Liquid Snake
> Kobe Bryant
> Ken Stabler
> ...


all snakes that had to retire?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> all snakes that had to retire?


All winners......except for Jake Roberts.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> All winners......except for Jake Roberts.....


Jake won at surviving life though


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> Solid Snake
> Liquid Snake
> Kobe Bryant
> Ken Stabler
> ...


what about the green enemy of superman?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> what about the green enemy of superman?


Sure as hell not a Honey Badger!


----------



## Redline (Oct 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> Solid Snake
> Liquid Snake
> Kobe Bryant
> Ken Stabler
> ...


damn .all winners...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxve (Oct 27, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Karma (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 27, 2019)

so when is the next match


----------



## Skylar (Oct 28, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## stormrage (Oct 28, 2019)

Morning everyone. How you all doing today?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2019)

Checking in..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 28, 2019)

Checking out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)

Quiet afternoon today


----------



## Steven (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)

Acno said:


> Hi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)

@MO Hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 28, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> @MO Hi


How u doing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)

Doing good today, so far lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Steven (Oct 28, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


>


Next match is against Ravenclaw...my heart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)

Acno said:


> Next match is against Ravenclaw...my heart



This time the golden snitch shall not evade you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 28, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> This time the golden snitch shall not evade you


I hope so

If we lose against LolClaw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Oct 28, 2019)

pfft said:


> Hai guys checking in



hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)

*Check-in ~☆*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Check-in ~☆*


----------



## James Bond (Oct 28, 2019)

this gonna be Slytherin in the finals


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2019)

James Bond said:


> this gonna be Slytherin in the finals


They cheat. You goona lose.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2019)

checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

James Bond said:


> this gonna be Slytherin in the finals



How about ya do a little bit more buffin and a little less huffing.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> How about ya do a little bit more buffin and a little less huffing.


I always huff when I buff


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 28, 2019)

Checking in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I always huff when I buff


----------



## Irene (Oct 28, 2019)

Another day another free rep 

Hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Oct 28, 2019)

Sequester said:


> hi


:3 
Long time no see !


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Chocolate works on that and it’s yummy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> I will make sure to make it honey badger shaped.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Hmm


Hmmmmmm


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> hi a little gift  ....for ya


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> Another day another free rep
> 
> Hi


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> How about ya do a little bit more buffin and a little less huffing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I always huff when I buff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 28, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Oct 28, 2019)

Popeye look so hot in first fanart


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)

Almost over soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Oct 28, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Almost over soon


I am gonna miss the event and everyone once it's over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Oct 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Oct 28, 2019)

Just checking in again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 28, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am gonna miss the event and everyone once it's over



A new event is coming up soon, we'll maybe meet again  (Secret Santa is every year, right?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> A new event is coming up soon, we'll maybe meet again  (Secret Santa is every year, right?)



My secret Santa disappointed last year. I need someone active this year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

It will make losing for ya that much easier I suppose.


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2019)

Happy almost Halloween

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 28, 2019)

Ah shit here we go again for that rep


----------



## Viole (Oct 28, 2019)

R e p


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 28, 2019)

Ahoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Hmmmmmm


Sigh


----------



## James Bond (Oct 28, 2019)

It ain't over yet fellas


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

@Bruv  mate you can come  and talk in here!

This is a neg free zone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> R e p


NO


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> R e p


You hoe!


----------



## Irene (Oct 28, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> A new event is coming up soon, we'll maybe meet again  (Secret Santa is every year, right?)


Christmas season is always fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Bruv  mate you can come  and talk in here!
> 
> This is a neg free zone!


Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Bruv said:


> Much appreciated


Here are all my friends most of them are old-time members some are mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Here are all my friends most of them are old-time members some are mods.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


>


Ready to kick some snake's asses?


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah mang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Boys I remembered this is one of my treu forms!


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Boys I remembered this is one of my true forms!



@Viole1369  I will rep you if you know who this true form of mine is!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> @Viole1369  I will rep you if you know who this true form of mine is!



Reverse google search works well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Reverse google search works well.


Shhh ... traitor.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Night guys treat well my new lurking pal @Bruv
He is shy for the moment.

@Lurker  show him ... to stop lurking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

I am watching ya.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am watching ya.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


>


Just so you know......I negged the shit out of @Bruv .


----------



## James Bond (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am watching ya.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 28, 2019)

mfw noticing new blob emotes


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 28, 2019)

Y’all are too kind thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 28, 2019)

It’s almost time for our Basilisk to eat that shitty honey badger.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 28, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It’s almost time for our Basilisk to eat that shitty honey badger.


Bring it on you snakey fuck


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> I am watching ya.


What up supasnakey!? Lol....I expect you to win but I will be happy if you lose...lololo


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Bring it on you snakey fuck


Go for it guys! Cut that snakes head down for good!xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Ready to kick some snake's asses?


Hell yeah go for hubberbluff!!!!xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Ready to kick some snake's asses?


Can I came to the pitch to spice up the game with some gifs? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2019)

QMS said:


> Night guys treat well my new lurking pal @Bruv
> He is shy for the moment.
> 
> @Lurker  show him ... to stop lurking


@Bruv stop Lurking.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 28, 2019)

Hai. 

Checking in


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2019)

Btw Fake News.


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 28, 2019)

Lurker said:


> @Bruv stop Lurking.


Never


----------



## Steven (Oct 28, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Btw Fake News.


No fake news:

We are enemys in the next round


----------



## DeVision (Oct 28, 2019)

Acno said:


> No fake news:
> 
> We are enemys in the next round



Interesting match-up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2019)

Acno said:


> No fake news:
> 
> We are enemys in the next round


Fake news.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Irene (Oct 28, 2019)

Tomorrow is the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

i wish i could have been a cheaser...xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 28, 2019)

i wish


----------



## Greidy (Oct 28, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It’s almost time for our Basilisk to eat that shitty honey badger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

How sad the mighty lion lowering himself to a badger. Pride of Lions? No.....Pussy of Lions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Do not worry for  I am..............HERE!!!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2019)

Almost over


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Do not worry for  I am..............HERE!!!



Meh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Meh


NANIIIII?!!!! 












I see how it is


----------



## Sequester (Oct 29, 2019)

huh wait a minute i thought


----------



## stormrage (Oct 29, 2019)

Quidditch today. Gonna have to get those beater practice rolls in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 29, 2019)

Sniff sniff 

I say we should have 6 more tourney after this one. One every month for 7 months, each corresponding to a year of Hogwarts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 29, 2019)

Imma be better this time around


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 29, 2019)

I wonder if we will switch positions


----------



## stormrage (Oct 29, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I wonder if we will switch positions



Nahh, Im getting all my bad rolls outta the way now. You just hit all your good ones.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 29, 2019)

bad rolls coming


----------



## Bonly (Oct 29, 2019)

Let's get hyped for Quidditch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2019)

Checking in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Do not worry for  I am..............HERE!!!


Meh


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

@Superman know this if I LOSE ... @Acno  gets a 1-year policy of me bulling him.

So give the fellow some slack


----------



## fuff (Oct 29, 2019)

Spooky vibes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 29, 2019)

3rd place match today! Good luck to both Ravenclaw and Gryffindor and let's have a fun match.


Good luck to the badgers and snakes too for the finals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 29, 2019)

Practicing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

first cold morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Practicing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Hm.. So today is the day Huffelpuff gets the first ever qudditch cup.

Btw. did the leaders decide on the seekers last rolling? I'll do it anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

*Check-in ~☆*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Check-in ~☆*



Ready?
Tonight we'll see if your training was any good.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Ready?
> Tonight we'll see if your training was any good.



I always am, also It's just luck anyways


----------



## Sandman (Oct 29, 2019)

checking in and on the day i find out Absolute Fables is coming out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I always am, also It's just luck anyways



There's also a bit of tactics. And you know that.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> There's also a bit of tactics. And you know that.



Ofc I know, ima slytherin


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ofc I know, ima slytherin



Sneaky and tricky.. But your check-ins are still too nice for a Slytherin. You're just too nice.


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Morglay (Oct 29, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Sneaky and tricky.. But your check-ins are still too nice for a Slytherin. You're just too nice.



This

UB checkins are always friendly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 29, 2019)

Final today?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Final today?



Yes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Oct 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 29, 2019)

phew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Austin (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> How sad the mighty lion lowering himself to a badger. Pride of Lions? No.....Pussy of Lions.


Better pussy FOR Lion...xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Flame said:


> first cold morning


It shouldn't be a problem for ya anyway...


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

Checkmate


----------



## Vilu (Oct 29, 2019)

Hello


----------



## James Bond (Oct 29, 2019)

HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF!


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Ravenclaw the snitches!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

So let's see......

We outsmarted the Gryffindors 
Got revenge on the Ravenclaws
Now we just need to smash the hope of Hufflepuff 



This is going to be fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> Practicing



Technically it’s all luck


----------



## Katou (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

James Bond said:


> HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF!



HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF!


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 29, 2019)

@huffepoof & @slytheraway


----------



## Dark (Oct 29, 2019)

Chicking


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> @huffepoof & @slytheraway


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Sneaky and tricky.. But your check-ins are still too nice for a Slytherin. You're just too nice.




*Check-in ~☆*


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 29, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> @huffepoof & @slytheraway


----------



## Viole (Oct 29, 2019)

Here for 13 hour work shift rep


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

As soon as you excel, people just wanna spreadsheet.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> As soon as you excel, people just wanna spreadsheet.


Word.


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Chicken


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> As soon as you excel, people just wanna spreadsheet.


Golf clap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

HMmm


----------



## stormrage (Oct 29, 2019)

Quidditch in 45 minutes right?


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2019)

QMS said:


> HMmm


I hope you bitch will B(eat) the snakes


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Quidditch in 45 minutes right?


where? just the finals  first place or ours too?


----------



## Redline (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> So let's see......
> 
> We outsmarted the Gryffindors
> Got revenge on the Ravenclaws
> ...


 



QMS said:


> HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF! HUFFLEBUFF!


 



Flame said:


> *Check-in ~☆*


 



QMS said:


> HMmm


 



stormrage said:


> Quidditch in 45 minutes right?


----------



## Irene (Oct 29, 2019)

I am ready!


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilu (Oct 29, 2019)

I am glad because after buying gym membership card I go regularly since the beginning. I was twice last week and was first time today this week. Planning to go on Thursday too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2019)

Irene said:


> I am ready!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2019)

Check in.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 29, 2019)

@Snowless , @Suigetsu , @Son Of Man , @Fel1x come say hi here guys, post today and tomorrow so nobody gets tricked
@Island One more post here and you are all gucci


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Check in.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 29, 2019)

Alright, it was nice to have a game today. Folks we have to smash it!!


----------



## Island (Oct 29, 2019)

Present.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 29, 2019)

Are we really going against the snowflake house? 
Rowling never gave ravenclaw badass characters... but now its different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 29, 2019)

Checking in and awaiting our win over the other houses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 29, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 29, 2019)

Check Check Check


----------



## Snowless (Oct 29, 2019)

Checking in, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (Oct 29, 2019)

ni gnikcehc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 29, 2019)

Good morning 

Good luck to all the teams playing today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Are we really going against the snowflake house?
> Rowling never gave ravenclaw badass characters... but now its different.


Flitwick was head of house and you also had Luna Lovegood you filthy mongrel.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Flitwick was head of house and you also had Luna Lovegood you filthy mongrel.


Those characters sound like filler fodder to me.


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Flitwick was head of house and you also had Luna Lovegood you filthy mongrel.



Professors Quirinus Quirrell and Gilderoy Lockhart were both Ravenclaw as well. Understandable, as they showed the Ravenclaw traits of self-promotion. 

On the better side of things, Professor Sybill Trelawney and wandmaker Garrick Ollivander were both Ravenclaw.

Ironically, Flitwick sounded more like a Hufflepuff as he had the tendency of making his house cupcakes and dancing to cheer them up when they were down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 29, 2019)

Checking out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

U no good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> U no good.


I know you are anxious to catch that snitch......just a little more patience.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> I know you are anxious to catch that snitch......just a little more patience.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 29, 2019)

I think I'll miss having the fancy name decoration when this is over.


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

Morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snowless (Oct 30, 2019)

Another check in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Check in.....


----------



## fuff (Oct 30, 2019)

signing in


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 30, 2019)

I totally forgot that I had an audible subscription darn it


----------



## Vilu (Oct 30, 2019)

Check in.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 30, 2019)

bye time to sleep


----------



## stormrage (Oct 30, 2019)

Morning everybody.


----------



## Katou (Oct 30, 2019)

TurkeyClaw


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

*Check-in ~♡*


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Professors Quirinus Quirrell and Gilderoy Lockhart were both Ravenclaw as well. Understandable, as they showed the Ravenclaw traits of self-promotion.
> 
> On the better side of things, Professor Sybill Trelawney and wandmaker Garrick Ollivander were both Ravenclaw.
> 
> Ironically, *Flitwick sounded more like a Hufflepuff as he had the tendency of making his house cupcakes and dancing to cheer them up when they were down.*



Good question for the trivia!


----------



## stormrage (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Check-in ~♡*



When you're done with your quidditch rolls, I want a rematch on the winner/diva rolls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

stormrage said:


> When you're done with your quidditch rolls, I want a rematch on the winner/diva rolls!



sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

It's hard being a beater


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

@Underworld Broker stop cucking and just roll


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> It's hard being a beater


unfortunately this excuse doesn't hold up in court


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Flame said:


> unfortunately this excuse doesn't hold up in court


Does your Gf like you beating off?


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Does your Gf like you beating off?


she told me she's a big fan of Chris Brown so i just tried to impress her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

There is nothing better in the morning than a perfect cup of coffee


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> There is nothing better in the morning than a perfect cup of coffee


Disagree......for I do not need coffee.....only the sun.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Disagree......for I do not need coffee.....only the sun.


The sunshine is pretty important, I agree


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Disagree......for I do not need coffee.....only the sun.


No coffee, no sunlight, just the blissful feeling of realising you don't have anywhere to be and can sleep in. _That's_ the best thing in a morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Takaya said:


> No coffee, no sunlight, just the blissful feeling of realising you don't have anywhere to be and can sleep in. _That's_ the best thing in a morning.


It is my weekend now.....and will be a 3 day weekend too...


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> It is my weekend now.....and will be a 3 day weekend too...


Hard winner right there


----------



## Dark (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Disagree......for I do not need coffee.....only the sun.


Why not both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 30, 2019)

Good evening fellow wizards and witches. How's everyone's day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Dark said:


> Why not both


I just never gotten into coffee.


----------



## neonion (Oct 30, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi guys, need only 1 more checkin to be safe  Post here today or tomorrow or even both to be safe 

@Bonly
@Worm Juice
@Greidy
@MO
@neonion
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu


----------



## Oreki (Oct 30, 2019)

I forget to check. Is everyone doing okay?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greidy (Oct 30, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Hi guys, need only 1 more checkin to be safe  Post here today or tomorrow or even both to be safe
> 
> @Bonly
> @Worm Juice
> ...



Heyo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 30, 2019)

Greidy said:


> Heyo



Well, hello there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

Post it!   This is the end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 30, 2019)

But why?


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 30, 2019)

wow...


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 30, 2019)

Check-in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

Lmaoo I wanted to post  apoo after that check check check!.. yooo!


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 30, 2019)

Omg becky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

TD got the snitch!!!
 Suck on it baby!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

@Majin Lu in hindsight I wish I had suggested the rule that chasers must roll first.


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

How is the Quidditch 3rd place match going ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> How is the Quidditch 3rd place match going ?


Pretty much same thing l.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Pretty much same thing l.


Feels like it's a cold war and not a quidditch match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Majin Lu in hindsight I wish I had suggested the rule that chasers must roll first.



Well, everyone knew this was gonna happen.
Beaters should've thrown first.
And seekers the last.
Everything would've been settled by now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well, everyone knew this was gonna happen.
> Beaters should've thrown first.
> And seekers the last.
> Everything would've been settled by now.


Yeah beater..then cheaser then keeper and then seeker..that is the correct order...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

Why beater first? It's already difficult enough as it is to roll 5 or 10 then actually hit a second time where as chasers only need to hit at least 1/3 really. Chasers should roll first then beaters, than keepers then lastly seekers.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Yeah beater..then cheaser then keeper and then seeker..that is the correct order...



Beater, then it doesn't matter because you can't have any tactics anymore, last seeker.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Why beater first? It's already difficult enough as it is to roll 5 or 10 then actually hit a second time where as chasers only need to hit at least 1/3 really. Chasers should roll first then beaters, than keepers then lastly seekers.



Nah. Beaters because they're the reason for delay. You can ignore a chaser who didn't score 3/6/9. That's why everyone is waiting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

What about keepers?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> What about keepers?



They don't matter, because they can't change anything. Their role is pure luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

The year is 2136, the 112th Brexit extension has just been negotiated and we are still waiting for @Underworld Broker to roll so we can finish this quidditch game.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

@Irene it's nothing bad. It's the same for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> They don't matter, because they can't change anything. Their role is pure luck.


.....what? They get the most rolls and can handicap the other team. Oreki can only score once now in our match.


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

Yea I do think we should have suggested chasers throwing first , it would have saved us the wasted time


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> .....what? They get the most rolls and can handicap the other team. Oreki can only score once now in our match.



Yeah they can. But their roll depends only on luck. It doesn't matter if they go first or last. 
Meanwhile the beaters can wait and see who can possibly score. So let's say you and Dark Wanderer (?) didn't throw any 3/6/9, our beaters would just ignore you. They'd go only after UB. That's why they're waiting.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> Feels like it's a cold war and not a quidditch match


It IS war

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah they can. But their roll depends only on luck. It doesn't matter if they go first or last.
> Meanwhile the beaters can wait and see who can possibly score. So let's say you and Dark Wanderer (?) didn't throw any 3/6/9, our beaters would just ignore you. They'd go only after UB. That's why they're waiting.


First, every roll is luck. 2nd keepers have a higher % of at least stopping 1 goal then beaters do. Like how James Bond should have went after Dark Wanderer instead of me. He would have gotten us down by 1 goal.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> The year is 2136, the 112th Brexit extension has just been negotiated and we are still waiting for @Underworld Broker to roll so we can finish this quidditch game.



Make your other beater throw and then I will, I wanna keep things even, y'know


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Make your other beater throw and then I will, I wanna keep things even, y'know


our beater is not in hurry


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> First, every roll is luck. 2nd keepers have a higher % of at least stopping 1 goal then beaters do. Like how James Bond should have went after Dark Wanderer instead of me. He would have gotten us down by 1 goal.



No. You don't get what I'm saying. Maybe I can't explain it good enough (english is my 3rd language at best).
What I'm saying, the delay happened because of the beaters (as described).
If the beaters go after the chasers, they have a bigger chance to hit.

For example, tell me who'd you go after in this situation?

UB rolls: 1,2,3
Superman rolls: 2,3,1
DW rolls: 3,3,3

EDIT: The keepers don't have this option. Even if they knew what the chasers rolled, they couldn't change anything. But beaters can because they swich to another target to have at least a minimal % chance.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> No. You don't get what I'm saying. Maybe I can't explain it good enough (english is my 3rd language at best).
> What I'm saying, the delay happened because of the beaters (as described).
> If the beaters go after the chasers, they have a bigger chance to hit.
> 
> ...


I was just talking in general and not our current situation.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> our beater is not in hurry


What do you know.....neither is our chaser.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> I was just talking in general and not our current situation.



Well yes and no. 
Let's try it like this: The keeper has no benifit if he/she delays the roll. The beater has, right?

I don't even know if this was the question. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well yes and no.
> Let's try it like this: The keeper has no benifit if he/she delays the roll. The beater has, right?
> 
> I don't even know if this was the question. XD


I was only saying the keeper has the better chance of blocking goals then a beeter. That is the only thing I was getting at.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

I just hope we are jot pissing off @Majin Lu @Rinoa and @Jackk .........who cares about @dream ........kidding dream.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> I was only saying the keeper has the better chance of blocking goals then a beeter. That is the only thing I was getting at.



Then it's your fault. 

The topic was, who should've rolled first for this situation not to happen.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> I just hope we are jot pissing off @Majin Lu @Rinoa and @Jackk .........who cares about @dream ........kidding dream.


-200 points to Slytherin.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Then it's your fault.
> 
> The topic was, who should've rolled first for this situation not to happen.


That discussion bored me! 

I demanded talk about mechanics!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> That discussion bored me!
> 
> I demanded talk about mechanics!



Nerd. 
But you know what? We took this thread over. (I thought we were in our final-thread  )


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nerd.
> But you know what? We took this thread over. (I thought we were in our final-thread  )


Good, that thread needed no more posts. And this is the great hall! And that is Supernerd, Diggory.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Good, that thread needed no more posts. And this is the great hall! And that is Supernerd, Diggory.



Yeah. Only 5 more UB, Oreki, QMS, Jay and mine. XD


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

This could be speed up pretty fast if your beater throws


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> This could be speed up pretty fast if your beater throws



Or you?
I mean, they'd jump to the dices right away. XD
Well, except for Oreki. He went to bed.

Btw. I don't know why the delay when I'm gonna catch the snitch anyways?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm over this now, this shit is boring not fun. Just fucking throw.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. Only 5 more UB, Oreki, Andrewww, Jay and mine. XD


@Andrewww


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Or you?
> I mean, they'd jump to the dices right away. XD
> Well, except for Oreki. He went to bed.
> 
> Btw. I don't know why the delay when I'm gonna catch the snitch anyways?



Wondering about the same thing tbh, if y'all so sure about catching the snitch, why not just let the beater and chaser roll so you can do your thing?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wondering about the same thing tbh, if y'all so sure about catching the snitch, why not just let the beater and chaser roll so you can do your thing?



Because you won the right to start. So start.  

btw. die Chancen stehen ganz bestimmt nicht 50-50


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Checking in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Checking in.



Too late.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Too late.


Oh well I think I did it really early...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Because you won the right to start. So start.
> 
> btw. die Chancen stehen ganz bestimmt nicht 50-50



I will soon since ima dice-rolling addict 

Wenn's keine 50-50 wären, hätte ich schon längst geworfen


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Too late.


I did. Haha.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Oh well I think I did it really early...



Well better luck tomorrow.  



Underworld Broker said:


> I will soon since ima dice-rolling addict
> 
> Wenn's keine 50-50 wären, hätte ich schon längst geworfen



You have your diva-winner game. 

Nein, es ist doch eindeutig dass ihr im Vorteil seid. Du brauchst irgerndwas zu treffen und wir sind fast weg vom Fenster, Nur der Seeker könnte es umbiegen.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

I baked some brownies, stuck little candy eyes on them with melted white chocolate on top.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker is from germany

Gut zu wissen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2019)

50% of NF seems to be from Germany


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well better luck tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want to know how this was translated.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I baked some brownies, stuck little candy eyes on them with melted white chocolate on top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 50% of NF seems to be from Germany



Let's make german the primary language.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

No, it is clear that you are at an advantage. You need to find something weird and we are almost away from the window, only the Seeker could turn it over.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> You don't want to know how this was translated.



Please tell me. XD

@James Bond Scotland celebrating halloween?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> I baked some brownies, stuck little candy eyes on them with melted white chocolate on top.


That sounds amazing. You should consider entering KCC Cooking contest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm still 24ed..... Mbxx....


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Please tell me. XD
> 
> @James Bond Scotland celebrating halloween?


My work is having a frienly halloween bake off tomorrow, it's mostly an excuse for people to make stuff to bring in to stuff our faces with


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That sounds amazing. You should consider entering KCC Cooking contest


When it comes to decorating I am pretty terrible


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 50% of NF seems to be from Germany


I'm 25 percent German. The Jewish people should run from this thread.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> When it comes to decorating I am pretty terrible


Never underestimate your own abilities, give it a chance, you never know


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> My work is having a frienly halloween bake off tomorrow, it's mostly an excuse for people to make stuff to bring in to stuff our faces with


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Yeah they can. But their roll depends only on luck. It doesn't matter if they go first or last.
> Meanwhile the beaters can wait and see who can possibly score. So let's say you and Dark Wanderer (?) didn't throw any 3/6/9, our beaters would just ignore you. They'd go only after UB. That's why they're waiting.


No..it formatter becouse they are the keeper FFS!
They have to save what get thrown at them...
It's normal and common sense, first you shoot and then the keep try to save, not the other way around lol...


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> My work is having a frienly halloween bake off tomorrow, it's mostly an excuse for people to make stuff to bring in to stuff our faces with


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I'm still 24ed..... Mbxx....


Don't be a bitch.....tag him.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> No..it formatter becouse they are the keeper FFS!
> They have to save what get thrown at them...
> It's normal and common sense, first you shoot and then the keep try to save, not the other way around lol...



And when do you target the one who's shooting? After he shoot or before?


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> And when do you target the one who's shooting? After he shoot or before?


Before


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Before



So beaters still go first.


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

event gonna end this week   , I am sad and will be homeless soon without these threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> event gonna end this week   , I am sad and will be homeless soon without these threads



Come to the OL convo. We're friendly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Santi is a Super mod!!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Well better luck tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feels like I havent rolled dice since a week  

Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher dass wir so viel mehr im Vorteil sind, hängt halt von Glück ab und wie's läuft


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come to the OL convo. We're friendly.


I felt like someone was mocking me last time so idk


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Come to the OL convo. We're friendly.


Soca is in the convo and he bans for nothing.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> I felt like someone was mocking me last time so idk



Was it @DeVision ?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> event gonna end this week   , I am sad and will be homeless soon without these threads


It will be nice to see you during other future events

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Was it @DeVision ?


nah , he is super nice


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2019)

@Nataly Mint Oreo Cheese Cake bites  

Nutella Brownies with white chocolate spread on top

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Feels like I havent rolled dice since a week
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher dass wir so viel mehr im Vorteil sind, hängt halt von Glück ab und wie's läuft



 

Stimmt, aber wir haben nur noch eine Chance um zu punkten, während du nur eine 3/6/9 werfen musst. Aber ich will dich nicht drängen. 


Irene said:


> I felt like someone was mocking me last time so idk





T.D.A said:


> Was it @DeVision ?


It was you and Marie with that stupid Susan stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> nah , he is super nice



Are you sure? Is he blackmailing you?


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> It will be nice to see you during other future events


thanks Nat , well I have signed up for two games here so I will still be active 



James Bond said:


> @Nataly Mint Oreo Cheese Cake bites
> 
> Nutella Brownies with white chocolate spread on top


they look tasty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> @Nataly Mint Oreo Cheese Cake bites
> 
> Nutella Brownies with white chocolate spread on top


Both kinds of cookies look very yummy, cute and funny in their decorations. I especially like how the photos came out, focus on cookies, of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Stimmt, aber wir haben nur noch eine Chance um zu punkten, während du nur eine 3/6/9 werfen musst. Aber ich will dich nicht drängen.
> 
> 
> 
> It was you and Marie with that stupid Susan stuff.



What do you have against members with first name usernames? First Irene and now Susan.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

I like these pre-Halloween vibes going around this thread, very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Irene said:


> event gonna end this week   , I am sad and will be homeless soon without these threads


I will see if anyone will take you in between events. You will not be house broken for long.


DeVision said:


> Come to the OL convo. We're friendly.


Except for @Oreki who demands your unconditional love.


Irene said:


> I felt like someone was mocking me last time so idk



It was me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> 50% of NF seems to be from Germany


And you are not a part from us


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Soca is in the convo and he bans for nothing.


Pretty much this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What do you have against members with first name usernames? First Irene and now Susan.







Superman said:


> I will see if anyone will take you in between events. You will not be house broken for long.



Irene is with us now. I'll take care of @T.D.A 



Superman said:


> It was me.



Matter of fact I'll take care of you too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

@Suigetsu One more post here 

@Son Of Man Hopefully you'll log in and post here

The deadline for the end of the event is approaching


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2019)

Imagine the lions on the last place


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 30, 2019)

Time to check who won

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Time to check who won


 prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

We all won, because we had fun. *hufflepuff way of thinking*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh the fuck summoned @Santi !?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Stimmt, aber wir haben nur noch eine Chance um zu punkten, während du nur eine 3/6/9 werfen musst. Aber ich will dich nicht drängen.



Wenn ich keine 3/6/9 werfe, eure seite auch keine 3/6/9 wirft und es nach den Seekern immer noch gleich steht, dann werde ich nochmal werfen müssen ... so als team captain


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wenn ich keine 3/6/9 werfe, eure seite auch keine 3/6/9 wirft und es nach den Seekern immer noch gleich steht, dann werde ich nochmal werfen müssen ... so als team captain



Nach all dem Training, sollte es doch klappen? XD


Can we get banned because of those small letters?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2019)

Why are all the Germans writing in size 1 text.


----------



## Santí (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Santi is a Super mod!!



Don't call it a comeback
I've been here for years


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Santi said:


> Don't call it a comeback
> I've been here for years


Zmp 2.0?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Santi said:


> Don't call it a comeback
> I've been here for years



Don't search up your name. How can people gossip you when you look everything up?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> Oh the fuck summoned @Santi !?


Mbxx's hitman.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Nach all dem Training, sollte es doch klappen? XD
> 
> 
> Can we get banned because of those small letters?



Das training war nur dazu da um bisschen stimmung in die Bude zu bringen, es schien den anderen ziemlich spaß zu machen ihre zeit damit zu vertreiben 

I dont think we can get banned for this, but if it's a reason i'll probably have to throw dice before that happens


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Don't search up your name. How can people gossip you when you look everything up?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Das training war* nur dazu da um bisschen stimmung in die Bude zu bringen, es schien den anderen ziemlich spaß zu machen ihre zeit damit zu vertreiben



English translation: I am training for war.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 30, 2019)

Obligatory daily post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 30, 2019)

Acno said:


> Imagine the lions on the last place


Running to hide beneath their beds


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 30, 2019)

Dark Wanderer said:


> Obligatory daily post


Ningen.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Das training war nur dazu da um bisschen stimmung in die Bude zu bringen, es schien den anderen ziemlich spaß zu machen ihre zeit damit zu vertreiben
> 
> I dont think we can get banned for this, but if it's a reason i'll probably have to throw dice before that happens



Dir aber auch. Das musst du zugeben. XD


I should've baited you. I'm exchangeable. XD



T.D.A said:


> English translation: I am training for war.



 
Don't translate that. Others aren't supposed to know that! XD


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2019)

Logging in NF today:


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Logging in NF today:



Sorry.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

The event is definitely hopping


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Sorry.


It isn't only about this event, do not worry. XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Why are all the Germans writing in size 1 text.


Keine Ahnung,frag die anderen mal


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 30, 2019)

DeVision said:


> Dir aber auch. Das musst du zugeben. XD
> 
> 
> I should've baited you. I'm exchangeable. XD



Natürlich, es macht ziemlich spaß jeden dazu zu bringen Würfel zu werfen 

Cant bait me


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2019)

Checking in ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (Oct 30, 2019)

Mike Check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

But JoJo.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Natürlich, es macht ziemlich spaß jeden dazu zu bringen Würfel zu werfen
> 
> Cant bait me


You already bited it.


----------



## Irene (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh the 3rd place match is over 

If only Slys can save us time and roll already


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2019)

Next team event when? I love team events.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 30, 2019)

Slytherscum will prolly lose tomorrow


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 30, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Next team event when? I love team events.


Tomorrow 
Slytherscum vs Cornfufflepuff


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Make your other beater throw and then I will,


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> This could be speed up pretty fast if your beater throws


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


>


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

Superman said:


> No, it is clear that you are at an advantage


Note this:


*October 31 at 11:58 pm UCT]*

*That is my roll time.*



If I do this the seekers are done :V.

If I do it at 57 I give 3m to the seekers.


@Underworld Broker  your move.


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Why beater first? It's already difficult enough as it is to roll 5 or 10 then actually hit a second time where as chasers only need to hit at least 1/3 really. Chasers should roll first then beaters, than keepers then lastly seekers.


i wpuld rather have the beater to have tree attemp to beat and get a 5 0r 10..this way would be more fair too imo


----------



## Ren. (Oct 30, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> i wpuld rather have the beater to have tree attemp to beat and get a 5 0r 10..this way would be more fair too imo


Hmmm too late for that.

But strategy-wise is to not roll first because that blocks 3 rolls


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Slytherscum will prolly lose tomorrow


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Tomorrow
> Slytherscum vs Cornfufflepuff


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Watch out for their tricks Hufflepuffs.


----------



## Redline (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Watch out for their tricks Hufflepuffs.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 30, 2019)

Final check in 

Event ending soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sandman (Oct 30, 2019)

Checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2019)

@Bonly
@MO

Final day to checkin before the curse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonly (Oct 31, 2019)

@Mysticreader I'll never be cursed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2019)

Irene said:


> event gonna end this week   , I am sad and will be homeless soon without these threads



The EZ section embraces all 

Join us! :jeez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2019)

Bonly said:


> @Mysticreader I'll never be cursed!





MO said:


>





The shadow of the weekly curse approaches, eager for victims  

Suddenly it stops as an updated memo appears. 

Shaking uncontrollably, with just enough time to muster a faint "No...", before dissipating softly into the wind 

Silence returns. All is well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Technically it’s delayed till Friday here


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Go expos!


----------



## Steven (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 31, 2019)

Are we getting firstplace gryffindor


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Morning everyone! Last day of event posting upon us.

Gonna miss these threads.


----------



## Irene (Oct 31, 2019)

Checking one last time 

Good Morning


----------



## Vilu (Oct 31, 2019)

Morning everyone


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

So this is the last day? 
Sad.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

*Check-out ~☆*


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> *Check-out ~☆*


No!!


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

HAPPY ********************* SUCK DIS ***************.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Nataly said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Katou (Oct 31, 2019)

Check please ..


----------



## Katou (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy halloween everyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 31, 2019)

yo, happy halloween

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy halloween everyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 31, 2019)

heppy henlowine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

*Happy Halloween everyone ~☆*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 31, 2019)

Mornin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dark (Oct 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Dark said:


>


Wheres my pokemon!?


----------



## Sassy (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

happy october 31, 2019

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> happy october 31, 2019


Which is........WHICH IS!?


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> Which is........WHICH IS!?


thursday


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Flame said:


> thursday


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 31, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

Check.


----------



## Island (Oct 31, 2019)

Checking in?

(Is the even still happening?)


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2019)

Island said:


> Checking in?
> 
> (Is the even still happening?)



It's in the final stages. XD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Yo.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

So just seekers left on hufflebuff Slytherin game to throw correct ?


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2019)

does the team with the most replies in their thread win something?


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2019)

Finally free of my hellish closing



...


TIL nov 30 being next stuff closing


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

Island said:


> Checking in?
> 
> (Is the even still happening?)



Your a mod, it ain't like they gonna punish you.


----------



## Island (Oct 31, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Your a mod, it ain't like they gonna punish you.


We get rep every time we check in.


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

Island said:


> We get rep every time we check in.



>Implying mods need rep


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Island said:


> We get rep every time we check in.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 31, 2019)

Island said:


> We get rep every time we check in.


I have never gotten rep when checking in. But I'm sure everything will be concluded when Majin Lu gets back online.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I have never gotten rep when checking in. But I'm sure everything will be concluded when Majin Lu gets back online.


You get it at the close


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I have never gotten rep when checking in. But I'm sure everything will be concluded when Majin Lu gets back online.


Ull get it at end in lump-sum


----------



## Sassy (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> You get it at the close





Viole1369 said:


> Ull get it at end in lump-sum


Well yes that's what I figured. We all just gotta play the waiting game right now till Majin Lu gets back online. Pretty much. But it's understandable she's a busy lady.


----------



## Island (Oct 31, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> >Implying mods need rep


I guess I could spam rep somebody until I'm satisfied with the amount I've given, but it's nice to participate and win stuff too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Oct 31, 2019)

Island said:


> I guess I could spam rep somebody until I'm satisfied with the amount I've given, but it's nice to participate and win stuff too.


Spam me with rep


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Dont do it, it's a trap


----------



## Nataly (Oct 31, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> Your a mod, it ain't like they gonna punish you.


I remember in one of the events a mod got punished/cursed, I think it was @Moritsune and he got banned


Sassy said:


> I have never gotten rep when checking in. But I'm sure everything will be concluded when Majin Lu gets back online.


For every day you check in you receive 2K rep points


----------



## Moritsune (Oct 31, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I remember in one of the events a mod got punished/cursed, I think it was @Moritsune and he got banned
> 
> For every day you check in you receive 2K rep points


Yeah, I got banned right after I was modded


----------



## Sassy (Oct 31, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I remember in one of the events a mod got punished/cursed, I think it was @Moritsune and he got banned
> 
> For every day you check in you receive 2K rep points


I know the way island mentioned he seemed like he was getting the rep on spot is all. No worries, so was confused on it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Slytherin robbed of our glory by Harry Potter again somehow.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> Slytherin robbed of our glory by Harry Potter again somehow.


It's alright Dumbledore is gonna show up any moment and award Gryffindor the win


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> Slytherin robbed of our glory by Harry Potter again somehow.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween everyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> Slytherin robbed of our glory by Harry Potter again somehow.


I told you I am the real HP!

Not that fake Shanks$Life.


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

Island said:


> I guess I could spam rep somebody until I'm satisfied with the amount I've given, but it's nice to participate and win stuff too.



No it's not.

if I could do something to permanently get huge avy rights, I'd do it.

This "trying" stuff is bollocks.


----------



## Island (Oct 31, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> No it's not.
> 
> if I could do something to permanently get huge avy rights, I'd do it.
> 
> This "trying" stuff is bollocks.


I apologize for trying to participate in forum activities.


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

Island said:


> I apologize for trying to participate in forum activities.



You should.

It's very unbecoming.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> You should.
> 
> It's very unbecoming.


What the hell Kate..


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> What the hell Kate..



It's a joke.


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

Ha ha ha.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 31, 2019)

James Bond said:


> What the hell Kate..


The final was superb, it was an actual kick-off finale.

HATERS GONNA HATE!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Morglay (Oct 31, 2019)

Check in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 31, 2019)

BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

REPS FOR HUFFLEBUFF.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Good night everyone. Thank you to all teams and players for the event, it was loads of fun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween guyssss ))) and checking in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween! 

Who didn't post their tasks yet, there is 1 hour left. Please, just wait for calcs and to receive your points/rep. It may take some time. Same about curses, nobody will get cursed before I check with the member if I missed something.

Thanks for participating! 

Team leaders, please, sent me a PM with the participative members of your team because I'm not aware who worked most in pms, for example. Do not include who didn't help just to be friendly, the point is to reward who really helped the team. @Takaya @James Bond @Nataly @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> Who didn't post their tasks yet, there is 1 hour left. Please, just wait for calcs and to receive your points/rep. It may take some time. Same about curses, nobody will get cursed before I check with the member if I missed something.
> 
> ...



i'll send it tomorrow, 'cause it's midnight over here and i'm gonna sleep soon ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i'll send it tomorrow, 'cause it's midnight over here and i'm gonna sleep soon ~


That is okay. It is why I mentioned about waiting to receive prizes.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 31, 2019)

This event was the bomb. Soo good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sassy (Oct 31, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> This event was the bomb. Soo good.


Wonderful indeedy. I want more team events. I feel that'll be awesome to do to have members from different sections get to know each other more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> Who didn't post their tasks yet, there is 1 hour left. Please, just wait for calcs and to receive your points/rep. It may take some time. Same about curses, nobody will get cursed before I check with the member if I missed something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you again @Majin Lu @Rinoa @Jackk @dream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> Thank you again @Majin Lu @Rinoa @Jackk @dream


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> Thank you again @Majin Lu @Rinoa @Jackk @dream


Thank you all for participating in this and making the event happen..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Thank you all for participating in this and making the event happen..


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 31, 2019)

@Rinoa @Majin Lu 

Thanks for this event! It's been great and a lot of fun. It's always entertaining when people let their competitive side out to play.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you to those who made this event a reality. It was a lot of fun being a part of it, interacting with other team members, competing, and just enjoying it to the fullest. 
Thank you Ravenclaw for being the best team, you guys rocked!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks @Majin Lu and others. Even with me feeling sick amd dealing with exam stress you guys helped me have fun and relax. 


To all my Slytherin brethren it was fun

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank all of you for participating! and congrats Hufflepuff for winning

also special thanks to @Nataly as Ravenclaw's leader and all my teammates!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you for the event, @Majin Lu and @Rinoa

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jackk (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> Thank you again @Majin Lu @Rinoa @Jackk @dream



np. glad people liked the usergroups and the event

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh, thanks too, @Jackk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Jackk said:


> np. glad people liked the usergroups and the event


Why didn't dream come by to take a bow of acknowledgement?


----------



## Jackk (Oct 31, 2019)

Superman said:


> Why didn't dream come by to take a bow of acknowledgement?



guess he's a busy man 

but he did apply the code i prepared for the hp emblems so they would show by the usernames using his skin perms yep

and he helped us test some things in the nick of time when it was the starting day of the event

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2019)

No kids came today because it was raining. how surprising... now all candy belong to me! HUEHEHUEHEH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> This event was the bomb. Soo good.


No, our team was the bomb.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Majin Lu @Rinoa @Jackk @dream


Thank you guys, this was the best month on NF for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Jackk said:


> np. glad people liked the usergroups and the event


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 1, 2019)

Can we keep the emblems please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> Thank you guys, this was the best month on NF for me!


Yes, this was the most fun event so far.

Good job to ALL my Ravenclaws! Great team! The best one that I could have asked for!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Jackk said:


> guess he's a busy man
> 
> but he did apply the code i prepared for the hp emblems so they would show by the usernames using his skin perms yep
> 
> and he helped us test some things in the nick of time when it was the starting day of the event


can we keep the user tags.

Please ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Can we keep the emblems please?


YES!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackk (Nov 1, 2019)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Can we keep the emblems please?





QMS said:


> can we keep the user tags.
> 
> Please ...



for a couple days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Jackk said:


> for a couple days


Damn ...


----------



## James Bond (Nov 1, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> Who didn't post their tasks yet, there is 1 hour left. Please, just wait for calcs and to receive your points/rep. It may take some time. Same about curses, nobody will get cursed before I check with the member if I missed something.
> 
> ...


I will send you a PM later once I'm home from work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Jackk said:


> for a couple days



So a couple of 3650 days right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Nov 1, 2019)

Is there any chance we could all get house logos as medals to remind us all of this great event (option to show them)? @Jackk @Rinoa @Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Is there any chance we could all get house logos as medals to remind us all of this great event (option to show them)? @Jackk @Rinoa @Majin Lu


That is a great idea!


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

stormrage said:


> So a couple of 36 500 days right?


That makes sense @Jackk


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

@James Bond let's celebrate our W.

With me getting destroyed in a video:


----------



## James Bond (Nov 1, 2019)

QMS said:


> @James Bond let's celebrate our W.
> 
> With me getting destroyed in a video:


Never touched dark souls and seeing videos like yours just reminds me why


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Never touched dark souls and seeing videos like yours just reminds me why


Hmmmm...


----------



## Zef (Nov 1, 2019)

So Hufflebuff won?


----------



## Oreki (Nov 1, 2019)

It was written


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 1, 2019)

On time to post 

First,

@Majin Lu @Rinoa @Jackk @dream *Big thank you* for organizing and managing this event over the past 3 weeks 

Next, no event is complete without its participants. And to that, another *big thank you* to everyone who participated(too many names to tag). From the halls of Hogwarts, to the savanna, to manga and games, this thread and event has become all that more interesting because of your posts and enthusiasm. We maybe from different teams but well done everyone for playing, and playing well! Until next time 

Lastly, to everyone from Team Gryffindor. Victory might have eluded us,  but I hope everyone had as much fun as I did throughout this event. You guys are awesome 

Off to congratulate the badgers now for their victory

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sandman (Nov 1, 2019)

Checking out but a Thank you for the game for the hosts and one for every one who participated no matter what team.


ps thanks @Rinoa @stormrage and @Mysticreader for the reps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Nov 1, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Is there any chance we could all get house logos as medals to remind us all of this great event (option to show them)? @Jackk @Rinoa @Majin Lu


I love this idea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Son Of Man (Nov 1, 2019)

Mornin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Nov 1, 2019)

Mornin


----------



## Irene (Nov 1, 2019)

Farewell!


----------



## Fëanáro (Nov 1, 2019)

Goodbye, Hogwarts!


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2019)

This was enjoyable! Sorry I wasn't as active for the team events but good game everyone. Adios.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Son Of Man (Nov 1, 2019)

Fun times were had

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greidy (Nov 1, 2019)

Permanent username font and emblems or riot


----------



## Greidy (Nov 1, 2019)

And congratulations Pufflehuff


----------



## Oreki (Nov 1, 2019)

Greidy said:


> And congratulations Pufflehuff


Well, we got @James Bond in our side, no way we could have failed in this game


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 1, 2019)

checking in


----------



## Oreki (Nov 1, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> checking in


It's over


----------



## stormrage (Nov 1, 2019)

Whens the end of year banquet happening?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Greidy said:


> Permanent username font and emblems or riot



@Jackk  pretty please at least only for 36500 days not more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Off to congratulate the badgers now for their victory


----------



## Oreki (Nov 1, 2019)

Result gonna be like


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Result gonna be like


DIVA


----------



## Greidy (Nov 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Result gonna be like



I can get behind this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Nov 1, 2019)

Greidy said:


> I can get behind this


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Result gonna be like



Already made that joke. You gotta be more original cornfulepuffs


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 1, 2019)

Greidy said:


> Permanent username font and emblems or riot



I agtee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Nov 1, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Already made that joke. You gotta be more original cornfulepuffs


But it is new, Hufflepuff truly did win the cup by wiping the floor with other teams


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 1, 2019)

Oreki said:


> But it is new, Hufflepuff truly did win the cup by wiping the floor with other teams



I used my time turner to revert that hiccup. @Majin Lu


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 1, 2019)

The group events are always fun. Some anime themed ones would be nice in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Is there any chance we could all get house logos as medals to remind us all of this great event (option to show them)? @Jackk @Rinoa @Majin Lu


It is unlikely, sorry.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 1, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> It is unlikely, sorry.


Booo


----------



## Ren. (Nov 2, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> It is unlikely, sorry.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 2, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Booo


Captain I have done it.

Get negged by 1st most posts, now from 3rd.

Surpassed 1st most post likes count.
And was challenged on dice by the 2th most comment likes vs likes


----------



## Ren. (Nov 2, 2019)

2020 come on come to PC!


----------



## James Bond (Nov 2, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> It is unlikely, sorry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2019)

Check in


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2019)

Good bye everyone. See you around the other places.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 2, 2019)

Superman said:


> Good bye everyone. See you around the other places.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you for this halloween event @Majin Lu @Rinoa @Jackk @dream , it was a lot of fun shitposting, throwing dice and getting to represent my house Slytherin!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Katou (Nov 2, 2019)

Happy Thoughts



*Spoiler*: __ 



happy thoughts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino (Nov 3, 2019)

how do i join griffyndor?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 3, 2019)

Vino said:


> how do i join griffyndor?


This is the place where you will have to *check-in*, posting at least in 2 days of a week.
*Friendly banter* is allowed.

*Weeks*

*Week 1:* October 12 to October 18 at 11:59pm UTC.
*Week 2:* October 19 to October 25 at 11:59pm UTC.
*Week 3:* October 26 to October 31 at 11:59pm UTC.


----------



## Vino (Nov 3, 2019)

QMS said:


> This is the place where you will have to *check-in*, posting at least in 2 days of a week.
> *Friendly banter* is allowed.
> 
> *Weeks*
> ...


do i get a cool medal like GoT?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 3, 2019)

Vino said:


> do i get a cool medal like GoT?


The event is over!


----------



## Vino (Nov 3, 2019)

mods are being shit, any chance someone gives his gryffindor to me?


----------



## stormrage (Nov 3, 2019)

Vino said:


> mods are being shit, any chance someone gives his gryffindor to me?



Afaik the mods put us in different closed user groups, hence the UN reflecting houses.

So its all up to the mods.


----------



## Vino (Nov 3, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Afaik the mods put us in different closed user groups, hence the UN reflecting houses.
> 
> So its all up to the mods.


wihhc mods the nicvest?


----------



## James Bond (Nov 3, 2019)

Vino said:


> wihhc mods the nicvest?


Exclusive club, no normies allowed.


----------



## Vino (Nov 3, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Exclusive club, no normies allowed.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 3, 2019)

The cool names are gone 
I will miss them


----------



## Greidy (Nov 4, 2019)

Nataly said:


> The cool names are gone
> I will miss them



I'm a filthy normie again


----------



## Austin (Nov 4, 2019)

broki about to beat people up in here


----------



## Vino (Nov 4, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Afaik the mods put us in different closed user groups, hence the UN reflecting houses.
> 
> So its all up to the mods.


----------



## Vino (Nov 4, 2019)

i legit thougt its perm tho, kinda meh


----------

